# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Health & Liberty!

## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"My Potato Project; The Importance of "Organic""

----------


## donnay

Great video!  

+rep

----------


## Acala

Ha!  I bet this explains why I couldn't get my Japanese Blue Yam to sprout!  Unfortunately, I don't know where to get organic ones.

----------


## steve005

my regular ones did grow big vines, but I put mine in dirt

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Three reasons to avoid flu shots: (1) they are only 1% effective, (2) they are linked to killer nerve diseases, and (3) vitamin D is 800% more effective, less expensive, and has no side effects.*

http://www.activistpost.com/2011/10/...flu-shots.html

----------


## Hanley

Hi Foundation_Of_Liberty,
Great and informative video on importance of organics. Thanks for the share.
This method was new for me as I grow potatoes in soil.
San Antonio Weight Loss

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Thank you.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*H**ealth agencies and mainstream media are saying that the flu vaccine is 60% effective. When the report on which this statement is based is examined, the shocking truth is that vaccines are only 1.5% effective!* [Here are the facts and the common statistical trick used to create this lie.]_NaturalNews 2011 Oct 27(Cached)

_F_rom_ http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*If you thought you were safe from the flu after receiving a flu vaccine, think again. Not only are people risking their health with these shots, but it turns out that all of the effort is for nothing anyway. Here is the historical timeline that puts the pieces together. Natural Society 2011 Oct 28 (Cached)

*F_rom_ http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

TreehuggerTV: Edible Estates
Front-yard lawns are replaced by "Edible Estates" that grow food.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Cancer Cure Found!!!

----------


## Icymudpuppy

> TreehuggerTV: Edible Estates
> Front-yard lawns are replaced by "Edible Estates" that grow food.


Those of us who have been on the same property since before the depression know that the main reason we don't put our vegetable garden's in the front yard is because it's harder to defend the front yard from raiders.  Raccoons, or homeless people can more easily make off with your front yard crop.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Barbed wire and fences to protect front yard, anyone?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Bio-Dome


http://www2.onlinemeetingnow.com/reg...?id=e97c61dcd5

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

A Giant Dome of This Size (40 feet) Costs Only $500 to Build!



http://www.biodomerevolution.com/?hop=traffic108

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Miracle Super Food

*Spirulina (a non-drug food supplement) was used at Chernobyl and successfully reversed the damaging effects of radiation poisoning.* 
Mercola.com 2011 Nov 9 (Cached)

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*UK: Girl, 13, left in 'waking coma' (unable to walk or talk and sleeps 23 hours a day) in reaction to multiple HPV vaccines that were required by her school. Thousands of girls have been injured in this program. DailyMail 2011 Nov 14* 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...#ixzz1dhwfz487


From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*UK: MMR triple vaccine caused a baby to go deaf in one ear, but she was refused compensation by the government because the disability wasn't serious enough. [The real story here is not that damages should have been paid but that (1) vaccines cause damage and (2) the vaccine maker should pay damages, not taxpayers.]Namaste posted 2011 Nov 28 (Cached)*

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Miracle Super Food
> 
> *Spirulina (a non-drug food supplement) was used at Chernobyl and successfully reversed the damaging effects of radiation poisoning.* 
> Mercola.com 2011 Nov 9 (Cached)
> 
> From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html


Spirulina is good stuff!  It's one of the ingredients in my fave veggie drink.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*MS Cured!

Doctor who contracted multiple sclerosis and was in a wheelchair changed to a 'primitive' diet and, within a few months was walking, bicycling, and horseback riding. Clinical trials with other MS patients have shown similar results. Here is her amazing story.* [Remember as you watch this that orthodox (drug-based) medicine considers MS to be incurable.]_YouTube Posted 2011 Dec 3 
_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*An international cancer expert says that the chief cause of cancer today is the use of vaccines. He says all of them are contaminated with harmful viruses, bacteria, and chemicals.
Salem News Posted 2011 Dec 10 (Cached)

*From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html*
 
*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Scientists admit that recommended breast-cancer screening harms more than it helps. Here's why.NaturalSociety Posted 2011 Dec 10 (Cached)*

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html*
*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Pineapple enzyme is found to be more effective against cancer than chemotherapy.* [Like many other treatments from nature, it will never be approved by the FDA because it cannot be patented.]_
Activist Post 2011 Dec 24 (Cached)_

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html*
*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Mom's hug revives baby that was pronounced dead*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Vitamin D can radically reduce your chances of premature death, and it prevents many diseases. Here are the basics of what you need to know, including information on correct doses. [Sunlight is the best source but supplements also can do the job.]Mercola posted 2011 Dec 27* 

*Most vitamin studies are misleading because they use low quality vitamins and formulations that contain toxic additives. This is the reason many studies find that vitamin supplementation either is of no value or dangerous. Some of the most popular brands, such as Centrum, are in this category.* [In short, not all vitamin supplements are beneficial.]_NaturalSociety 2011 Dec 27 (Cached)_

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html*
*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Nancy Banks, MD, explains that autism and auto-immune disorders in children are caused by vaccines. Manufacturers cannot admit guilt because too many people have been injured, the lawsuits would be astronomical, and the cash flow would end.YouTube Posted 2011 Dec 31.

*From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html*
*
*
*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*US:  Alex Jones presents the case for believing that the government is  attempting to reduce the population through the deliberate addition of  toxic elements to food, water, and everyday products. Chemical additives  and genetic manipulation of food also is aimed at reducing fertility  and, thus, a reduction in birth rates.YouTube Posted 2012 Jan 7*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Antidepressants cause arteries to thicken 400% more than aging. This places those on antidepressant drugs at substantially higher risk of heart attack and stroke.NaturalSociety Posted 2012 Jan 7 (Cached)

Cheers!
*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Polio vaccines now are the #1 cause of polio paralysis. In spite of this, vaccine promoters continue to spin the data so they can claim victory over polio. ActivistPost 2012 Jan 18 (Cached)*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*US: New research shows that fluoride is linked to heart disease, the world's #1 killer. Over 72% of Americans drink fluoridated water.NaturalSociety2012 Jan 17 (Cached)*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*'The Disease Machine; Why Drug Makers Keep You Sick.'* [While Big Pharma's cancer drugs kill people every day, turmeric, used as a spice, can reduce tumor size up to 81% - inexpensively and without side effects.]_Natural Society 2012 Jan 24 (Cached)_

*Natural Cancer-Fighting Spice Reduces Tumors by 81%

Turmeric Offers Powerful Anti-Cancer Benefits Without Side Effects
*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Bombshell: How Fluoride Is Killing You and Your Children




Common Food Items Could Contain 180 Times More Fluoride Than Tap Water

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Buy Organic Locally grown food

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...0208_DNL_art_1

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

"Using Silent Audio“

http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2008...e-microwave-s/

Good for staging fake "voice of god" or "alien invasion" fakes, especially if you combine it with classified flying saucer technology that the government had for over 50 years. 

Don't fall for it! Believe reason only.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Coconut Oil Touted as Alzheimer's Remedy

Researchers say the ketones found in coconut oil have slowed the progression of Alzheimer's disease in some people and may actually prevent it. 


http://www.cbn.com/media/player/inde...p4/LJO190v1_WS

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Dr. Mercola explains why root canals are NOT a good idea. Very important information here!Mercola 2012 Feb 18 (Cached)*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

FDA Says Fresh Milk Is Dangerous But Chemical BPA Is Perfectly Safe!

The truth is FDA (and big gov) is a health and Liberty hazard! Their true goal is depopulation of the world, not your health!

----------


## Acala

> Coconut Oil Touted as Alzheimer's Remedy
> 
> Researchers say the ketones found in coconut oil have slowed the progression of Alzheimer's disease in some people and may actually prevent it. 
> 
> 
> http://www.cbn.com/media/player/inde...p4/LJO190v1_WS


I eat large quantities of coconut oil.  I cook with it almost exclusively.  I bake with it.  I sometimes eat a spoonful dipped in shredded coconut meat.  I even use it in my coffee instead of cream!  So why can't I remember anyone's name?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*New study shows that autism affects 1 in 88 children in the US, an increase of 78% over the last decade.*[The disease usually appears during the time when children receive intensive vaccines that contain mercury, which is a known neurotoxin and has been banned in vaccines in many other countries.]
_American Dream 2012 Mar 30 (Cached)_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Scientists cure cancer with a common chemical called dichloroacetate (DCA), but this fact is ignored in the news and by the medical industry because DCA cannot be patented.* [This is exactly what happened with the use of Laetrile in the treatment of cancer, as illustrated in the book, _World without Cancer_by G. Edward Griffin.] _
MoneyTrendsResearch_ Posted 2012 Mar 28 (Cached)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Pakistan: Almost 78% of those with polio have received the polio vaccine, so it is clear that the vaccine is not effective.* [The vaccine actually is the #1 cause of polio paralysis. Yet, parents who reject the vaccine for their children are subjected to fees and school bans.] NaturalSociety 2012 Mar 29 (Cached)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Licorice, which has been long known to be a powerful inhibitor of viruses, recently has been shown to be highly effective against SARS.* [As expected, mainstream medicine and media have ignored it because licorice is cheap and cannot be patented.]_Activist Post 2012 Mar 26 (Cached)_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The UN's World Health Organization and Bill Gates claim that polio in India has been eradicated by vaccines. Meanwhile, there is a virtual epidemic of vaccine-damaged children. It is ironic that the symptoms caused by polio-vaccine adverse reactions (including paralysis) are the same as polio.* [The message? We have more paralyzed kids than ever but, look at the bright side: They don't have polio. So keep those shots going, folks.] _TheRefusers_ 2012 Apr 16 (Cached)

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Regrowing Teeth!





http://www.curebum.com/20/how-to-reg...eth-naturally/
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0628234304.htm
http://www.hoppelpoppel.com/lipus/


Also fix existing teeth naturally!
http://www.naturalnews.com/029112_te...eneration.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*House of Numbers. Here is a documentary that challenges the common view about HIV and AIDS.*[Be prepared to learn that (1) HIV testing is bunk, (2) AIDS statistics are manipulated to justify funding for AIDS programs, (3) the most common AIDS drugs are deadly even to healthy people, and (4) HIV has never been seen under the microscope, is entirely theoretical, and may not even exist. This is a blockbuster.]
YouTube Posted 2012 May 3

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*CAT scans triple the risk of brain tumors in children. NaturalSociety 2012 Jun 7 (Cached)*

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Ha!  I bet this explains why I couldn't get my Japanese Blue Yam to sprout!  Unfortunately, I don't know where to get organic ones.


https://www.mainepotatolady.com/catalog.pdf

-t

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Two Merck scientists say that the drug company falsified data for its mumps vaccine. The true data showed that the vaccine actually promoted mumps and measles outbreaks. Natural News 2012 Jun 28 (Cached)

From* http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Vaccine promoters are at it again, claiming that the H5N1 bird-flu virus is only 3 mutations away from becoming a deadly pandemic in the human population.* [Naturally, they are calling for pre-pandemic vaccines. Never mind that they have been wrong every time they previously launched a pandemic scare. Never mind that a vaccine cannot be developed before the disease itself appears. Never mind that previous flu vaccines caused more harm than good. Don't ask questions and just go get those shots.]_DailyMail 2012 Jul 11 (Cached)_

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> I eat large quantities of coconut oil.  I cook with it almost exclusively.  I bake with it.  I sometimes eat a spoonful dipped in shredded coconut meat.  I even use it in my coffee instead of cream!  So why can't I remember anyone's name?


I hadn't thought of coconut oil in coffee and I'm going to try it.  Also wanted to bump this thread because FOL has posted alot of good information.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Thank you!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*New study confirms that fluoride lowers IQ. [Do they put it in our water supply in spite of that or because of that?] NIH Posted 2012 Jul 21 (Cached)

Invest in a filter!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

GMOs cause animals to lose their ability to reproduce, Russian scientists discover


"A study presented at the Days of Defense Against Environmental Hazards in Russia has unveiled once again the implicit dangers associated with the consumption of genetically-modified organisms (GMOs). According to Voice of Russia, scientists from the National Association for Gene Security and the Institute of Ecological and Evolutional Problems discovered that animals fed GMOs as part of their normal diet eventually develop the inability to reproduce.
A shocking revelation; the study is one of several that has identified a link between GMO consumption and infertility in recent years. And because it was conducted independently of the biotechnology industry, it came to far different conclusions than have most of the studies offered up for mainstream consumption in defense of GMOs."


Read more: http://www.prisonplanet.com/gmos-cau...-discover.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*According to U.S. government statistics, you are 6200% more likely to be killed by your doctor than by a homicidal shooter.*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Chemotherapy backfires – causes healthy cells to feed growth of cancer tumors*


Don't do chemo. If you don't have cancer chemo will give it to you! Look at great alternatives posted in this thread instead!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Medical study accidentally discovers that chemotherapy causes cancer and makes it resistant to treatment. [Don't expect to read about this in the mainstream media or from the companies that market chemotherapy drugs or the doctors who prescribe them.]
NaturalSociety 2012 Aug 6 (Cached)

*Look at great alternatives posted in this thread instead!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*New study of GMOs shows that they reduce fertility in animals and, when the diet is continued over several generations, total sterility results.* [You read that right. After several generations on GMO food, it is possible that the human race may become extinct.]_NaturalNews 2012 Aug 6 (Cached)_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Some GMO crops have hard spikes that destroy heavy-duty tractor tires. Farmers now have to purchase Kevlar (bulletproof) tires at great additional expense.* [If corporate farms don't care about the health hazards associated with GMO crops, perhaps a jolt in the wallet will catch their attention.]_NaturalSociety 2012 Aug 4 (Cached)_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

not so free light bulbs - farmer laboratory

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*New study shows that brain tumor risk is increased by 290% among those who have used cell phones for 10 years or longer. NaturalSociety 2012 Sep 6 (Cached)

So use a speaker option or a wired head-set, and turn the phone off for most of the time.*

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> *New study shows that brain tumor risk is increased by 290% among those who have used cell phones for 10 years or longer. NaturalSociety 2012 Sep 6 (Cached)
> 
> So use a speaker option or a wired head-set, and turn the phone off for most of the time.*


Turn the phone off?  But the kids won't be able to reach me... 

Good stuff here FOL.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

[QUOTE=Foundation_Of_Liberty;3826543]*MS Cured!

Doctor who contracted multiple sclerosis and was in a wheelchair changed to a 'primitive' diet and, within a few months was walking, bicycling, and horseback riding. Clinical trials with other MS patients have shown similar results. Here is her amazing story.* [Remember as you watch this that orthodox (drug-based) medicine considers MS to be incurable.]_YouTube Posted 2011 Dec 3 
_[/QUOTE

This is a MUST SEE for anyone with tremors, Parkinsons, MS, etc.    Her presentation is spellbinding.     My father suffered with MS and died from complications, would like to have had this info.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Thanks, Louise!

----------


## opal

lots of interesting stuff in this thread and the two kids on the tubes.. gotta love em

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New Dirty Dozen: 12 Fruit and Vegetables to Always Buy Organic, Plus the Clean 15

Read more: http://naturalsociety.com/dirty-doze...#ixzz2673sVyYc

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Canadian researcher confirms that the flu vaccine makes people more likely to contract the H1N1 virus. [Incredibly, she concluded her report by saying that this should not deter people from getting flu shots. Huh?] Vancouver Sun 2012 Sep 10 (Cached)

From * http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Neurosurgeon Shows How Low Levels of Radiation Such As Wi-Fi, Smart Meters And Cell Phones Cause The Blood Brain Barrier To Leak







Solution: turn your cell phone off when not in use. Use airplane mode on iPhone. Use speaker or wired headset option when using cell phone.  Replace WiFi in your home with wired internet, or at least turn it off when not in use. Remove smart meters from your home, and replace them with older versions.

----------


## opal

think wireless keyboards and mice are included in the above issues?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> think wireless keyboards and mice are included in the above issues?


Yep. Plus the hassle of changing batteries, etc.

----------


## opal

well crap.. wonder how long an extension cord I can find for one.. I sit miles away from my monitor (actually around 6 feet - and 8 from the tower)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> well crap.. wonder how long an extension cord I can find for one.. I sit miles away from my monitor (actually around 6 feet - and 8 from the tower)


If it is USB mouse, you can get a USB extension cord.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*French researchers studied 200 rats that were fed Monsanto's genetically engineered corn for two years and found that they developed grotesque tumors, had organ damage, and died prematurely compared to the control group.* [The tumors and organ damage did not show up until 18 months into the test. So-called safety studies done by GMO companies usually are terminated after 90 days. No one in the industry wants to talk about long-term consequences of eating GMO food.]_DailyMail 2012 Sep 19 (Cached)

From_ http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

So, stop eating non organic corn products!






Monsatan has an interesting friend:
http://thinkprogress.org/election/2012/09/14/850321/romney-monsanto/?mobile=nc




Here's another article on the subject:

*The evil of Monsanto and GMOs: Bad technology, endless greed & the destruction of humanity*
"*Stop supporting evil*
The ultimate solution, of course, is a consumer solution: Stop purchasing products from evil corporations! This means you need to *stop buying non-organic corn* products such as breakfast cereals, corn tortillas, and corn snack chips.

Stop buying lawn pesticide chemicals. Stop buying medications. Stop buying toxic perfumes, cosmetics and personal care products. Stop buying soda pop and aspartame!

YOU help shift the world in a more positive direction by shifting your own personal purchasing habits. And that’s something you can control right now, today, starting with the very next dollar you spend at the store.

*BUY ORGANIC*, non-GMO products wherever possible. You’ll be changing the world one purchase at a time. That’s a genuine, practical way to diminish the power of evil corporations starting right now."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Study shows that The Hepatitis-B vaccine causes numerous diseases including liver disease.* [It is ironic that a vaccine that supposedly protects the liver actually causes its destruction. This, however, is not unusual in the world of pharmaceutical dominance over the health profession. Drugs approved for cancer patients cause cancer. Drugs approved for AIDS patients cause AIDS, The list actually is quite long.] 
GreenMedInfo Posted 2012 Sep 15 (Cached)


From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The worst thing a parent can do is get a diagnosis of autism for vaccine-damaged children, because laws and courts have been rigged so the only verdict possible is that "vaccines do not cause autism" regardless of how much evidence to the contrary.*[Since no claims for damages are possible with that diagnosis, this reporter recommends that doctors use a different diagnosis with another word or phrase.]
_Jon Rappaport Posted 2012 Sep 15 (Cached)

_From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## donnay

Excellent information Foundation_Of_Liberty!


People need to be aware of these things!!

----------


## donnay

We need safety goggles to look at GMO?


Yes, let's vote for the lesser of two evils, folks!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Here's another article on the subject:

*The evil of Monsanto and GMOs: Bad technology, endless greed & the destruction of humanity*
"*Stop supporting evil*
The ultimate solution, of course, is a consumer solution: Stop purchasing products from evil corporations! This means you need to *stop buying non-organic corn* products such as breakfast cereals, corn tortillas, and corn snack chips.

Stop buying lawn pesticide chemicals. Stop buying medications. Stop buying toxic perfumes, cosmetics and personal care products. Stop buying soda pop and aspartame!

YOU help shift the world in a more positive direction by shifting your own personal purchasing habits. And that’s something you can control right now, today, starting with the very next dollar you spend at the store.

*BUY ORGANIC*, non-GMO products wherever possible. You’ll be changing the world one purchase at a time. That’s a genuine, practical way to diminish the power of evil corporations starting right now."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

I didn't know whether to post it in the "Funny" section 

Harvard now ridiculously insists that fluoride only lowers IQ levels outside the United States

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> Excellent information Foundation_Of_Liberty!
> 
> 
> People need to be aware of these things!!


Thank you!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Mounting Evidence Pegs Broccoli as One of Nature's Most Health-Promoting Foods, Tackling Hypertension, Cancer, and More
by Joseph Mercola


*Story at-a-glance*

Sulforaphane, an organic sulfur compound in broccoli and other cruciferous vegetables, has been found to significantly improve blood pressure and kidney function, a new study shows

Scientists believe sulforaphane’s benefits are related to improved DNA methylation, which is crucial for normal cellular function and proper gene expression

Elevated blood pressure (hypertension), which is epidemic in Western society, can result in heart disease and stroke without warning; however, you can control it with basic diet and lifestyle modifications

The real cause of hypertension is chronically elevated insulin levels, and excessive dietary sugar (especially fructose) is largely to blame High dietary fructose is a metabolic poison that raises your blood pressure by raising your uric acid levels, depleting your magnesium, increasing water retention, and stressing your liver

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Fukushima workers who were given intravenous vitamin C before entering hazardous areas were protected from radiation, while workers given vitamin C afterward showed signs of radiation damage.* [This suggests that people in the US can protect themselves with liposomal encapsulated vitamin C, which has a high rate of absorption.]
_NaturalSociety 2012 Sep 26 (Cached)_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Homemade Liposomal C Kills Cancer Cells

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Cardiologist warns that wheat was genetically manipulated in the 1960's and now contains a protein that is an opiate, stimulates appetite, and is toxic.* [He says modern wheat is the perfect chronic poison that contributes to many diseases including obesity, diabetes, and heart disease.] 
_CBS News_ posted 2012 Sep 25

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Russia rejects imports of US genetically modified corn, manufactured by Monsanto, after French study showed horrific tumors, cancer, and organ damage in test animals.* [This action could trigger a trade war. Europe is ordering an independent investigation into GMO products.]_DailyMail 2012 Sep 25 (Cached)

From_ http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

RUN FROM THE CURE: The Rick Simpson Story - 
A Film by Christian Laurette



Do your own research:
*How to Make Rick Simpson's Medicinal Hemp Oil Safely CURE FOR CANCER!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNJASkUuIEw


*Lifting the Veil | Rick Simpson | Hemp Oil Cancer Cure*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pl-B...eature=related

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Cancer - The Forbidden Cures*
Here is a nice compilation:





See more here:
Cancer Cure Found.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> *Cardiologist warns that wheat was genetically manipulated in the 1960's and now contains a protein that is an opiate, stimulates appetite, and is toxic.* [He says modern wheat is the perfect chronic poison that contributes to many diseases including obesity, diabetes, and heart disease.] 
> _CBS News_ posted 2012 Sep 25


I recently read about this opiate "link" in:

Wise Traditions, Volume 10, Number 4, Article entitled, "Holistic Cancer Treatment" by Dr. Thomas Cowen

Recommends no sugar, grains and higher healthy fats.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Elites insist on organic food for themselves, but GMO for the masses.  

The question is often asked. If the elites spray us with all this garbage, won't it hurt themselves? Ultimately, Yes. But they think they can escape the effects with superior technology, and with this:

They spray megatons of aluminum oxide int the atmosphere (as they said in numerous patents and white papers that they would). This causes organic crops to fail. Thus they create the market for Monsanto's (Monsatan's) GMO aluminum resistant seeds that sterilize guinea pigs in 3 or 4 generation. What do you think they themselves eat?

*Political and corporate elites who promote GMO food for the masses insist organic food for themselves.* [Obama supports the GMO food industry but the White House eats totally organic. Chinese leaders support GMO food for the people but have highly guarded organic gardens for their own food. Monsanto serves non-GMO food at their employee canteen.]_NaturalNews 2012 Oct 8 (Cached)
_
Also Google the arctic circle organic NON-GMO seed vault they've built for themselves.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*New research finds that curcumin - the primary component in the spice turmeric - can repair and even regenerate liver tissues in diabetic rats.* [Additionally, curcumin supplements can prevent the disease in those who are pre-diabetic.]_
NaturalNews 2012 Oct 10 (Cached)_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*New research finds that curcumin - the primary component in the spice turmeric - can repair and even regenerate liver tissues in diabetic rats.*[Additionally, curcumin supplements can prevent the disease in those who are pre-diabetic.]_
NaturalNews 2012 Oct 10 (Cached)_

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Fat (Slim) Switch


Bottom line, avoid high fructose syrup. Use *natural* sweeteners instead.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Grassroots victory against GMO deception is now inevitable*




> Think about it:
> • Nobody actively goes to the grocery store and seeks out foods with GMOs in them.
> • No food company declares “Now, made with GMO!” on the label of any product they make.
> • No grocery store advertises, “We sell GMO in our store!”
> GMOs are only purchased accidentally by consumers. Nobody buys them on purpose. They buy them out of ignorance. And when that ignorance is transformed into knowledge, nobody wants to eat GMO!
> 
> More at http://www.prisonplanet.com/dont-cel...nevitable.html


My only caveat to this article is that the proper way to do away with GMO is not through government forced labeling, but through Free Market forces and perhaps litigation for possible health damages:

1) Educate everyone of the danger
2) People will insist on non-GMO
3) Market will adjust.

Passing a law requiring labeling is less optimal because: 

a) you cannot rightly force your neighbor to label the food he sells. 
b) government forced labeling can create false sense of security, because government can quietly alter definitions or drop requirements, as they did with "USDA Organic" label which means GMO can be "USDA Organic" if it is grown without pesticides!

Thus Free Market solution of "non-GMO" label is much better.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Whats really in vaccines? 
Proof of MSG, formaldehyde, aluminum and mercury
*
Mike Adams |* Have you ever wondered whats really in vaccines?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New GM Wheat May Permanently Alter Human Genome, Spark Early Death

"This may be welcome news for some, given one biotech scientist’s email not only acknowledging the risks of disease and reproductive difficulties inherent in GMO consumption but also praising it as a ‘remedy’ for global over-population."

Read more: http://naturalsociety.com/gm-wheat-p...-human-genome/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Biotech Scientist: It's 'Awesome' if GMOs Cause Death, Infertility

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

GMO Companies Lying to Public to Fight Prop 37

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Aspartame is linked to leukemia and lymphoma in new landmark study on humans



"As few as one diet soda daily may increase the risk for leukemia in men and women, and for multiple myeloma and non-Hodgkin lymphoma in men, according to new results from the longest-ever running study on aspartame as a carcinogen in humans. Importantly, this is the most comprehensive, long-term study ever completed on this topic, so it holds more weight than other past studies which appeared to show no risk. And disturbingly, it may also open the door for further similar findings on other cancers in future studies.

*The most thorough study yet on aspartame – Over two million person-years*"

Read more: http://www.prisonplanet.com/aspartam...on-humans.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

* The documentary, Bitter Seeds, examines the ravaging      effects that GMO seeds from Monsanto have had on farmers in India. Thousands of them have      committed suicide due to crop failures, financial hardship, and      personal shame.*  [If that seems a bit far-fetched, this amazing cinéma vérité      will remove all doubt in a way that you will not soon forget. This gets five      stars for sure.] _Mercola_ 2012 Oct 27

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html


GMO is bad news. The evidence is in. Demand non-GMO products. (Remember "USDA Organic" can be GMO! The government labeling at work. No surprise there! "USDA" gives it away. They redefined "organic" to mean no pesticides but still possibly GMO! Be careful when you see "USDA," it's a government department after all!)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

NWO Gum: Minty Fresh Death!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Mark Sisson Talks to Tom Woods: 
Primal Blueprint, Health, Weight Loss

----------


## opal

post 101  the vid is gone already

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> post 101  the vid is gone already


Hmm. Strange I got it from here:
NWO Gum: Minty Fresh Death!

It worked this morning, and it was great. Maybe they'll fix it.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

93-Year-Old Bodybuilder Beats Others Decades Younger (Video)






> Can you perform 57 dips, 61 chin-ups, 48 abdominal crunches and 50 push-ups? How about if you only had 45 seconds to complete each one? In an inspiring display of what the human body can do when properly nourished and challenged, a 93-year-old bodybuilder recently did just that during one of his many championship performances. Perhaps even more impressive, however, is that his strength actually surpasses many 20, 30, and 40 year old individuals whose body he describes as an ‘old car’ that hasn’t been taken care of.
> 
> Read more: http://naturalsociety.com/93-year-ol...#ixzz2BhLiTJdT

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*  Shocking truth: Anti-depressant drugs have caused      addiction, suicides, and school shootings*. _YouTube_      2012 Oct 31

Dah!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*  *  *Vaccine bombshell: 
University of Pittsburgh study      showed that baby monkeys given the same vaccines given to human babies      developed autism, while the non-vaccinated control group remained healthy.* _Vanguard_ 2012 Nov 3 (Cached)

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*MY CANCER IS GONE. NOW I CAN "LIVE MY LIFE"*
    Posted 2012 Nov 7 from Sandi Rog, Westminster, CA 




> Hello Mr. Griffin.
> 
> I had five tumors. One had been radiated, but in the last PET scan this      summer, it still showed a lot of residue, which usually lasts for several      months. That happened with the tumor in my pelvis. Well, in this scan, it      was completely GONE. No residue whatsoever. I was shocked! On top of that,      the tumor in my right rib was GONE. There's no sign that it was ever there.
> 
>     Out of the three tumors in my lymph nodes, one completely DISAPPEARED! There      are no signs it was ever there. As for the two left in the lymph nodes, one      is almost completely gone (the test results read: "There is almost complete      resolution of abnormal cells") and the other has shrunk so significantly      that the doc isn't worried a bit about it!
> 
>     When he walked into the office he said, "Your PET scan looks great!" And he      went on to explain what I shared above. He then sat down and said, "Whatever      you're doing, keep doing it. It's working." He leaned forward, forearms on      his knees. "What ARE you doing?"
> 
>     I handed him my paper listing B17 (Laetrile), B15, zinc citrate, and      pancreatic enzymes.
> ...


*
See this video at:* *Cancer CURE FOUND!!!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

When you eat is as important as what you eat.




> *Story at-a-glance* 
>  New research                  suggests that when you eat could be just as important as what                  you eat … and possibly even more so  Mice that                  fasted for 16 hours a day stayed lean and healthy even when fed                  a high-calorie diet; their mouse counterparts that had access                  to food day and night became obese and showed blood sugar and                  liver problems despite eating the same number of calories  Other research                  suggests fasting triggers a variety of health-promoting hormonal                  and metabolic changes similar to those that occur when you exercise,                  offering protection against chronic disease  Fasting                  does not mean starving yourself; options for intermittent fasting                  include skipping breakfast, cutting off your food intake in the                  early evening or late afternoon, or even simply delaying meals,                  such as breakfast, until after you exercise


Read more: http://lewrockwell.com/mercola/mercola243.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Primal Blueprint

*Read                the rest of the article*

*Listen                to Lew's recent podcast with Mark Sisson*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Prop 37 rally

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

How Fitness Protects Brains




> * Story at-a-glance*  
>  A new study                  finds physical exercise, more than mental exercise, protects your                  brain against age-related changes; people who engaged in the most                  physical exercise showed the least brain shrinkage  Exercise,                  diet, and stress management are three primary factors that play                  key roles in maintaining sharp mental function as you age  Exercise                  promotes brain cell regeneration and production of key brain chemicals                  and growth factors such as BDNF, which is important in maintaining                  memory, skilled task performance, and overall cognitive function                   Your dietary                  choices are another important factor in brain health; your brain                  is comprised mostly of fat so requires abundant dietary fats in                  order to repair and regenerate; one of the most potent and bioavailable                  sources of animal-based omega-3 fat for your brain is krill oil                   Some of                  the best brain foods are fresh vegetables, berries, organic eggs                  from pastured hens, raw milk and meat products from pastured animals,                  nuts, avocados, coconut oil and olive oil 
> 
> ...
> Exercise increases                your brain health in a variety of ways. Exercise:
> 
> Jump-starts                  neurogenesis – the creation of new brain cells. Neurogenesis                  is thought to be especially prevalent in your hippocampus. As                  you age, the stem cells in your brain tend to become less active                  and you produce fewer new cells, which may slow your brain function.5 Encourages                  new brain cells to join the existing neural network, instead of                  “rattling around aimlessly in the brain before dying.” Exercise                  helps the new brain cells learn how to “multitask.” Upregulates                  production of brain chemicals and growth factors, like BDNF, which                  is key in maintaining memory, skilled task performance, and overall                  cognitive function. Lifts your                  mood and helps neutralize the harmful effects of stress by boosting                  neurotransmitters, such as serotonin, dopamine, and norepinephrine,                  and may even protect your brain cells against the effects of stress                  hormones. Increases                  insulin sensitivity and may even help you make better food choices.                  
> ...
> * The Most Important                Macronutrient for Your Brain is FAT* 
> ...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Margaret Durst: How I Saved My Life

Natural-health expert Margaret Durst talks to Lew Rockwell about how you can, too.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/lewrockwe...saved-my-life/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*6                              Months in, 50 Pounds Down*




"               His diet seemed to go against everything that didn’t work for me                in the past. My gut (no pun intended) told me I was eating too many                carbohydrates, so I decided to give it a try and devoured _The                Primal Blueprint_ in just two days. I don’t like to do anything                halfway so I fully committed to change and ditched grains, potatoes,                and sugar, and ate lots of meat, vegetables, and fruit. I kept a                Primal journal for the first few weeks to help me get started. Immediately                the weight started to melt off just as I had read that it would.                I began walking a moderate amount because of the new energy I gained,                and slowly worked up to sprinting once a week and body weight exercises.                Within a month, my gastric reflux was gone and I could eat all kinds                of Primal foods that had given me indigestion in the past when paired                with grains. I never felt deprived, and noticed heightened taste                awareness of foods that wouldn’t have appealed to me previously.                I lost my cravings for sugar and carbs and the desire to consume                the foods that had been making me fat for years. I found foods that                I enjoyed just as much or even better than those that had gotten                me in trouble on the scales. I regained my love for bacon! I started                intermittent fasting a couple times a week and was surprised at                my lack of hunger pangs. At last! I was a fat burning beast!"


More here: http://www.marksdailyapple.com/i-wil...#axzz2CbXJk1e5

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Should You Get an Ineffective, Toxic, Flu Vaccine?*

"If I told you a medication would have a slightly better than 50% chance of helping you avoid the flu would you take it? [50% means flip a coin].   Furthermore, if I told you this medication was contaminated with the second or third most toxic substance known to mankind--mercury--would that influence your decision?

I think the decision is easy—wash your hands, take vitamin C and eat good food. That is a better anti-flu regimen when compared to a toxic, ineffective vaccine. "

http://drdavidbrownstein.blogspot.co...ic-flu_18.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Top US Healthcare Giant: 
GMOs Are Devastating Health
*Buy Organic for Proper Health*

Just days after a leading genetically modified organism (GMO) researcher spoke out against GMOs and how many pro-GMO ‘scientists’ are in bed with Monsanto or carry their own GMO patents, the *largest managed healthcare provider in the United States* is now* publicly speaking out against GMOs*. In a recent newsletter, the Kaiser Permanente company discussed the numerous dangers of GMOs in a recent newsletter and how to avoid them.
...

*Top Health Giant Says Buy Organic for Proper Health
*
The newsletter then goes on to tell readers how they can avoid GMOs in their food through buying high quality organic and looking for other non-GMO indicators. It is important to remember the organic labeling meanings when shopping organic, however, which this newsletter unfortunately does not address. Make sure you know which ‘level’ of organic you are consuming:
Products labeled ‘*100% organic’* – These items are made with 100% organic ingredients and are the highest quality organic products you can purchase. No GMOs are allowed.
Labeled ‘*organic’* — These products are to contain at _least_ 95% organic ingredients overall. Still no GMOs are allowed.
‘Made with ‘*organic ingredient*s’ — This is the lowest form of organic content. This label is only required to contain 70% organic ingredients, meaning that the remaining 30% can be conventional. The conventional items, however, are not allowed to contain GMOs. These products don’t qualify for the USDA seal, whereas the previous two do.You can also look for the ‘Non-GMO Verified’ logo on food items to be sure that they are GMO free.
But why does a major corporation care that you are eating GMOs? Well the fact of the matter is that the research (and common sense — eating pesticide factories mixed with the DNA of viruses isn’t going to end well) indicates GMOs are causing problematic health conditions across the board. Of course the issue lies in the fact that GMOs are not immediately considered as a cause and actually influence disease through a series of complications that are not easy to trace. But as the only lifelong study has showed us, *50% of male and 70% of female rats died prematurely when consuming GMOs*.

And the bottom line is that this is costing Kaiser Permanente. If members of the healthcare juggernaut were to switch to high quality organic foods free of GMOs, pesticides, mercury-containing high-fructose corn syrup, and artificial sweeteners, then Kaiser would be dishing out millions upon millions less for healthcare costs.


Read more: http://naturalsociety.com/top-us-hea...tating-health/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Fluoride in public tap water is highly poisonous.* [In this short video segment that was removed from the documentary, _The Great Culling_, to keep it from running too long, you can see what effect it had on four prize-winning horses. And humans are drinking that stuff, too.] 
_YouTube_ 2012 Nov 28
_The Great Culling_ can be obtained *here*.

Get filters, and demand your county to remove fluoride from your drinking water.









Other Fluoride Youtube videos:


Doctor Speaks Out Against Fluoride
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3fk5wkcd_Ik


Fluoride Fight!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMW3z1pPe3M


The History of Fluoride
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUroSlMWTbY


tcchtv: Fluoridation is Criminal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzGvFP5PGWc


todaytonight: Dangers of Fluoride
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOZdjfm6kLQ


The Agenda Behind Fluoride
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRkDM3ShkWg


US Senate Hearing on Safe Drinking Water Act
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5oOTkBKXys


MSNBC: Pharmaceuticals in US Water Supply
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4HMG3lMM9k


NBC: Hormones in Water Turn Male Fish Into Females
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1MsWUGkOFE


Industrial Fluoridation: A Historical Perspective
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lneb772BIQM


Horses Killed by Fluoride in Water
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H58EpAdnQN0


Alex Jones and Luke Rudkowski Cover Water Fluoridation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHRjJe1grxg


Sodium Fluoride: Not in My Water
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE3sHZfXJL4

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> How Fitness Protects Brains


I know alot of people who love crossword puzzles for mind challenge.  We've just started doing them and it is a blast.  I must promise NOT to go on internet to find the answers 

We live in area where there are many Elders and boy, do they ever exercise - puts me to shame.  There is an older couple fully geared up with helmits and sleek bike-wear peeling around the neighborhood - love it!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> I know alot of people who love crossword puzzles for mind challenge.  We've just started doing them and it is a blast.  I must promise NOT to go on internet to find the answers 
> 
> We live in area where there are many Elders and boy, do they ever exercise - puts me to shame.  There is an older couple fully geared up with helmits and sleek bike-wear peeling around the neighborhood - love it!


Nice!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

* Autism expert testified before US Congress about the      epidemic of autism that correlates exactly with the increase of vaccines.*  [Meanwhile, the Center for Disease Control and the      National Institute of Health – heavily influenced by the vaccine industry –      have manipulated data to hide the damaging effects of vaccines.] 
_Age of Autism_ Posted 2012 Dec 1 (Cached) 


http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Prozac And Other Mass Murder Drugs cause violence!
*
Though the Connecticut shooting is probably not a  government staged event, still they are determined to exploit it in  dishonest ways:




Read more: http://www.prisonplanet.com/obama-wi...ake-tears.html

The temple in Wisconsin and the shooting in Aurora were staged events. So this one was rather an exception, while government staged false-flag attacks ARE the rule. 

Here are more insights: 

*School shooter Adam Lanza likely on meds; labeled as having ‘personality disorder’*

*"Ban Prozac And Other Mass Murder Drugs Not Guns!*"




The only thing more dangerous than guns, is not to have them.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*  Research shows that a diet rich in apples and pears      lower the risk of stroke by up to 52%.* _     NaturalSociety_ 2012 Dec 12 (Cached)

http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Deborah K

> When you eat is as important as what you eat.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://lewrockwell.com/mercola/mercola243.html


Wow, I've been doing this without even realizing it.  I don't eat after 8:00pm at night, and I don't eat my first meal until about 11 or 12 the next day, only because I'm just not hungry until then.

----------


## opal

and that's just soooo opposite of what the vets (what I call all doctors) are telling us.. eat lots of small meals.. frequently for weight loss.. sugar control.. etc

I'm kind of an eat when I'm hungry kind of human

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> Wow, I've been doing this without even realizing it.  I don't eat after 8:00pm at night, and I don't eat my first meal until about 11 or 12 the next day, only because I'm just not hungry until then.


Brilliant! I think: 18 hours every day when you do not eat (drink water if you must), so the body has time to rest and repair itself. Been doing it for 3 weeks, and I LOVE IT! 

I feel younger, look slimmer and have A LOT of energy! Plus when you do eat, it is so much more enjoyable, because then you are relay hungry!

In other words, there is a 6 hour window every day when you eat anything you crave. (Check out primal diet, seem to work wonders.) And you do not eat at all outside of that 6 hours window. Amazing! (Drink water anytime if you really need to).

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Predictions Confirmed: Shooter Adam Lanza Was on Violence-Linked Anti-Psychotic Fanapt
*
Anthony Gucciardi*
Prisonplanet.com
December 19th, 2012

 The ‘Connecticut Shooter’ Adam Lanza has now been reported by mainstream media *to indeed be taking the violence-linked anti-psychotic drug known as Fanapt*, a prediction I made  after the news of the shooting broke. And as I explained in my previous  article regarding this drug by name, Fanapt has a very disturbing  history of FDA testing and approval. It also has a long line of side  effects that echo reports that drugs of this nature ultimately* lead to suicidal behavior and increased overall aggression* — side effects covered up by Big Pharma corporate scientists.

 As Business Insider  now reports in an article that is going viral across the web, Adam  Lanza was indeed taking Fanapt — a drug with ‘troubled history’ as the  article details.

 Knowing that virtually every major shooter of similar circumstance  and scenario had been on similar drugs including the Columbine  shooters, Ted Kaczinski the Unabomber’, and many others, it was easy to  see that Adam Lanza fit the bill as well. Of course this prediction was  met with opposition stating that Big Pharma’s anti-psychotic and  anti-depressant drugs were ‘perfectly safe’ and I was simply assuming  things based on no evidence. Of course the reality is that the very  creator of Prozac, Eli Lilly & Co., actually kept the link between  suicidal behavior and Prozac consumption a secret to protect their own  interests.

 This *link was cleverly hidden for years* until it broke back in 2005, yet still many are unaware of the real dangers.

In 2005, it was found that link between Prozac and suicidal behavior was kept a secret. The BBC even reported in as early as the year 2000 that Prozac ‘led to suicide’. Oftentimes killers will end their own lives after shootings, or attempt to force the cops to kill them. This is essentially a form of suicide with a mixture of murderous tendencies.

Read more: http://naturalsociety.com/connecticu...#ixzz2FTVpzpFv

 But what about Fanapt, the drug Lanza was taking? The drug itself has  an even more troubled past. After initially being rejected by the FDA  for ‘severe problems’ in patients, Fanapt was eventually approved after a disturbing lack of study. Fanapt was *only tested on around 500 people* before going on sale to the almost 300 million citizens inside the United States for widespread ‘treatment’.

 But what’s even more concerning than the shoddy trials of the drug is the* side effects listed* on both the package insert for the drug and various online medical sites. These include:

*Hostility**Aggression*Mania*Confusional state**Impulse-control disorder*
 Many of which are listed as ‘frequent’. It should come as no surprise then to find out that *Fanapt was initially thrown out*  by its first producer, grabbed by a later company, rejected by the FDA,  then only later did it meet the mass market. Ultimately, however, it  ended up prescribed to Adam Lanza and many other individuals who are  being ‘treated’ for the very issues that the drug has been shown to  cause.

So  why is hardly anything being said about Fanapt and the potential  connection to the violent outbreak that thoroughly encompasses these  side effects? Why is there no serious mention of how virtually all  previous killers were on similar medications?

 The fact is that no one wants to talk about how Big Pharma’s  concoctions are damaging our bodies and warping our minds. Instead,  doctors will continue to prescribe Fanapt and other drugs to young  children and teens without considering the severe repercussions. That is  unless the alternative news and informed individuals pushes the issue  into the forefront as has done many times before.

 There is no reason that drugs like Fanapt need to be pushed on young  children who are already struggling with serious mental battles. Half of  all United States citizens will be classified  as ‘mentally ill’ and drugged up with antidepressants, anti-psychotics,  and so on. But perhaps the Big Pharma drug system is truly mentally  ill?


_This post originally appeared at Natural Society_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Michael Moore - Reveals the real cause of Columbine.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Here is a shocking list of school shootings,      murders, suicides and other violent acts committed by people who were taking      psychotropic drugs.* [If you are looking for      the common denominator in all these acts of violence, this is it.] _SSRI Stories_ 2012 Dec 21 (Cached)


From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Mesa man, 110, credits health to 5 foods 




[You may not be surprised at what food he avoids (red meat), but what he does eat may interest you. It includes garlic, honey, cinnamon, chocolate, and olive oil.] YouTube posted 2012 Dec 21

Thanks http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Zippyjuan

If those drugs are causing violence, there should be millions of psychos out there.  Are there?  Or are such cases as Connecticut very rare occurances? 




> Doctors write nearly 50 million prescriptions for Xanax or alprazolam (the cheap, generic equivalent) every year--that's more than one Xanax prescription every second. Upjohn vanished in a series of mergers--it's buried somewhere inside Pfizer ( PFE - news - people ) now--but the decision its executives made still echoes through our culture, and through the bodies of psychiatric patients.
> 
> 
> Xanax is a testament to the potential of psychiatric medicines to transform our society. Our list of the most popular psychiatric drugs, which is based on 2009 prescription data provided by the pharmacy data experts at IMS Health ( RX - news - people ), provides a deep look into the mind-altering medicines that have changed the way we live. For decades some doctors have complained these drugs are overused for mild mood problems. While drug companies are cutting back research into new psychiatric drugs, *doctors still prescribe psychiatric drugs more than 250 million times each year.*


http://www.forbes.com/2010/09/16/pro...ric-drugs.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> If those drugs are causing violence, there should be millions of psychos out there.  Are there?  Or are such cases as Connecticut very rare occurances? 
> 
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/2010/09/16/pro...ric-drugs.html


Did you just miss this: http://www.ssristories.com/index.php?

What is the COMMON denominator in all these? Are you blind? If you are blind, or pretend to be blind, other, honest people are not. Let the truth speak for itself...

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

New study: Infants receiving the most vaccines are the most likely to be hospitalized and die

*Neil Z. Miller*
Natural News
Dec 24, 2012

A new study, published in Human and Experimental Toxicology, a peer-reviewed journal indexed by the National Library of Medicine, analyzed more than 38,000 reports of infant hospitalizations and deaths following vaccinations.[1] Researchers found statistically significant correlations between the number of vaccine doses administered to infants and infant hospitalization and mortality rates: *babies who receive the most vaccines tend to have higher (worse) hospitalization and death rates.*

Infants who received 2 vaccines simultaneously were significantly less likely to be hospitalized than infants who received 3 or more vaccines at the same time. Infants who received 3 vaccines simultaneously were significantly less likely to be hospitalized than infants who received 4 or more vaccines at the same time. Babies who received 6, 7, or 8 vaccines during a single pediatric well-baby visit were the most likely to be hospitalized following their injections. In fact, _the hospitalization rate increased linearly from 11.0% for infants receiving 2 vaccine doses to 23.5% for infants receiving 8 vaccine doses._

The authors of the study, Dr. Gary Goldman and Neil Z. Miller, also discovered that younger infants were significantly more likely to be hospitalized after receiving vaccinations than older infants. In addition, infants who received 5-8 vaccines simultaneously were _significantly more likely to die_following their shots than infants who received 1-4 vaccines simultaneously.

Several factors could contribute to whether an infant will have an adverse reaction to vaccines, including a genetic predisposition, illness (which may be a contraindication to vaccineadministration), quality of vaccines (which can vary by manufacturing methods), and sensitivity to one or more vaccine components. _Some infants might be more likely to experience an adverse reaction due to biochemical or synergistic toxicity associated with concurrent administration of multiple vaccines._

In 1990, infants received a total of 15 vaccine doses prior to their first year of life. By 2007, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) recommended 26 vaccine doses for infants: 3 DTaP, 3 polio, 3 Hib, 3 hepatitis B, 3 pneumococcal, 3 rotavirus, and 2 influenza vaccines.
*
The CDC’s Childhood Immunization Schedule Was Not Tested for Safety, Lacks Scientific Veracity:*
While each childhood vaccine has individually undergone clinical trials to assess safety, _studies have not been conducted to determine the safety (or efficacy) of combining vaccines during a single physician visit as recommended by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention’s (CDC) guidelines._ For example, 2-, 4-, and 6-month-old infants are expected to receive vaccines for polio, hepatitis B, diphtheria, tetanus, pertussis, rotavirus, Haemophilus influenzae type B, and pneumococcal, all during a single well-baby visit _– even though this combination of 8 vaccines was never tested in clinical trials._

Although the CDC’s recommended childhood immunization schedule a) requires infants to receive up to 8 vaccines simultaneously, b) affects millions of infants annually, and c) was never scientifically tested for safety, the CDC had prior knowledge that combining chemical substances, including prescribed pharmaceuticals, “can produce health consequences that are additive, synergistic, antagonistic, or can potentiate the response expected from individual component exposures.”[2]

Administering 6, 7, or 8 vaccine doses to an infant during a single physician visit may certainly be more convenient for parents — rather than making additional trips to the doctor’s office — but evidence of a positive association between infant adverse reactions and the number of vaccine doses administered confirms that vaccine safety must remain the highest priority.

The findings in this study show a positive correlation between the number of vaccine doses administered and the percentage of hospitalizations and deaths reported to the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS). (The VAERS database is an important postmarketing safety surveillance tool that is periodically analyzed by the CDC, FDA, and other vaccine researchers to discover potentially adverse vaccination trends.) In addition, younger infants were significantly more likely than older infants to be hospitalized or die after receiving vaccines. These trends not only have a biological plausibility but are supported by evidence from case reports, case series, and other studies using entirely different methodologies and unique population cohorts. For example, in 2011, Miller and Goldman collaborated on another study showing that among developed nations infant mortality increased with an increase in the number of vaccine doses.[3]

Since vaccines are given to millions of infants annually, it is imperative that health authorities have scientific data from synergistic toxicity studies on all combinations of vaccines that infants might receive. Finding ways to increase vaccine safety should be the highest priority.

You may download the complete study here: Goldman-Miller Vaccine Study (PDF) or here: Goldman-Miller Vaccine Study
*
Funding Acknowledgment:* This research received no specific grant from any funding agency in the public, commercial, or not-for-profit sectors. The National Vaccine Information Center (NVIC) donated $2500 for open access to the journal article (making it freely available to all researchers). NVIC is dedicated to preventing vaccine injuries and deaths through public education.
*
References:*
1. Relative trends in hospitalizations and mortality among infants by the number of vaccine doses and age, based on the Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System (VAERS), 1990-2010. _Hum Exp Toxicol_ October 2012; 31(10): 1012-1021.

2. Mixed exposures research agenda: a report by the NORA Mixed Exposures Team. Department of Health and Human Services (DHHS), Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH); DHHS (NIOSH) 2004. December 2005. p.106: vi.

3. Infant mortality rates regressed against number of vaccine doses routinely given: is there a biochemical or synergistic toxicity? _Hum Exp Toxicol_ September 2011; 30(9): 1420-1428. [Read this study here: Miller-Goldman Vaccine Study (PubMed)]
*
About the author:*
*
Neil Z. Miller* is a medical research journalist and the Director of the Thinktwice Global Vaccine Institute. He has devoted the last 25 years to educating parents and health practitioners about vaccines, encouraging informed consent and non-mandatory laws. He is the author of several books on vaccines, including
_
Vaccine Safety Manual for Concerned Families and Health Practitioners_; _Make an Informed Vaccine Decision for the Health of Your Child_ (with Dr. Mayer Eisenstein); and _Vaccines: Are They Really Safe and Effective?_ Past organizations that he has lectured for include the International Chiropractic Pediatric Association, the International College of Integrative Medicine, Autism One/Generation Rescue, the Hahnemann Academy of North America, and Dr. Gabriel Cousens’ Tree of Life Rejuvenation Center. Mr. Miller is a frequent guest on radio and TV talk shows, has a degree in psychology, and is a member of Mensa.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Is Your Food Being Hit with a ‘Healthy’ Dose of Radiation?

"The solution? Grow your own food or purchase it from people you know. Shop locally and buy in-season. Don’t trust the system to provide you with healthy choices—you have to make those yourself."

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

SBU Study Reveals Harmful Effects of CFL Bulbs                to Skin             *Stony                Brook University*

  


Inspired by                a European study, a team of Stony Brook University researchers looked                into the potential impact of healthy human skin tissue (in vitro)                being exposed to ultraviolet rays emitted from compact fluorescent                light (CFL) bulbs. The results, “The                Effects of UV Emission from CFL Exposure on Human Dermal Fibroblasts                and Keratinocytes in Vitro,” were published in the June                issue of the journal of _Photochemistry and Photobiology_.

The researchers,                led by Miriam Rafailovich, PhD, Professor of Materials Science and                Engineering and the Director of the Garcia Center for Polymers at                Engineered Interfaces at Stony Brook, conducted similar research                to a European                study on Light Sensitivity. Stony Brook researchers collected                CFL bulbs purchased from different locations across Suffolk and                Nassau counties, and then measured the amount of UV emissions and                the integrity of each bulb’s phosphor coatings. Results revealed                significant levels of UVC and UVA, which appeared to originate from                cracks in the phosphor coatings, present in all CFL bulbs studied.                

At Stony Brook’s                Advanced Energy Research and Technology Center (AERTC), the team                took the same bulbs and studied the effects of exposure on healthy                human skin tissue cells, including: fibroblasts, a type of cell                found in connective tissue that produces collagen; and keratinocytes,                an epidermal cell that produces keratin, the key structural material                in the outer layer of human skin. Tests were repeated with incandescent                light bulbs of the same intensity and with the introduction of Titanium                Dioxide (TiO2) nanoparticles, which are found in personal care products                normally used for UV absorption.

“Our study                revealed that the response of healthy skin cells to UV emitted from                CFL bulbs is consistent with damage from ultraviolet radiation,”                said Professor Rafailovich. “Skin cell damage was further enhanced                when low dosages of TiO2 nanoparticles were introduced to the skin                cells prior to exposure.” Rafailovich added that incandescent                light of the same intensity had no effect on healthy skin cells,                with or without the presence of TiO2.

“Despite                their large energy savings, consumers should be careful when using                compact fluorescent light bulbs,” said Professor Rafailovich.                “Our research shows that it is best to avoid using them at                close distances and that they are safest when placed behind an additional                glass cover.”

The research,                funded by the National Science Foundation, was a collaboration of                Stony Brook University and New York State Stem Cell Science (NYSTEM).                Co-authors of the study include: Dr. Rafailovich; Dr. Tatsiana Mironava,                Adjunct Faculty, Department of Chemical and Molecular Engineering,                Stony Brook University and Senior Research Support Specialist, NYSTEM;                Dr. Michael Hadjiargyrou, Professor, Department of Biomedical Engineering,                Stony Brook University; and Dr. Marcia Simon, Professor, Department                of Oral Biology and Pathology, Stony Brook School of Dental Medicine                and the Director of the Living Skin Bank at Stony Brook.

_
January                4, 2013_
 
©                Stony Brook University 2012

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

***97% of children who contracted mumps in the 2009 mumps outbreak in New York and New Jersey had previously received the anti-mumps vaccine. [Most of them had received it twice, showing once again that vaccines are ineffective – at best.]* _Natural News_ 2013 Jan 4 (Cached)

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Scientists Say 
Fructose Changes Brain To Cause Overeating




 *Scientists report that fructose, primarily made from corn, bypasses the brain's sensor that tells us that we are full, and that causes overeating.*[Corn fructose is in almost all processed foods, soft drinks, and sweets. Read the labels. Does this suggest a New Year's resolution?] _
YouTube_ 2013 Jan 2

From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Avoid the Pharmacy: 
Fight the Flu With Remedies From the Kitchen

*by Daisy Luther

The Organic Prepper*_
Recently by Daisy Luther: Huh…It Must Be Something in the Water

_
Avoid dangerous and useless vaccines. You are much better with these:

(For a list of things to avoid click here.) ...

*The Solutions Are As Close as Your Kitchen*

So, what’s a sniffling, coughing, congested flu-sufferer to do? Forget heading to the petri dish that is your local pharmacy – go to the kitchen – there are lots of things you already have that help reduce the misery to a tolerable level without the risk of nasty side effects!

_Note: I’m not a doctor, nor do I play one on TV. These home remedies are for informational purposes only and are not a substitute for medical attention from a professional._

*Honey*

Specifically, you want to stock up on raw honey, rather than pasteurized. When honey is heated during the pasteurization process many of its health benefits are either lost or diminished. If you don’t have raw honey, use what you have, but when shopping, look specifically for unheated honey.

Honey is antibacterial, antifungal and antiviral. This means that before you know the source of an illness (virus, fungus or bacteria) you can still begin to treat the problem.

Sprinkle honey with powdered cinnamon and take a teaspoon 3 times per day as soon as you start to feel a little tickle in your throat. This can often prevent the illness from taking hold.

Instead of reaching for the cough syrup, try a teaspoon of honey before bedtime to soothe your cough. Honey taken this way is also very soothing to sore, inflamed throats.

*Hot Peppers*

Not everyone can tolerate spicy food, particularly when they are sick. However if you can, there is no betteer way to clear your sinuses. Why?

Capsaicin is the natural compound that is found in hot peppers – it’s what gives them their heat. The capsaicin can help thin mucus, causing your nose to run, and thus clearing your nasal passages. You can get a similar effect from freshly cut onions.

A spicy bowl of chili or a fiery Asian stir-fry could be just what the doctor ordered for sinus relief.

*...*

*Garlic and Onions*

Both garlic and onions contain the compound _allicin_, a powerful flu fighter. Allicin has strong anti-viral and anti-bacterial characteristics. It is most likely the high content of garlic and onions in homemade chicken soup that gives it the reputation of a “bowl of pennicillin”. In the 18th century in France, peasants drank wine with crushed garlic in it to ward off the Black Plague.

Similarly to the hot peppers, mentioned above, a fragrant soup loaded with these two ingredients can help to clear nasal passages making it easier to breathe.

*Ginger*

Ginger tea, taken twice per day, can help relieve flu symptoms such as headache, sore throat, congestions and chills. Make the tea by steeping 2 tbsp of fresh ginger in a cup of hot water. It’s not recommended to exceed 4 grams of ginger per day – components in the herb can cause irritation of the mouth, heartburn and diarrhea if taken in excess.

*Salt*

A gargle made from salt water can relieve a sore throat. As well, it can stop a budding infection in its tracks. Mix I tablespoon of salt with a cup of water and gargle.

*Elderberry Syrup*

Finally, I want to make one recommendation that isn’t a standard addition to most kitchens. If you purchase one thing to fight off the flu, make it elderberry syrup or extract. Medicinal use of the elderberry goes all the way back to Hippocrates. Around the globe, folk medicine is full of recipes containing elderberries.

Recent research has some some very significant results with the use of elderberry when treating the flu. For anyone concerned about the possibility of a serious pandemic in the future, elderberry is a vital addition to your home pharmacy.

Elderberry may also help reduce the symptoms of cold and flu and shorten the duration of the flu by as much as three days, according to UMMC. The product used in one study was Sambucol, a combination of elderberries and vitamin C, so it wasn’t clear if it was the elderberry alone, or the combination, that had the effect. In a study released by Retroscreen Virology in 2006, a British medical institute associated with Queen Mary College at the University of London, researchers determined that Sambucol was at least 99 percent effective against the avian flu virus H5N1 and significantly neutralized the ability of the virus to infect cells in culture.

Source
Elderberry syrup or extract can be mixed with hot water to make a tea. It can also be added to sparkling water and served cold for a refreshing drink that will sooth a scratchy throat.

*Recipe: Homemade Cough Syrup*

I always keep a jar of this homemade cough syrup in my refrigerator. It tastes so good that I don’t have to ask my kids twice to take it. You can also stir a few tablespoons of the syrup into hot water for a homemade “Neo-Citran”-style hot drink without all the nasty chemicals.

Ingredients
2 lemons, scrubbed and thinly sliced6 tbsp of grated ginger rootHoney as neededDirectionsIn a glass jar, layer the lemon slices and grated ginger until the jar is full.Pour honey into the jar, using the blade of a kitchen knife to move the lemon and ginger around and make room for it.Store it in the fridge for at least 2 weeks before using it. Then, take 1-2 tsp 3 times per day, as needed, for coughs or sore throats.Today, I avoid the pharmaceutical solutions because I chose not to use them. One day, we could be in a situation where relief is no longer available a few minutes away at our local pharmacies or department store. It’s important to learn now how to relieve unpleasant symptoms using simple home methods. This will help you to select the most useful items for your stockpile while allowing you to become more comfortable with using natural solutions.

Do you have some home cold and flu remedies from the kitchen that you have used successfully? Please share them in the comments!

_Reprinted from The Organic Prepper._

_January 11, 2013_

_Daisy Luther writes daily tips, strategies and prepping ideas at The Organic Prepper and Girls Gone North._

Copyright © 2013 The Organic Prepper

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Simple Truths About Psychiatry*




Much more here http://lewrockwell.com/orig14/breggin1.1.1.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Every parent must know this.




Do your own research. Pray.

There is a systematic, safe way to get off these drugs. 

Research it. This is a 100 billion dollar business. THEY WANT YOU and your children on those drugs for life because of money.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

At least 50 African children paralyzed after receiving Bill Gates-backed meningitis vaccine

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Piers Morgan Falls Ill Days After Receiving Flu Vaccine
*Yoakam tells Morgan, “Don’t ever take a flu shot again”*

Morgan came on the Oz show to "dispell a myth," but ended up proving it!
Watch it here:
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5SQPPvR-JA*

And this is the Oz show segment where Morgan got the shot to dispel the "myth":

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Over 140 nations have signed a treaty to curb      mercury pollution.* [In contrast, the FDA      allows this poison in high amounts in US food, especially high-fructose corn      syrup, which is found in almost all processed food.] _     NaturalSociety_ 2013 Jan 21 (Cached)

Again the best solution is a Free Market one: Refuse to buy food containing corn syrup, and educate your friends about it.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Case Dismissed! Texas Ends 15-Year Fight Against Cancer Doctor Burzynski 




See:
Burzynski — The Movie

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Real-Life Fountain of Youth*
Joseph Mercola on how intermittent fasting and exercise keep your body young.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

A Victory for Liberty in The Fluoridation Wars

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

G. Edward Griffin, Hijacking of the A.M.A.

"Give me the monopoly to counterfeit a nations money and I care not who makes its laws" said a bankster. He was right. (It wouldn't save him from hell, though).

Now through this counterfeiting they can subvert any industry they choose, including Medical industry. 

Listen and learn:

*Part 2/3*



In part 3 listen for the AMAZING properties of Laetrile/Amygdalin.
Get more information here: http://www.cancertutor.com/Cancer/Laetrile.html
Also while there, check out other treatments, including RF.

Now listen to the amazing properties of Leatrile that were confirmed in industry tests:

*Part 3/3*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Amazing supplement (Resveratrol) heals 16 out of 17 cases of macular degeneration caused by aging. NaturalNews 2013 Feb 7 (Cached)*

http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## opal

I heard of resveratrol a couple years ago.. just skimmed the article and am annoyed that they *tested* this on disabled vets - no mention of consent.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Nature’s Prozac: Nutrition for Mental Health

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Minnesota: Teen dies from flu after receiving flu shot.* [This underscores the fact that the flu vaccine has a 98.6% failure rate. Officials, however, are using this tragedy as a reason to urge others to be vaccinated. Go figure!]_NaturalNews 2013 Feb 18 (Cached)

http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html
_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Flublock is a new flu vaccine made with genetically engineered insect cells.* [Two participants died in the drug's clinical trials. Naturally, it has been approved by the FDA.]_NaturalNews 2013 Feb 18 (Cached)

http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html
_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The secret at the bottom of psychiatry’s rabbit hole

*Jon Rappoport*
Infowars.com
Feb 25, 2013
Nightmares, out-of-control aggressive behavior, extreme sadness and passivity, confusion, hallucinations, mania, brain damage, suicide, homicide—these are just a few central effects of psychiatric drugs.

Read the staggering statistics reported by Robert Whitaker, the author of Mad in America: “The number of adults, ages 18 to 65, on the federal disability rolls due to mental illness jumped from 1.25 million in 1987 to four million in 2007. Roughly one in every 45 working-age adults is now on government disability due to mental illness.

“This epidemic has now struck our nation’s children, too. The number of children who receive a federal payment because of a severe mental illness rose from 16,200 in 1987 to 561,569 in 2007, a 35-fold increase.”

My exploration started in 1999, as I covered the Columbine school shooting.

I was already familiar with the pioneering work of Dr. Peter Breggin and his classic book, Toxic Psychiatry. I knew the drugs were toxic and that some of them could push people into violence.

It emerged that one of the Columbine shooters, Eric Harris, had been on Luvox, a violence-inducing drug, an SSRI antidepressant.

This, of course, was very troubling, because children and adults all over America were taking these antidepressants. And in Dr. Breggin’s book, I saw a summary of a review-study on Ritalin, done in 1986 by Joseph Scarnati. Ritalin, far from being a “soft” drug, was essentially speed, and it carried with it significant dangers.

It could cause hallucinations, aggressive behavior, and even psychotic breaks. Several million children in America were taking Ritalin.

What I came to call a “Johnny Appleseed specter” loomed over America. If psychiatrists dispensed enough of these drugs, seeding the population, we would be in for random shootings and killings and suicides on into the indefinite future. And psychiatrists were, in fact, handing out these drugs like candy. No one at the FDA or any enforcement government agency was ringing alarm bells.

In the wake of Columbine, I wrote a white paper, “Why Did they Do It: School Shootings Across America,” for The Truth Seeker. It gained wide online attention. The report mentioned other instances where children, on psychiatric drugs, had committed murder and suicide.

In the ensuing years, I became much more aware of the influence of drug companies in this Johnny Appleseed operation. They had, in fact, struck a deal to rescue the sinking profession of psychiatry. The arrangement was simple and potent: Big Pharma would bankroll psychiatric conferences and education, prop up flagging journals with advertising money, and generally promote the repute of psychiatry, in return for a certain kind of research:

The research would “prove” that all mental disorders were the result of chemical imbalances in the brain, and no amount of talk therapy would resolve these issues. Instead, it would take drugs, which of course would be developed and sold by Pharma.

In order for this scheme to work, the FDA, which certifies all medicines as safe and effective before releasing them for public consumption, would have to play along. That was no problem. The FDA basically serves the pharmaceutical industry.

Roughly five years after Columbine, I (and other investigators) began to see how widespread the research fraud really was. Peter Breggin was already aware of it and had published extensively on the subject.

For example, clinical trials of psychiatric drugs were being done over very brief periods of time; in some cases, the trials were as short as six weeks. This was the case with Xanax. A brief testing period would hide many of the adverse effects of the drugs.

But then I also saw how clinical trials that were failures, that revealed how badly the drugs were performing, could be hidden altogether, as if they’d never happened. The results of these trials weren’t published at all. A pharmaceutical company, running a number of studies on a drug, could cherry pick a few studies that looked good and shelve the others.

In 2009, searching the literature and interviewing several psychiatrists off the record, I came to understand that the whole idea of “chemical imbalances in the brain” was a fraud. No one had ever established a normal chemical level of balance. In other words, there was no scientific standard that, by comparison, could show what an “imbalance” was. It was a myth, and it was widely accepted, even by the public.

I began talking to parents. The full force of what was happening, on the ground, was driven home to me. Lives were being derailed and destroyed at an early age. Children were being warped by these drugs. A diagnosis of one psychiatric condition, followed by a drug prescription, often resulted in another diagnosis, and more drugs. The effects were devastating.

The time of childhood, of innocence, was being destroyed. It was all in the service of carving up behavior into categories of mental disorders and then selling drugs behind those diagnoses.

Children’s brains were being twisted.

There was a growing trend to diagnose children at six, at four, or even earlier, with mental conditions—and give them drugs. Papers and books were being written to justify this. The publications were called “breakthroughs.” A whole industry of “bipolar children” was created out of thin air, and the scientific fraud was accepted as holy writ.

This was not just fraud. It was evil. It was remorseless evil, perpetrated by elite academics and researchers. These were people who should have been put in prison for the rest of their lives. But nothing was happening to them. They were praised instead, and celebrated.

Where was the national conscience? Where were the people in the Department of Justice, who should have been serving warrants and making arrests and building court cases?

What was I saw was obvious, and it had been in front of my face for more than a decade. The federal government was supporting and certifying psychiatry/psychology as the single science of mental health. This wasn’t just a wink and a nod; it was rock solid.

Where in the Constitution was there any basis for that? Nowhere. The very idea, when you isolated it and held it in your hand and looked at it, was preposterous. The federal government has no conceivable right to enable psychiatry in any way.

Yet, it was happening. It was happening to such a degree that nothing was being done to punish the whole profession for destroying countless lives with toxic drugs. Indeed, this was government-approved behavior.

It still boggles my mind to think about that. Yes, one can offer many excuses and rationalizations, but at the end of it all, that’s what we’re left with: the government is certifying the destruction of millions of lives.

Read Toxic Psychiatry, and Dr. Breggin’s later book, Medication Madness. Read Robert Whitaker’s Mad in America and Anatomy of an Epidemic. That will get you started. You’ll find lucid evidence of the many destructive effects the drugs produce, all the way from mania to motor brain damage.

I thought I had reached the end of the road. What more was there to discover? What more did anyone need to know? No matter which way you sliced it, psychiatric destruction was a government-certified program.

But then, several years ago, I realized I didn’t know how many mental disorders existed. I knew, of course, there was a bible of the psychiatric profession. It is called the DSM, the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders. So far, there have been four editions. A fifth is due out in the spring of 2013.

The editions of the DSM are put together by committees of psychiatrists. The DSM, published by the American Psychiatric Association, lists and defines every officially-certified mental disorder. It is used by psychiatrists to bill insurance companies.

So I quickly found out there are 297 mental disorders. This is absurd on the face of it. Reading the descriptions of these disorders, one sees they are menus of behaviors.

I assumed some of these disorders were based on nothing but speculation. They were inventions. Concoctions.

But after a few conversations with psychiatric sources, I saw I had been underestimating the extent of the fraud.

In fact, all 297 mental disorders are arrangements and clusters of behaviors. The DSM committees hold meetings and argue and hash out the composition of the clusters and the accompanying mental-disorder labels.

Then I found an article: Wired Magazine, December 27, 2010, “Inside the Battle to Define Mental Illness,” by Gary Greenberg. It was an interview with a psychiatrist, Dr. Allen Frances.

Frances wasn’t just any psychiatrist. He was a star of stars. He had been in charge of assembling the fourth edition of the bible, the DSM.

In an April 19, 1994, New York Times piece, “Scientist At Work,” Daniel Goleman called Frances, “Perhaps the most powerful psychiatrist in America at the moment…”

Long after the DSM-IV had been put into print, Dr. Frances, talking to Wired’s Greenberg, said the following:

*“There is no definition of a mental disorder. It’s bull$#@!. I mean, you just can’t define it.”*

*This was on the order of the Pope asserting there was no real reason to believe in God.*

After a pause, Dr. Frances remarked, “These concepts [of distinct mental disorders] are virtually impossible to define precisely with bright lines at the borders.”

Frances might have been referring to the fact that his DSM-IV had expanded earlier definitions of ADHD and Bipolar, to permit many more diagnoses, leading to a vast acceleration of drug-dosing with highly powerful and toxic compounds, like Valproate and Lithium.

Finally, at the end of the Wired interview, Frances flew off into a bizarre fantasy:

“Diagnosis [as spelled out in the DSM-IV] is part of the magic…you know those medieval maps? In the places where they didn’t know what was going on, they wrote ‘Dragons live here’…we have a dragon’s world here [with the DSM]. But you wouldn’t want to be without the map.”

Frances was basically admitting that the nice neat definitions of mental disorders were a delusion. But to justify it, he called the whole enterprise an exercise in partial map-making.

The Wired interview was explosive, to say the least. The most influential psychiatrist in America was confessing that you couldn’t clearly define mental disorders.

But no, that wasn’t all. There were a few more steps to the bottom of the rabbit hole. They were taken by Dr. Russell Barkley, professor of psychiatry and neurology at the University of Massachusetts Medical Center.

In an episode of the PBS Frontline series, titled “Does ADHD Exist,” the Frontline interviewer stated: “Skeptics say that there’s no biological marker – that it [ADHD] is the one condition out there where there is no blood test, and that no one knows what causes it.”

Dr. Barkley replied: “That’s tremendously naive, and it shows a great deal of illiteracy about science and about the mental health professions. _A disorder doesn’t have to have a blood test to be valid. If that were the case, all mental disorders would be invalid…There is no lab test for any mental disorder right now in our science._ That doesn’t make them invalid.”

First of all, Dr. Barkley’s comments are not unique. I have heard his points echoed by many psychiatrists. It’s time to take this assertion apart, because it is truly staggering.

The “illiteracy about science” belongs to Dr. Barkley. The scientific method requires that when a researcher draws a conclusion, he provides the evidence for it. The burden of proof is on him.

If a committee of psychiatrists says disorder X exists, it must demonstrate that.

Barkely confirms that no mental disorder has a lab test to back up a diagnosis. It doesn’t matter what disorder you pick. Schizophrenia, ADHD, Bipolar, clinical depression. None of them can be tested for.

No blood test, no urine test, no saliva test, no brain scan, no genetic assay.

That is a titanic fact.

And being a fact, it destroys the whole DSM and everything it stands for. It destroys the validity of every one of the 297 official mental disorders.

Science requires that the claim for the existence of a mental disorder must be backed up by hard evidence. Since there is no evidence, and since the burden of proof is on the psychiatric profession, the inevitable inference is clear:

Retract every one of the 297 mental disorders. Erase their names. It’s over. There is no proof any of these disorders exist. They only have the status of fictions. Psychiatry doesn’t have some special dispensation to do “a different brand of science.”

When this was finally made clear to me, I knew I had reached the bottom of the rabbit hole. There were other paths to follow, concerning the issue of conscious intent to do harm to millions of people, but as far the science was concerned, that was It.

Of course, those who are confused by this bottom-line revelation will say that many people are suffering from mental illness. They will say it is obvious.

No, what is obvious is that many people have problems. Many people suffer. Many people are desperate. Many people experience emotional and physical pain. The actual causes for all this can’t be neatly categorized and labeled. To make a meaningful diagnosis or assessment involves much deeper investigation—and also an appreciation of what is front of one’s own eyes.

When it comes to human suffering and emotional distress, we could be talking about causes ranging from severe malnutrition to brain lesions; from environmental poisoning to a history of toxic medical drug and vaccine-use; from extreme poverty and hopelessness to false arrest; from oxygen deprivation at birth to physical abuse and imminent danger in the immediate household, or in the community; from massive food sensitivities and other allergies to blood-sugar problems; from guilt at having committed crimes to being on the receiving end of political oppression. The list goes on.

This is a partial collection of real causes—instead of the false, non-existent mental disorders, which are excuses to drug people.

The whole profession of psychiatry is an outright fraud and an ongoing crime of the highest order.

At the same time, as long as psychiatrists sit in offices and the drugs are available, and no one is prosecuted and sent to jail for dispensing these “medicines,” adults have the freedom to choose to take the drugs or not. And if some of them say they have benefited, that’s also their decision.

But without knowledge and authentic informed consent beforehand, the landscape is rife with danger.

When it comes uninformed or uncaring parents dealing away their children’s lives to psychiatrists, that is an ever-expanding tragic nightmare.

Each day that the profession of psychiatry continues to practice its sophisticated brand of poisonous fakery, and each day that the federal government of the United States continues to back it up and support it and fund it and give it primacy and monopoly, there is an ongoing RICO crime in progress. A crime of gangsters and thugs organized as a mob.

It is as if the Mafia declared its shootings and beatings to be scientifically based. It is exactly like that.

Here are several quotes, out of hundreds I could offer, on the subject of the adverse and chilling effects of psychiatry:

Dr. Peter Breggin, the eminent psychiatrist and author (_Toxic Psychiatry_, _Talking Back to Prozac_, _Talking Back to Ritalin_): “With Luvox [an antidepressant] there is some evidence of a four-percent rate for mania in adolescents. Mania, for certain individuals, could be a component in grandiose plans to destroy large numbers of other people. Mania can go over the hill to psychosis.”

Dr. Joseph Tarantolo is a psychiatrist in private practice in Washington DC. He is the past-president of the Washington chapter of the American Society of Psychoanalytic Physicians. Tarantolo states that “all the SSRIs [including Prozac and Luvox] relieve the patient of feeling. He becomes less empathic, as in ‘I don’t care as much,’ which means ‘It’s easier for me to harm you.’ If a doctor treats someone who needs a great deal of strength just to think straight, and gives him one of these drugs, that could push him over the edge into violent behavior.”

In his landmark book, _Toxic Psychiatry_, Dr. Breggin mentions that the _Donahue_ show (Feb. 28, 1991) “put together a group of individuals who had become compulsively self-destructive and murderous after taking Prozac and the clamorous telephone and audience response confirmed the problem.”

Breggin also cites a troubling study from the _February 1990 American Journal of Psychiatry_(Teicher et al, v.147:207-210) which reports on “six depressed patients, previously free of recent suicidal ideation, who developed ‘intense, violent suicidal preoccupations after 2-7 weeks of fluoxetine [Prozac] treatment.’ The suicidal preoccupations lasted from three days to three months after termination of the treatment. The report estimates that 3.5 percent of Prozac users were at risk. While denying the validity of the study, Dista Products, a division of Eli Lilly, put out a brochure for doctors dated August 31, 1990, stating that it was adding ‘suicidal ideation’ to the adverse events section of its Prozac product information.”

A shocking review-study published in _The Journal of Nervous and Mental Diseases_ (1996, v.184, no.2), written by Rhoda L. Fisher and Seymour Fisher, called “Antidepressants for Children,” concludes: “Despite unanimous literature of double-blind studies indicating that antidepressants are no more effective than placebos in treating depression in children and adolescents, such medications continue to be in wide use.”

“Emergence of self-destructive phenomena in children and adolescents during fluoxetine treatment,” published in the _Journal of the American Academy of Child and Adolescent Psychiatry_(1991, vol.30), written by RA King, RA Riddle, et al, reports self-destructive phenomena in 14% (6/42) of children and adolescents (10-17 years old) who had treatment with fluoxetine (Prozac) for obsessive-compulsive disorder.

The well-known Goodman and Gilman’s _The Pharmacological Basis of Therapeutics_ states that Ritalin is “structurally related to amphetamines … Its pharmacological properties are essentially the same as those of the amphetamines.”

In _Toxic Psychiatry_, Dr. Breggin discusses the subject of drug combinations: “Combining antidepressants [e.g., Prozac, Luvox] and psychostimulants [e.g., Ritalin] increases the risk of cardiovascular catastrophe, seizures, sedation, euphoria, and psychosis. Withdrawal from the combination can cause a severe reaction that includes confusion, emotional instability, agitation, and aggression.”

In 1986, _The International Journal of the Addictions_ published a most important literature review by Richard Scarnati. It was called “An Outline of Hazardous Side Effects of Ritalin (Methylphenidate”) [v.21(7), pp. 837-841].

Scarnati listed over a hundred adverse affects of Ritalin and indexed published journal articles for each of these symptoms.

For every one of the following (selected and quoted verbatim) Ritalin effects then, there is at least one confirming source in the medical literature:

• Paranoid delusions

• Paranoid psychosis

• Hypomanic and manic symptoms, amphetamine-like psychosis

• Activation of psychotic symptoms

• Toxic psychosis

• Visual hallucinations

• Auditory hallucinations

• Can surpass LSD in producing bizarre experiences

• Effects pathological thought processes

• Extreme withdrawal

• Terrified affect

• Started screaming

• Aggressiveness

• Insomnia

• Since Ritalin is considered an amphetamine-type drug, expect amphatamine-like effects

• psychic dependence

• High-abuse potential DEA Schedule II Drug

• Decreased REM sleep

• When used with antidepressants one may see dangerous reactions including hypertension, seizures and hypothermia

• Convulsions

• Brain damage may be seen with amphetamine abuse.

In commenting on Dr. Lawrence Diller’s book, _Running on Ritalin_, Dr. William Carey, Director of Behavioral Pediatrics, Children’s Hospital of Philadelphia, has written, “Dr. Diller has correctly described … the disturbing trend of blaming children’s social, behavioral, and academic performance problems entirely on an unproven brain deficit [ADHD]…”

_The 1994 Textbook of Psychiatry_, published by the American Psychiatric Press, contains this review (Popper and Steingard): “Stimulants [such as Ritalin] do not produce lasting improvements in aggressivity, conduct disorder, criminality, education achievement, job functioning, marital relationships, or long-term adjustment.”

In his book, _Talking Back to Ritalin_, Peter Breggin expands on the drug’s effects: “Stimulants such as Ritalin and amphetamine … have grossly harmful impacts on the brain-reducing overall blood flow, disturbing glucose metabolism, and possibly causing permanent shrinkage or atrophy of the brain.”

Dr. David Healy, professor of psychiatry and former Secretary of British Association for Psychopharmacology, author of Let Then Eat Prozac and Mania: “I approached ACLU about the fact that there are people in prison who are likely there because their drugs caused them to become violent but didn’t even get an acknowledgment from ACLU that I had written.

“In the same way the Boston Women’s Collaborative don’t want to hear that antidepressants could cause birth defects or mental handicap in children. They only want pregnant women to have access to antidepressants and are part of a movement that has pushed the use of antidepressants in pregnancy up to record levels.”

Dr. David Healy: “In the case of prescription [antidepressant] drugs, what defence does a doctor have to fall back on? The risk of violence on these drugs has been known for 50 years.It’s known that even giving these drugs tohealthy volunteers can cause them to become violent.The data has been out there in warnings in many countries for 10 years.It may be disputed but there is no doctor who can say that they simply couldn’t have been aware of this issue. If there are, they are simply not professional.”

Dr. David Healy: “About 4000 families in the US have children born with major birth defects each year because of antidepressants taken in pregnancy. Up to 20,000 women per year have a miscarriage because of these drugs and a large number have voluntary terminations linked to antidepressants.”

Robert Whitaker, author of Mad in America and Anatomy of an Epidemic: “…the prescribing of psychiatric medications to children and adolescents took off during this period (1987 to 2007), and as this medical practice took hold, the number of youth in America receiving a government disability check because of a mental illness leapt from 16,200 in 1987 to 561,569 in 2007…”

Robert Whitaker: “[See] Coryell, W. _American Journal of Psychiatry 152 (1995):1124-9._NIMH-funded investigators tracked the outcomes of medicated and unmedicated depressed people over a period of six years; those who were ‘treated’ for the illness were three times more likely than the untreated group to suffer a ‘cessation’ of their ‘principal social role’ and nearly seven times more likely to become ‘incapacitated.’ The NIMH researchers wrote: ‘The untreated individuals described here had milder and shorter-lived illness (than those who were treated), and, despite the absence of treatment, did not show significant changes in socieoeconomic status in the long term.’”

Dr. Thomas Szasz, psychiatrist and author of The Myth of Mental Illness: “Psychiatrists look for twisted molecules and defective genes as the causes of schizophrenia, because schizophrenia is the name of a disease. If Christianity or Communism were called diseases, would they then look for the chemical and genetic ’causes’ of these ‘conditions’?”

Jon Rappoport

The author of an explosive collection, THE MATRIX REVEALED, Jon was a candidate for a US Congressional seat in the 29th District of California. Nominated for a Pulitzer Prize, he has worked as an investigative reporter for 30 years, writing articles on politics, medicine, and health for CBS Healthwatch, LA Weekly, Spin Magazine, Stern, and other newspapers and magazines in the US and Europe. Jon has delivered lectures and seminars on global politics, health, logic, and creative power to audiences around the world. You can sign up for his free emails at www.nomorefakenews.com

This article was posted: Monday, February 25, 2013 at 6:23 am

_Tags: health, natural health, pharmaceutical_

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Dramatic Benefits of Minimally Invasive Dentistry**by Joseph Mercola*_Recently by Joseph Mercola: U.N. Launches Drone Investigation Into Legality of U.S. Program_

*Cheep, effective, painless!
Story at-a-glance*
Unnecessary drilling and filling your teeth with toxic materials can have far-reaching, long-term health ramifications. Newer alternative types of dentistry, such as minimally invasive dentistry and biomimetic dentistry offer dramatically safer and more effective solutionsBiomimetic dentistry offers excellent alternatives to large fillings and crowns, such as inlays, onlays and crowns made by CEREC material. These are permanent restorations that do not need to be replaced with time like regular resin fillings and metal or porcelain crownsOzone can be used in combination with air abrasion. Ozone kills bacteria and safely changes the chemistry of the tooth and allows it to remineralizeEveryday dental hygiene tips include brushing without toothpaste, or using baking soda or a toothpaste containing calcium sodium phosphosilicate (an effective mineralizer, far superior to fluoride); and applying ozonated oil to your gums and between your teeth (a very effective plaque remover)
Read more: http://lewrockwell.com/mercola/mercola265.html

Inform your dentist!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

This could be a great addition to B17 cancer cure!
*Ketogenic Diet May Be Key to Cancer Recovery*
 *
by                 Joseph Mercola*
 _Recently                by Joseph Mercola:                 Study Shows Daylight Savings Time Change Increases Your Risk for                Heart Attack_   * Story                      at-a-glance* 
 Many                        cancer patients have reportedly overcome the disease by                        adopting a ketogenic diet, which calls for eliminating carbohydrates,                        replacing them with healthy fats and protein  Animal                        studies have shown that mice fed a carb-free diet survived                        highly aggressive metastatic cancer even better than those                        treated with chemotherapy  Your                        normal cells have the metabolic flexibility to adapt from                        using glucose to using ketone bodies. Cancer cells lack                        this metabolic flexibility, so when you eliminate carbs,                        which turn into sugar, you effectively starve the cancer                         Eating                        fat is NOT bad for your heart. Particularly beneficial fats                        include coconut oil, butter, organic pastured eggs, avocado                        and raw nuts. Most people need as much as 50-70 percent                        healthful fat in their diet to optimize health  
 *Starving Cancer: Ketogenic Diet a Key to Recovery*






Visit                    the Mercola Video Library
 
To some,                  a ketogenic diet amounts to nothing less than a drug-free cancer                  treatment. The diet calls for eliminating carbohydrates, replacing                  them with healthy fats and protein. 
 
The premise                  is that since cancer cells need glucose to thrive, and carbohydrates                  turn into glucose in your body, then cutting out carbs literally                  starves the cancer cells. Additionally, low protein intake tends                  to minimize the mTOR pathway, which accelerates cell proliferation.                  
 
This type                  of diet, in which you replace carbs with moderate amounts of high                  quality protein and high amounts of beneficial fat, is what I                  recommend for everyone, whether you have cancer or not. It’s                  simply a diet that will help optimize your weight and health overall,                  as eating this way will help you convert from carb burning mode                  to fat burning. 

Read more: http://lewrockwell.com/mercola/mercola270.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

So Why Are We Still Drinking Fluoride, Again?


*Anthony Gucciardi*

Infowars.com

March 13, 2013 

 We know that over 20 studies, many of which come from prestigious organizations like Harvard and are published in federal government journals,  have told us how sodium fluoride is crushing our IQ. We know that a  major head at the National Cancer Institute revealed decades ago that  fluoride was causing ‘cancer waves’ in the United States.

 So, remind me again, why are we still drinking fluoride in our ‘clean’ tap water around the entire world?

 As it turns out, it’s because Harvard and federal government  journalists must all be wackjob conspiracy theorists! The peer-reviewed  research warning that fluoride can cause permanent damage to unborn  babies by affecting their neurological development is all a big  conspiracy theory to the mainstream media. The sodium fluoride that is  literally assaulting the brain in mega-high doses of 5,000 PPM  in ‘prescription fluoride’ toothpaste being dished out by dentists who  say their childhood patients are ‘deficient’ in the IQ-destroyer is  perfectly safe in their eyes.

 When analyzing the Harvard research, published in the journal _Environmental Health Perspectives_,  a component of the  United States National Institute of Environmental  Health Sciences, we find quite a few concerning details. The study makes  it explicitly clear how damaging sodium fluoride can be, with writers explaining:




 “The children in high fluoride areas had *significantly lower IQ* than those who lived in low fluoride areas.”

 The EPA had similar statements, demonstrating how fluoride displays ”evidence of developmental neurotoxicity” and can damage unborn babies. We read:
”Fluoride readily crosses the placenta. Fluoride exposure  to the developing brain, which is much more susceptible to injury  caused by toxicants than is the mature brain, may possibly *lead to damage of a permanent nature*._”_

Let’s go even further back to the research of Dr. Dean Burke, head scientist at the National Cancer Institute  and author of over 250 scientific articles. Back in 1977, the decorated  scientist spoke out against fluoride and brought it to the attention of  the National Cancer Institute. At that time, Burke found that sodium  fluoride was fueling the development of cancer cells and tumor growth —  at the average level of 1 PPM. He estimated that around 10,000 had died  from the fluoride-induced cancer from that level.

 As I detail in the video below, now we see levels as high as 5,000  PPM in toothpaste, 500,000% higher than the water fluoridation levels  Burke was examining:

  I guess no one told the media that even the United States government called for lower fluoride levels after a mountain of research accumulated regarding these links. They must be conspiracy theorists too.

 The fact is that the fluoride debate hits a brick wall thanks to the  rhetoric the mainstream media and laughable ‘skeptics’ use by throwing  around terms like ‘conspiracy theory’ to discredit any real debate. In  fact, it’s actually working against them. Right now we have so many  conscious citizens realizing that they don’t want to consume the tainted  tap that it’s really considered outlandish in many areas to drink from  the tap without at least a fluoride-removing filter of some kind. A lot  has changed as more information comes out.

 We’ve seen a push for fluoride bans around the world, from Australia’s Queensland to regions within Florida. And the movement has been heating up.

 But still, how could we possibly allow this fluoridation to go on for  as long as it has? Even if there was only some research indicating an  issue, isn’t it enough to begin withdrawing it from the water — or at  least enough to conduct more independent research? I think any  reasonable person would agree the answer is yes.

 It’s time to accelerate this issue from a tired debate of  ‘conspiracy’ theory name-calling to a topical issue we can generate a  victory for. We’ve done it for GMOs; we’ve done it for high-fructose  corn syrup; we’ve done it for BPA. It’s time to blast this information  into the stratosphere and demand action.



 This post originally appeared at Natural Society

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*                How Intermittent Fasting Stacks Up Among Obesity-Related Myths,                Assumptions, and Evidence-Backed Facts* *by                 Joseph Mercola* _Recently                by Joseph Mercola: Ketogenic                Diet May Be Key to Cancer Recovery_   
Story at-a-glance                 

 It's long                  been known that restricting calories in certain animals can increase                  their lifespan by as much as 50 percent, but more recent research                  suggests that sudden and intermittent calorie restriction appears                  to provide the same health benefits as constant calorie restriction,                  which may be helpful for those who cannot successfully reduce                  their everyday calorie intake  Mice that                  fasted for 16 hours a day stayed lean and healthy even when fed                  a high-calorie diet; their mouse counterparts that had access                  to food day and night became obese and showed blood sugar and                  liver problems despite eating the same number of calories  Three major                  mechanisms by which fasting benefits your body, as it extends                  lifespan and protects against disease, include increased insulin                  sensitivity and mitochondrial energy efficiency; reduced oxidative                  stress; and increased capacity to resist stress, disease and aging                   In a recent                  paper, a team of researchers identified seven obesity-related                  myths, six assumptions, and nine evidence-supported facts “relevant                  for the formulation of sound public health, policy, or clinical                  recommendations.” However, many of the items listed as myths and                  presumptions are simply common-sense guidelines that can help                  you maintain a healthier lifestyle, which will inevitably form                  the foundation of good health, while many of the “evidence-supported                  facts” listed actually make for poor public health policy  

Is it a good                idea to “starve” yourself just a little bit each day?                The evidence suggests that yes, avoiding eating around the clock                could have a very beneficial impact on your health and longevity.

What we’re                talking about here is generally referred to as intermittent                fasting, which involves timing your meals to allow for regular                periods of fasting. 

 It takes about                six to eight hours for your body to metabolize your glycogen stores                and after that you start to shift to burning fat. However, if you                are replenishing your glycogen by eating every eight hours (or sooner),                you make it far more difficult for your body to use your fat stores                as fuel.

 It's long                been known that restricting calories in certain animals can increase                their lifespan by as much as 50 percent, but more recent research                suggests that sudden and intermittent calorie restriction appears                to provide the same health benefits as constant calorie restriction,                which may be helpful for those who cannot successfully reduce their                everyday calorie intake (or aren't willing to).

 Unfortunately,                hunger is a basic human drive that can’t be easily suppressed,                so anyone attempting to implement serious calorie restriction is                virtually guaranteed to fail. Fortunately you don’t have to                deprive yourself as virtually all of the benefits from calorie restriction                can be achieved through properly applied intermittent fasting.

Read more: http://lewrockwell.com/mercola/mercola268.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Crime of* *Forced Medicine:* 
The Wicked Philosophy Behind Fluoridation
*
by                James Corbett                interviews Anthony Gucciardi

Global                Research*
   



 
Scientific                studies have linked fluoridation of the water supply to lowered                IQs, increased risk of cancer, and bone disease, amongst other conditions.                So why do we still fluoridate? As researchers like Anthony Gucciardi                warn, fluoridation may in fact only be the thin edge of the wedge                when it comes to forced medication of the population. This is the                GRTV Backgrounder on Global Research TV.

As                the scientific evidence of the dangers of water fluoridation continues                to mount, there is no longer any room for doubt: those who deny                that adding hydrofluorosilicic acid to the water supply is in fact                causing untold medical harm are simply ignorant of the scientific                data on the subject. From peer-reviewed studies in prestigious journals                to the experimental evidence compiled by some of the best-regarded                scientists in the field, there can no longer be any doubt that water                fluoridation is lowering                IQ and stunting                the development of childrens brains, interfering                with thyroid function, contributing to rising incidents of skeletal                fluorosis, and exacerbating conditions like oesteoperosis                and cardiovascular                disease. [See this                and this                and this and this                and this.]

On                a positive note, community                after community                around the globe is bringing this issue to a head by forcing referenda                or plebiscites on the practice of water fluoridation. And, little                by little, concerned citizen activists are working to get the fluoride                removed from the water supply in an increasing number of towns                and cities.

While                it is heartening to see more and more activists taking up the fight                to get this toxic chemical removed from their local water supply,                this work is of necessity piecemeal and subject to setbacks. Even                as some communities work to remove the fluoride, others, like Portland,                Oregon  the largest urban centre in the US currently without a                fluoridation program  are preparing                to vote on whether to add it to their supply.

It                may be tempting to say that this democratic process is fair but                frustrating. After all, we often hear, the will of the people must                be respected. This viewpoint, however, is not only wrong, it is                dangerously wrong. The real issue behind the practice of water fluoridation                is not merely that the hydrofluorosilicic                acid that is misleadingly called sodium fluoride is a toxic                brew of industrial waste products that is causing untold medical                harm. It is that this creates the precedent for the forced drugging                of our society.

As                long as the fluoride myth is not confronted head on for what it                actually is, the Center for Disease Control and like-minded institutions                will continue to promote it as one of the 10                Greatest Public Health Achievements of the 20th Century, as                they do. This, in effect, serves to paper over the fact that what                is being advocated is the forced medication of an entire population,                without regard to the unwitting patients age, size, sex, race,                background or medical history, and without giving that patient a                method for opting out of the program. Every day millions of people                in different parts of the globe drink, shower in, bathe in, and                otherwise absorb and ingest this un-prescribed medicine, almost                without exception without the informed consent of those individuals.

Earlier                this week I talked to author and researcher Anthony                Gucciardi of NaturalSociety.com                about this aspect of the fluoridation program, and why it is so                significant.

Indeed,                exactly as Gucciardi notes, the idea of using the fluoridation program                as an explicit justification for adding further medications to the                drinking water is already being introduced to the public. [See this                and this                and this.]

It                does not take a professional bioethicist to understand how such                an idea, even if implemented by the best-intentioned doctors for                the best-intentioned reasons adhering to the best practices conceivable                via modern medicine could still be a fundamental violation of human                rights and, in fact, a crime against humanity no less egregioius                than the human                experimentation in the Nazi death camps that the civilized world                has long since shunned.

Fluoridation,                in short, is a medically and scientifically bankrupt practice that                has long since been discredited as a means of preventing tooth decay.                Its political utility for those who wish to use this precedent of                the forced drugging of an entire population, however, means it is                not a practice that will be abandoned easily by the CDC, EPA, FDA                and the entire pharmaceutical-industrial complex that is increasingly                eager to start adding other drugs to the water supply.

It                is incumbent on activists everywhere, then, to lend their efforts                to eradicating the water fluoridation program in their own area                and assisting others in ridding it from theirs. Only then can this                practice be exposed for the crime against humanity that it is, and                all such ideas of drugging the water supply can be properly consigned                to the dustbin of history.

_This article                originally appeared on GlobalResearch.ca._

_March                23, 2013_ Copyright                 2013 Global Research

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Meet the Man Called ‘Crazy’ By Doctors Who Cured His Own Colon Cancer




http://naturalsociety.com/man-called...-colon-cancer/


Read more here: Cancer CURE FOUND!!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Pomegranate extract has been shown to reduced      artery plaque (arthrosclerosis) by 29%.* [It      reduces heart disease, is an anti-inflammatory, an antioxidant, an      anti-infective, and it lowers blood pressure. It's amazing what comes from      nature.] _Activist Post_ 2013 May 7 (Cached)


http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

School experiment discovers garden cress won't germinate near a router

Garden cress is a fast growing and edible  herb that will sprout in just a small amount of slightly alkaline water.  But there is one exception to that rule, and is has scientists  scratching their heads.

 A group of 5 girls have carried out a science experiment  at Hjallerup School in North Jutland, Denmark that saw garden cress  seeds placed in 12 tubs and split into two batches. Both batches were  placed in different rooms that remained the same temperature, and were  given the same amount of water and sunlight over the course of 12 days.


 Youd expect both batches of 6 tubs to grow equally well, but one set  didnt even germinate. The reason? They were placed next to two routers.  Although its unclear exactly why this happened, it is thought that the  radiation produced by the routers is what stopped the seeds  germinating.


 The girls experiment was geared towards testing the potential impact  of phone radiation on surrounding objects. They didnt have phones to  use though, so decided the routers were a good alternative. The  experiment has certainly caught the interest of the international  science community and is set to be repeated in a more controlled  environment. One of the first controlled experiments will be carried out  by Professor Olle Johansson from the Karolinska Institute in Stockholm.  Hopefully it will shed more light on why this is happening.

Read more: http://www.geek.com/science/school-e...outer-1555577/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Italian court rules that the MMR vaccine caused Autism.*      [U.S. media blacks out the story.] _Collective-evolution_ Posted      2013 May 11 (Cached)*
*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Water fluoridation DEFEATED in Portland

Voters in Portland, Oregon solidly defeated a city-wide water fluoridation measure yesterday, with 60% of the voters saying “NO!” to the practice of adding toxic fluoride chemicals to the water.

The result is a huge victory for www.CleanWaterPortland.org and all the men, women and children of Portland who can now rest easier, knowing their tap water is not intentionally poisoned with cancer-causing chemicals derived from industrial waste and mislabeled “fluoride.”


Read more: http://www.infowars.com/water-fluori...-water-supply/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Your Honey Isn’t Honey

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Your Honey Isn’t Honey


Hi FOL,

Great article. 

I just bought some local (within 30 minutes) raw honey.  It's pricey and worth every cent.
Talk about comfort food.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Yummy!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Study shows that vitamin B6, B12, and folic acid      prevent brain shrinkage in many victims of Alzheimers.*  [These treatments cost pennies a day. Drug companies      have failed to create effective treatments despite spending billions on      research.] _SF Gate_ 2013 May 20 (Cached)


http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Russians Prove Small Scale Organic Farming CAN Feed the World 

*Christina Sarich*
Infowars.com
May 30, 2013

 If you’ve already been through an economic collapse, you might know a  thing or two about how to feed your family with little money. More  importantly, you might know how to do it without pesticides, herbicides,  fungicides, and GMO seed. On a total of about 20 million acres managed  by over 35 million Russian families, Russians are carrying on an  old-world technique, which we Americans might learn from. They are growing their own organic crops – and it’s working.

 According to some statistics,  they grow 92% of the entire countries’ potatoes, 77% of its vegetables,  87% of its fruit, and feed 71% of the entire population from privately  owned, organic farms or house gardens all across the country. These  aren’t huge Agro-farms run by pharmaceutical companies; these are small  family farms and less-than-an-acre gardens.

 A recent report from Agro-ecology and the Right to Food  says that organic and sustainable small-scale farming could double food  production in the parts of the world where hunger is the biggest issue.  Within five to 10 years we could see a big jump in crop cultivation. It  could also take the teeth out of GMO business in the US.

 According to World Watch,  we can also farm fish responsibly and feed the planet. Sustainable fish  farms along with organic gardening are becoming the new agro-business.

     “Farmed seafood has certain advantages over wild fish in meeting  modern demand. For a global marketplace that demands increasingly  predictable products—uniform-sized fillets available year-round, free of  the vagaries of weather or open-ocean fishing—fish farming delivers  this predictability. Farms are also becoming more productive, raising  fish at a lower cost and expanding the potential market.” (Brian  Halwell, Farming Fish for the Future).

 As long as this is done in sustainable ways without GMO salmon, we really can feed over 7 billion people.

 Unfortunately, not all of us want to utilize organic farming.  Purchasing 500,000 shares of Monsanto stock in 2012, Bill Gates is just  one key figure who argues that GMOs are an absolute necessity  in order to fight global starvation. Of course along with ‘saving the  world from starvation’, GMO crops also bring along a large number of unwanted health and environmental effects.  This isn’t even considering the fact that long term, we truly don’t  know what kind of impact this will have on the earth on a major scale.  Though we do know once everything is GMO, it will be virtually  impossible to go back to a natural world.


Check out NaturalSociety’s YouTube Channel  for some recent videos on the March Against Monsanto event occurring in  Philadelphia, PA. The videos offer some educational information along  with a look at how people everywhere reject Monsanto and genetically  modified organisms. Say goodbye to GMOs. We don’t need them.

 “We won’t solve hunger and stop climate change with industrial farming on large plantations,” says Olivier De Schutter.

_

This post originally appeared at Natural Society._

 ——

Editor’s Note: Be sure to check out the Infowars Seed Center to get started on your own organic garden.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*                Numerous Studies Show How Apples  Outperformed Chemo Drugs and Prevent Cancer, Defeat Cancerous Tumors!*
 *by                Elizabeth Renter

Natural Society* _Recently                by Elizabeth Renter: 6                Natural Sleep Apnea Treatments_   

A fruit with                over 7,500 varieties, apples actually originated in Asia, but you                wouldn’t know it today as they are some of the most widely                cultivated fruits in the world. But whether you like the tart                Granny Smiths, the sweet Red Delicious, or the juicy Gala – these                apples are providing you with numerous benefits you didn’t                even know about, including cancer prevention.

Several studies                in the past several years have linked these crunchy fruits to a                lower risk of cancer and even cancer cell death.

According to                researchers with Finland’s National Public Health Institute,                people who consume the most apples are the least likely to develop                cancer. They followed nearly 10,000 cancer-free subjects for several                decades and found                that those who eat the greatest number of flavonoid-rich foods                (including apples) had a 20% reduced risk of developing cancer.                Lung cancer risk was a whopping 46% lower than in those who are                little to no flavonoid rich foods.

Flavonoids                aren’t the only beneficial compounds in these fruits, however.                Oligosaccharides are a form of complex carbohydrates found within                the fruit that are said to encourage cancer cell death. Chinese                scientists found that oligosaccharides actually triggered apoptosis,                or cell death. It’s how the body kills diseased cells naturally                and apples assist in this process. In addition, the scientists found                oligosaccharides may stop the forming of new cancer cells, suggesting                apples and their derivatives could play a role in both cancer treatment                and prevention. In the end, these compounds were                found to kill up to 46% of human colon cancer cells and even                outperformed chemo drugs.

*Read                the rest of the article*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Dirty Side of Wheat*
 Article written by Mike D.

 _Editor’s Note:  Although wheat is a great choice for adding to your preparedness  supply, there is a downside to this food source. The GMO wheat that is  prevalent in many of the store bought products we purchase in this  country has been genetically altered to increase carbohydrates thus  leading to increased health issues such as high blood sugar levels._


 _To ensure your bread  choices are the healthiest, make sure you look at the ingredient  listings. If the first ingredient is whole grains, then that is a good  bread choice option. If you are not allergic to wheat, I would advocate  having some whole wheat in your diet as there is nutrition in this  grain, but there are alternatives available. Some healthy options are:_ _amaranth, barley, buckwheat, millet, quinoa, rice, rye, and sorghum.

_

 *Introduction*



 A month or so back, I went to a local spa to have a back massage; my  left shoulder was bothering me.  The therapist, Don, and I talked a bit  and he asked what medications I was on; I told him.  I told him that one  of my goals was to get off those medicines by diet but I was having a  difficult time with it.  He spoke of a book written by Dr. William  Davis, _Wheat Belly_.  Don explained that Dr. Davis, a  cardiologist, had found that eliminating wheat from one’s diet could  reverse many of today’s medical problems.  He has well over 2,000  patients as proof.

 So I bought a copy of the book and read it immediately.  I could not  believe what I was reading; I had the solution in my hand.  So I  implemented the wheat-free diet about a month ago and can state that  this works; I have dropped my blood sugar count by 19 points, some 17%  in one month.  I have taken myself off the Metformin that my doctor had  prescribed; my blood sugars are now well within the normal ranges.

 So how does this work?

 Type II diabetes is defined as metabolic disorder that is  characterized by high blood sugar.  Long term complications that can  arise from the disorder can be heart disease, eye sight loss, kidney  failure and poor circulation of limbs requiring amputation in extreme  cases.

 The occurrence of diabetes in the US remained relatively constant until the mid 1980's.

 Then things took a dramatic turn for the worse.

*History*

 Diabetes in the year 2013 is as common as Coca-Cola, which by the way  is sweetened with GMO high fructose corn syrup.  If you are not a  diabetic you probably know someone that is, or at least pre-diabetic.   Depending on whose definition you read, there are approximately 85  million people with pre-diabetes or Type II diabetics in the US.  That’s  more than the entire US population of 1900.

 So how did we get here?  In a word, diet.  The explosion of Type II  diabetes is paralleled by a huge increase in the number of overweight  and obese people.  It might be more appropriate to say that the  explosion of diabetes is a cause of overweight and obese people.

 A trip to your local doctor and a blood test will confirm high blood  sugars or you can by a test kit from most pharmacies.  Modern physicians  are mere pawns of the pharmaceutical industry and prescribe a pill for  most everything; these doctors have little or no knowledge about diets  and natural healing remedies.  Physicians prescribe Metformin in most  cases to reduce glucose production by the liver.

 So what happens when you run out of medications and cannot get anymore?

*Get Rid of The Wheat*

 A proper diet can and will reduce or eliminate your medication  dependency; yes that’s right.  You CAN get off those expensive pills by  eating the right foods and avoiding the wrong ones.  How?  By becoming  wheat free.  Yes, you heard me correctly.

 Did you know that we Americans consume approximately 133 pounds of  wheat per year?  That equals to about 200 loaves of bread per year.   Wheat is in everything processed including breads, bagels, starches,  flours, beer, cereals, energy bars, processed meats, and even lipstick.

 Wheat is the most consumed grain on earth.  But the wheat you eat  today is not the same grain that your grandmother baked with. [Editor's  note: Einkorn wheat is the closest wheat variety to heirloom]  Through  many years of human engineering, modern wheat has been bred to be a  super carbohydrate; full of exorphins that instruct your brain to make  you feel hungry.

 Consuming 2 slices of bread in a sandwich will give you a spike in  your blood sugar equal to 3 tablespoons of sugar, greater than a  Snickers bar. This spike in blood sugar follows rapidly by hunger that  is often satisfied by more carbohydrates.  So the cycle continues and  the person continues to eat more and gain more.

 So you eat two biscuits for breakfast, two sandwiches for lunch and 4  slices of pizza for dinner not to count those two granola bars at 2  P.M.  Now that’s a lot of carbohydrates in that wheat you have eaten.  Your blood sugar is all over the map.

 But going on a wheat free lifestyle breaks the chain.  Avoid the  wheat, avoid the weight, and avoid or reverse the Type II diabetes.

*I’m Hungry*

 No wheat, I am going to starve.  What can I eat?

Fresh vegetables, lots of them,Good pasture raised meats,Free range poultry,Seafood, wild caught if at all possible,Dairy products,Bread made with almond flour and flaxseed,Cheese, avoid Blue Cheese as its processed with mold from bread. 
  There are a number of wheat substitutes you can use in your cooking


Almond meal – is probably the most versatile.  Almond meal or flour  acts almost like wheat flour in any recipe for baking breads.Coconut flour – is used as a thickener or as breading for meatsGolden flaxseed – is also excellent for making breads 
*Basic Bread*

1 cup almond meal1 cup golden flax seed4 teaspoons baking powder4 tablespoons butter4 egg white 

Mix together the meal, baking powder and flaxseedsCut in the butterBeat the egg whites until soft and foamyFold egg whites into the flour mixtureSpoon the dough into appropriate sized balls and flatten to about 1 inchPlace on parchment paper and bake for 15 minutes at 350F. 

*News to Live By*

 Cinnamon has made recent Facebook headlines promoting a reduction in  glucose levels by some that take it.  Some research on the American  Diabetes Association website did produce evidence of a study completed  in 2003 that confirmed it.

 The study found that after 40 days, test results found that 6 grams  of cinnamon taken daily reduced the fasting glucose levels up to 29%,  triglycerides 30%, LDL cholesterol 27% and total cholesterol 26%

 The conclusion was that if 6 grams of cinnamon were taken daily in  diets of persons with Type II diabetes it would lower the associated  risks.

*Summary*

 Get rid of the wheat, eat some cinnamon, lose the weight and get off those medications so you will not need them anymore.



Modern Wheat is the Perfect Chronic Poison, Says Expert

Davis, Dr. William, Wheat Belly, First Edition, New York,

Kham  Dr. Alam, Safdar Dr. Mahpara,  Ali-Khan, Dr. Mohamad Khattak Dr. Khan,  Anderson Dr. Richard ,Cinnamon Improves Glucose and Lipids of People  With Type 2 Diabetes, American Diabetes Association,



* This information has been made available by Ready Nutrition

*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The                              Iodine Deficiency Epidemic*
                            It results in childhood neurological disorders and                              cancer, says David Brownstein MD.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The 9 Foods You Should Never Eat*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*McDonald’s closing all restaurants in Bolivia as nation rejects fast (GMO) food*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Bacteria that is VITAL for you


*As a new book says processed food is killing off 'friendly' bacteria  in our gut... Can eating home-made pickles fight off infections - and  obesity?*


*Nine out of every ten cells in our bodies belong to microbial species**These microbes maintain the health of the gut wall**They constitute one of the human body's most important organs of defence**Western diets don't contain enough foods that nourish this bacteria**Eating more probiotic foods (yoghurts, cheese, pickles) will improve health* 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...#ixzz2W8kB2XDo 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Starves Cancer Cells Into Oblivion - 
Why Isn't It Front-Page News?*




 
The premise is that since cancer cells need glucose to thrive, and carbohydrates turn into glucose in your body, then lowering the glucose level in your blood though carb and protein restriction, literally starves the cancer cells into oblivion.  Additionally, low protein intake tends to minimize the mTOR pathway that accelerates cell proliferation.

This type of diet, in which you restrict all but non-starchy vegetable carbs and replace them with low to moderate amounts of high quality protein and high amounts of beneficial fat, is what I recommend for everyone, whether you have cancer or not. Its a diet that will help optimize your weight and  all chronic degenerative disease. Eating this way will help you convert from carb burning mode to fat burning.

Also check out 
*Cancer CURE FOUND!!!*Combining this diet with the treatments multiplies the effectiveness even further!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*New study shows that pigs that were fed genetically      engineered soy and corn suffered from severe stomach damage.*  [Also, the pigs' reproductive organs were found to be      abnormal, increasing the possibility of infertility.] _Natural      News_ 2013 Jun 12 (Cached)

http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Get your children off ADHD Drugs!*


Read more: http://naturalsociety.com/adhd-drugs...#ixzz2YCXMDRsz 
Follow us: @naturalsociety on Twitter | NaturalSociety on Facebook

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Research on Antibiotics Reveals Silver Acts as a Booster

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Avoid Soy 

"As time goes by, people are steadily waking up to some of the proven  facts about soy, such as the knowledge that most soy is GMO. If that is  the case, one can deduce that to solve the problem one can simply buy  organic soy products. While it’s true that organic soy is healthier for  you than GMO soy, there are other facts about soy that pose serious  health risks. Here are four facts that debunk soy as a healthy food  choice."

http://www.infowars.com/soy-products...-in-lab-tests/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

10 Foods NOT to eat

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Heat-Induced Acrylamide May Be a Primary Hazard of Processed Food*


http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...crylamide.aspx
. . .

*How to Avoid Heat-Induced Toxins in Your Diet* 
Acrylamide levels vary greatly among processed foods, even among  different batches of the same food item. The chemical has so far only  been found in foods heated above 250 F/120 C, which includes most  processed foods. Basing your diet on whole foods, with the majority or a  significant portion eaten raw or lightly cooked is therefore one of the  best ways to avoid this cancer-causing cooking byproduct. Aside from  creating potentially toxic byproducts, high heat also depletes the food  of valuable micronutrients, which is another reason for eating raw or  slow cooked food as possible. 

  Another important aspect of raw foods is the energetic aspect.  Dr. Johanna Budwig from Germany has stated that live foods are electron  rich and act as high-powered electron donors and “solar resonance  fields” to attract, store, and conduct the sun's energy in your body.  The greater your body’s store of light energy, the more energy you’ll  have available for healing and the maintenance of optimal health. For  the times when you do cook your food, keep the following tips in mind: 

Frying, baking and broiling appear to be the worst offenders, while boiling or steaming appear to be saferHotter cooking temps increase acrylamideSoaking raw potatoes in water for 15-30 minutes prior to roasting may help reduce acrylamide formation during cookingThe darker brown the food, the more acrylamide it contains (for instance, dark brown toast compared to light brown toast)Acrylamide is found primarily in plant-based foods, such as  potatoes and grain products (not typically in meat, dairy or seafood) 

According to the findings by the HEATOX project, you're far less  likely to ingest dangerous levels of acrylamide when you eat home-cooked  foods compared to industrially or restaurant-prepared foods. And when  you do eat at home, the best advice they could give was to avoid  overcooking your food. For more in-depth information about acrylamide, I  recommend reading the online report: "Heat-generated Food Toxicants,  Identification, Characterization and Risk Minimization"8.*
Take Control of Your Health with Whole Food* 
While many foods – from coffee and breakfast cereal to bread – contain  acrylamide, the highest levels have been detected in starchy plant-based  foods, particularly French fries and potato chips. As a general rule,  just remember that cooking food at high temperatures is ill advised, and  that most processed foods will contain acrylamide as a side effect of  high-heat processing. 

  Ideally, consume foods that are minimally processed to avoid these types of toxic byproducts. My nutrition plan  emphasizes the need for at least one-third of your foods to be consumed  raw.  For a step-by-step guide to make the transition to a healthier  diet as simple and smooth as possible, simply follow the advice in my  optimized nutrition plan.

  Remember, eating fresh whole foods is the "secret" to getting healthier,  losing weight and really enjoying your food. Once you get used to it,  you'll find you can whip up a healthful meal from scratch  in the same amount of time it would have taken you to drive down the  street to pick up fast food. The main difference will be greater  satisfaction, both physically and mentally, and perhaps even  financially, as processed foods typically end up being _more_ expensive than cooking from scratch.


Read more: http://articles.mercola.com/sites/ar...crylamide.aspx

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Here's How to Find Out If It's a GMO Product*



*

**      Jeffrey Smith explains in three minutes how to find out if a food is      genetically modified and, if it is, how it could cause your own      intestinal bacteria to produce insecticides in your stomach.* _iHealthTube_ Posted 2013 Jul 17



http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Iodine and Radiation – How it Works

Read here.*

And here is a product



And here is what one of the consumers said about it as found on the Amazon product page:



> "This is a great product. My wife is 47 and she was having hormonal issue. She did the research and we thought we give this a try. Our energy has shot through the roof. Her hormones are back to normal level and she is says she feels like she was in her 20's. We can not say enough about how great this has worked for us. We take a couple of drops in water on empty stomach in the morning. It is like the fountain of youth. "

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

5 foods never to eat, unless you get healthy versions of them

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Wave goodbye to global warming, GM and pesticides*

*Radio wave-treated water could change agriculture as we know it. Its Irish pioneers meet Tom Prendeville*

                 25 August 2013
*A GROUNDBREAKING new Irish technology which could be  the greatest breakthrough in agriculture since the plough is set to  change the face of modern farming forever.*

The technology – radio wave energised water – *massively increases the output of vegetables and fruits by up to 30 per cent.*


Not  only are the plants much bigger but they are largely disease-resistant,  meaning huge savings in expensive fertilisers and harmful pesticides.


Extensively  tested in Ireland and several other countries, the inexpensive water  treatment technology is now being rolled out across the world. The  technology makes GM obsolete and also addresses the whole global warming fear that there is too much carbon dioxide in the air, by simply converting excess CO2 into edible plant mass.


Developed  by Professor Austin Darragh and Dr JJ Leahy of Limerick University's  Department of Chemistry and Environmental Science, the hardy  eco-friendly technology uses nothing but the natural elements of  sunlight, water, carbon dioxide in the air and the minerals in the soil.


The compact biscuit-tin-sized technology, which is called Vi-Aqua  – meaning 'life water' – converts 24 volts of electricity into a radio  signal, which charges up the water via an antennae. Once the device is  attached to a hose, thousands of gallons of water can be charged up in  less than 10 minutes at a cost of pennies.


Read more: http://www.independent.ie/business/i...-29525621.html


Buy it here:

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> 5 foods never to eat, unless you get healthy versions of them


Good article, especially for those who think "organic" means safe.  Most of the organic salad dressings use the dreaded SOYBEAN oil.

----------


## donnay

> *Iodine and Radiation – How it Works
> 
> Read here.*
> 
> And here is a product
> 
> 
> 
> And here is what one of the consumers said about it as found on the Amazon product page:



*Modifilan* is what I use this stuff is great!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Ricki Lake: 
The Business of Being Born*
Watch this!

----------


## opal

I tried for a midwife - couldn't find one in my area when I was preggers --1984/5
or a water birthing center - which I wanted too.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Flu Vaccines are a multi-BILLION dollar fraud.

Stay away from them, and keep them away from your family.

Read more here

Watch the shameless propaganda and fear-mongering exposed by 60 minutes in this report:

CBS - _60 Minutes_ with Mike Wallace




*Easy Tips to Boost Your Immune System during the Season*

----------


## sanaqueen

All links is very informative s.I want more information's to this topic.

----------


## RAAVAN

If we can cure cancer then what do we want more. This is the disease which has killed many people with swear pain. It should be done, no matter what the cost is.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Right.

*Cancer CURE FOUND!!!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*  *  *  New study shows that women who are deficient in      vitamin D have a 600% higher incidence of breast cancer.* _     Natural News_ 2013 Sep 7 (Cached)


Get some Sunlight (free vitamin D!)

http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*An Inconvenient Tooth 
- Fluoride Documentary    *

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Piers Morgan offered $1 million to survive  1,000 vaccine shots; Alex Jones and Health Ranger announce vaccine  challenge on national radio (watch the Video!)*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*High-Performance Agriculture 
Can Increase Your Garden Yield 
Eight-Fold*
 

*Without GMO and pesticides!*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*25 Safe Natural Alternatives to poisonous Flu Shot*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*How to Prevent Alzheimers DiseaseA Neurologist Speaks Out*
*(The GMO Grain-Brain Disease*)







 Click HERE to view the entire interview!
Download Interview Transcript

Read the Article: http://www.lewrockwell.com/2013/09/j...brain-disease/


*Visit the Mercola Video Library*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*It Turns to Poison in Your Body*
*5 shocking facts about aspartame. Article by Edward Group.*

(found as artificial sweetener in cola drinks, gum, and many other "foods.")

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*  *  *  Can carrots cure cancer? A woman cured stage-four  	colon cancer that spread to her lungs by drinking five pounds of juiced  	carrots daily for eight months.* _NaturalNews_ 2013 Sep  	27 (Cached)


From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Non-GMO Corn 20x Richer in Nutrition than GMO Corn*

Is GMO corn nutritionally equivalent to non-GMO corn? Monsanto will tell you the answer is a big ‘yes’, but the real answer is *absolutely not*. And the simple reality is that they are continuing to get away with their blatant misinformation. In fact, a *2012 nutritional analysis* of genetically modified corn found that not only is *GM corn lacking in vitamins and nutrients* when compared to non-GM corn, but the genetic creation also *poses numerous health risks due to extreme toxicity*.

Read more: http://www.infowars.com/analysis-fin...-highly-toxic/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Flipping the Pyramid  Are Things Upside Down?
(If government promotes it, it probably is. Never believe anything until it is officially denied.)

The correct pyramid:


Read more: http://zentofitness.com/flipping-the...s-upside-down/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Sunshine = Health

Sensible Sun Exposure Can Help Prevent Melanoma, Breast Cancer,                and Hundreds of Other Health Problems*
by                 Joseph Mercola 


A growing                  body of research clearly shows the absolute necessity of vitamin                  D for good health and disease prevention. However, despite                  vitamin Ds role in keeping your body ticking along like                  a well-oiled clock, you are likely deficient in the sunshine                  vitamin  because the majority of people are. 

 Our vitamin                  D levels have dropped as a result of being scared sunless by those                  spreading misinformation that the sun causes melanoma, a myth                  that survives by mass promotion but really lacks any factual basis.                  It has been repeated so many times that most people believe it.                  
 Vitamin                  D affects your biological function by influencing nearly 3,000                  of your genes through vitamin D receptors. In fact, vitamin D                  receptors are found throughout your body, which should come as                  no surprise, given we humans evolved in the sun. 

Recent research1,2                  has also revealed yet another benefit of sun exposure beyond the                  protective benefits of producing vitamin D, namely the production                  of nitric oxide  a compound that lowers your blood pressure.                  

 According                  to the researchers, the heart-health benefits from this may outweigh                  the risk of developing skin cancer. Your vitamin D level varies                  not only with time of day, season, and geographic location, but                  also with your genetics. 

Read more: http://archive.lewrockwell.com/mercola/mercola300.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Fluoride Detox: Ousted as Poison, Here’s How to Get it Out of Your System*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Stay Healthy
6 Foods and Herbs for Arthritis and Other Inflammatory Pain

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Health Benefits of Onions  Over 10 Reasons to Love Onions

*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Best Way to Heal*
*
Cancer Cured in 3 Minutes - Awesome Presentation by Gregg Braden*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*  *    * Stacy Kneeshaw Jett tells how she cured her stage-3      Melanoma Cancer without chemotherapy or radiation.*  [Be ready for culture shock as she shows the many      organic vegetables and grasses from her own garden that she prepares into      juices. What she avoids is just as important. Very impressive.] _Cancer Compass_ Posted 2013 Nov 18 (Cached)


From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Dianne

> *Vitamin D can radically reduce your chances of premature death, and it prevents many diseases. Here are the basics of what you need to know, including information on correct doses. [Sunlight is the best source but supplements also can do the job.]Mercola posted 2011 Dec 27* 
> 
> *Most vitamin studies are misleading because they use low quality vitamins and formulations that contain toxic additives. This is the reason many studies find that vitamin supplementation either is of no value or dangerous. Some of the most popular brands, such as Centrum, are in this category.* [In short, not all vitamin supplements are beneficial.]_NaturalSociety 2011 Dec 27 (Cached)_
> 
> From http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html*
> *


My family stays on 5,000 IU of Vitamin D3 per day; especially during the fall and winter months.     The theory of why we catch flu in the winter, is because we have no sunlight.

At first sign, anyone is getting the sniffles or a sore through ... we go 6 of the 500 mg monolauen (coconut oil, really)  per day and 25,000 IU of Vitain D3; and usually that combination will aide in shortening the duration of anything by a wide margin.   My kids are firm believers, in-fact the college one has me send with her to campus so she can jump on it when she things she might be catching something.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> My family stays on 5,000 IU of Vitamin D3 per day; especially during the fall and winter months.     The theory of why we catch flu in the winter, is because we have no sunlight.
> 
> At first sign, anyone is getting the sniffles or a sore through ... we go 6 of the 500 mg monolauen (coconut oil, really)  per day and 25,000 IU of Vitain D3; and usually that combination will aide in shortening the duration of anything by a wide margin.   My kids are firm believers, in-fact the college one has me send with her to campus so she can jump on it when she things she might be catching something.


Are you saying coconut oil helps with colds?

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*A Moving Apology From a Mainstream MD*

Cure for diabetes: 
1) Avoid processed sugars and processed grains.
2) Eat a lot of cinnamon.
3) Avoid, high fructose corn syrup.   
4) Avoid GMO's, artificial flavors, hydrogenated oils.
5) Eat fresh and organic.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Missionary killed by a vaccine:

http://www.lewrockwell.com/2013/11/j...te-toothpaste/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*True Story: 74-Year-Old with Weeks to Live Beats Cancer with Wheatgrass
*

*Ireland: A 74-year-old man with only weeks to live,  cured his stomach cancer with juice from wheatgrass.*  [He has been cancer-free for 4 years.] _ Natural Society_ 2013 Nov 25 (Cached)

http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html


 
"Its truly amazing, how someone can use something as simple as baking  soda or vitamin C to overcome life-threatening conditions. There are so  many stories about how people utilize mega-doses of natural substances  to wipe out disease, and youre about to hear one. *This story is  about a 74 year old man with stomach cancer, and how he ignored  chemotherapy only to overcome his disease with wheatgrass.*"


Read more: http://naturalsociety.com/true-story...er-wheatgrass/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

* Study of four women with breast cancer shows that their  tumors developed on the exact location where they carried cell phones.*  [Cell phone electromagnetic radiation has also been linked  to brain tumors, cardiovascular disease, and depression.] _NaturalNews_ 2013 Nov 27  (Cached)

http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Modern Wheat is Poison
*Save Yourself!*

Modern wheat has been genetically engineered a few decades ago, before GMO labeling existed. Today "dwarf" wheat is a GMO monstrosity that is the stuff of death. Learn the facts and live!



Listen to this podcast:

Listen to the podcast

or read it here:

http://www.lewrockwell.com/2013/12/n...eat-addictive/


Also check out these Amazon book reviews by people who actually tried it!
http://www.amazon.com/Wheat-Belly-Lo...owViewpoints=1
 This is mind-boggling. 

Also check out:
Autoimmunity and wheat


*Doctor: Wheat A "Perfect, Chronic Poison"*




*Wheat murder.*
Interview with William Davis author of Wheat Belly 


 


Good luck.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Plants won't grow near Wi-Fi routers, experiment finds*



(NaturalNews) It's not difficult to understand the appeal of Wi-Fi. This  revolutionary technology, which has been commercially available since  1999, eliminates cabling and wiring for computers, reduces cellular  usage charges and allows us to connect to the Internet from anywhere  with a signal. Despite these benefits, however, studies continue to show  that the radiation generated by wireless routers is negatively  affecting our health. In fact, the British activist website_ Stop Smart Meters_ recently published a list of 34 scientific studies  demonstrating the adverse biological effects of Wi-Fi exposure,  including studies linking it to headaches, reduced sperm count and  oxidative stress.

The latest research into the dangers of Wi-Fi,  though, comes from a surprisingly humble source: Five ninth grade female  students from Denmark, whose science experiment revealed that wireless  radiation is equally as devastating to plants.

*Undeniable results*

The  experiment began when the five students realized that they had  difficulty concentrating in school if they slept near their mobile  phones the previous night. Intrigued by this phenomenon, the students  endeavored to study the effects of cellphone radiation on humans.  Unfortunately, their school prevented them from pursuing this experiment  due to a lack of resources, so the students decided to test the effects  of Wi-Fi radiation (comparable in strength to cellphone radiation) on a plant instead.

The girls placed six trays of _Lepidium sativum_  seeds (a garden cress grown commercially throughout Europe) in a room  without radiation, and an equal amount in a room next to two Wi-Fi routers.  Over a 12-day period, they observed, measured, weighed and photographed  the results. Even before the 12th day arrived, however, the end results  were obvious: The cress seeds placed near the routers either hadn't  grown or were completely dead, while the seeds placed in the  radiation-free room had blossomed into healthy plants.

The experiment  earned the five students top honors in a regional science competition.  Moreover, according to a teacher at their school, Kim Horsevad, a  professor of neuroscience at the Karolinska Institute in Sweden was so  impressed with the experiment that he is interested in repeating it in a  controlled scientific environment.

You can help reduce your exposure to Wi-Fi radiation by following the advice in this article.

*Sources for this article include:*

http://www.globalresearch.ca

http://www.safespaceprotection.com

http://www.naturalnews.com

http://science.naturalnews.com

*About the author:*
Michael  Ravensthorpe is an independent writer whose research interests include  nutrition, alternative medicine, and bushcraft. He is the creator of the  website Spiritfoods, through which he promotes the world's healthiest foods.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*10 Shocking Facts about Mercury Amalgam*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*There is No Such Thing as a Safe Vaccine and there Never Will Be*
_by_ Paul Fassa
_December 22nd, 2013_




Read the article here: http://naturalsociety.com/never-be-s...ne-never-will/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Avoid This Unnecessary Surgery*

                                                                               Joseph Mercola on how to rebuild knee cartilage without an arthroscopic operation.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Book Review: 
Vaccination Voodoo 
– It’s a “Must Read”*
  By Daisy Luther The Organic Prepper February 13, 2014

What you don’t know about vaccines just might kill you or someone you  love.  The ingredients can cause permanent brain damage, cancer,  infertility, and a host of other significant and sometimes  life-threatening issues.

Luckily for us, Catherine Frompovich, a long-time contributor to Activist Post,  has published a definitive book in her own unique writing style, that  breaks down the shocking ingredients in today’s vaccines: _Vaccination Voodoo: What YOU Don’t Know About Vaccines_.

It would be difficult to find someone more suited to address this topic. From her official bio:
“Catherine J Frompovich (website)  is a retired natural nutritionist who earned advanced degrees in  Nutrition and Holistic Health Sciences, Certification in Orthomolecular  Theory and Practice plus Paralegal Studies. Her work has been published  in national and airline magazines since the early 1980s. Catherine  authored numerous books on health issues along with co-authoring papers  and monographs with physicians, nurses, and holistic healthcare  professionals. She has been a consumer healthcare researcher 35 years  and counting.“
If  you want information from respected researchers, testimony from noted  experts, and well-sourced statistics, this is the book for you.  Catherine takes a look at the toxic ingredients one by one, explaining  the effect of injecting these substances into the human body.  Some of  her sources include the Center for Disease Control, _The Lancet,_ the National Institutes of Health_,_ and the Journal of the American Medical Association.

If you are a parent, it’s vital that you learn about what the medical  industry wants to inject into your child. You must know the pros and  cons, weigh the risks and benefits. You won’t get the information you  need from the doctor or nurse at your pediatrician’s office.

Here are just a few of the facts that I learned from Catherine’s book:

There are secret ingredients that don’t show up on labels, like  the kidney cells of monkeys, cells from aborted human fetal tissue,  and genetically engineered insect viruses.Adjuvants in vaccines actually weaken our immune systems, making us more susceptible to illnesses.Heavy metal ingredients pass through the blood-brain barrier and can cause life-long neurological damage.Undisclosed ingredients given in vaccines to very young children can  be at the root of the rash of severe life-threatening allergies that so  many people suffer from these days.The comparison of American vaccine schedules with the schedules of other countries is mind-boggling.Even though schools will try to tell you otherwise, there_ are_ exemptions available n every state for your child to attend school without receiving vaccinations. 
 There  is also input from such luminaries as Paul G King PhD , Mike  Adams, Roxie Fiste, Ethan A Huff, Tim O’Shea DC, Cilla Whatcott, Judy  Wilyman, Isabella Thomas, MD JD MPH, and Mayer Eisenstein.
 Here is the Amazon synopsis of the book:
Vaccination Voodoo uses peer reviewed journal studies,  U.S. health agencies information, and other documentation to disclose  what’s in vaccines that consumers, unfortunately, do not know.

Vaccine ingredients can include such components as Thimerosal, which  is 49.6% ethylmercury, aluminum, 2-Phenoxyethanol,  formaldehyde/Formalin, polysorbate 80, phenol, antibiotics,  gluteraldehyde, MSG, sodium borate, plus a ‘shopping list’ of other  neurotoxic chemicals, along with vaccine production media that includes  anything from monkey kidney and other animal tissues to genetically  engineered insect virus to diploid cells, which are aborted human fetal  tissue.

Surely, vaccines are not just an antigen and saline water, as many  health professionals would have you believe. The book discusses adverse  effects from vaccines both in trials, and in foreign countries where vaccination  campaigns are being closed down by governments due to so many adverse  effects from vaccines–something the U.S. media doesn’t report.

Vaccination ‘politics’ and how they affect everyone from the newborn  infant to senior citizen become apparent with the author’s candid  discussion of what her research of vaccines since the 1980s has  uncovered. Many of the myths revolving around vaccines and vaccinations  are exposed for what they truly are, public relations and media spin.  Vaccination Voodoo, What YOU Don’t Know About Vaccines will open  readers’ eyes to information they should know and utilize as part of  being informed healthcare consumers.
Some readers may find the author’s writing style to be a bit unusual.  This should not influence the decision of whether or not the  information contained within is useful.  The sources are carefully  cited, and the research is very credible.

To make informed choices about the medical care that you and your  children receive, rather than just accepting what the doctor tells you,  use the data compiled in this book.  Check things out thoroughly before  allowing your innocent kids to be injected with whatever the physician  suggests. There is no reason that you can’t make a second trip if you  decide, after reviewing the information, that the benefits outweigh the  risks. Don’t be pushed, guilted, or bullied.  It is your job to protect  your children, and you must have the resources to make informed  decisions for them.
*
Vaccination Voodoo: What YOU Don’t Know About Vaccines* is a   must-read to combat the disinformation being put forth by the medical  industry, Big Pharma, and the government, who are aided and abetted by  the mainstream media.  I strongly recommend the information contained  within this book.
_
Reprinted with permission from The Organic__Prepper._
The Best of Daisy Luther

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The true purpose of water fluoridation in US was to render the population stupid and docile. It was first pioneered for the very same purposes in Nazi and Russian concentration camps. 


*Water Fluoridation:  
A U.S. Public Health Disaster*
 

* In  2014, Israel will end the process of fluoridating water.  Israel will  join most of the other wealthy Western countries in not adding fluoride  to the public water supply. In fact, over 97% of the population of  Europe lives in a non-fluoridated area. * 

Why  is Israel stopping the process of fluoridation of the water supply?   The answer is simple:  The Israeli health ministry realizes that there  is no data that adding fluoride to the water supply has any health  benefit and they understand that water fluoridation is harmful. 

In  response to the Israeli decision to end water fluoridation, Paul  Connett, PhD, an expert on fluoride wrote, Zealous fluoridation  promoters try to convince the American public that everyone drinks  fluoridated water.  But the opposite is true.  An overwhelming number  of countries do not fluoridate.  In fact, over half the people in the  world drinking fluoridated water live in the U.S. We are the odd ones  out. Fluoridation is an outdated, unscientific, failed public health  blunder.(1)

Over  60 years ago, in the U.S., water fluoridation was promoted in order to  decrease the number of tooth cavities.  However, even 60 years ago,  there were no studies proving that fluoridation of water would result in  a decrease in cavities.  Now, 60 years later, there still are no  studies showing that there is any significant tooth benefit from water  fluoridation.  Data from the World Health Organization show that there  is no difference in cavity rate between countries that do and do not  fluoridate their water.  

However,  there are numerous studies showing the dangers of water fluoridation  including an increased risk of osteosarcoma, arthritis, bone fractures,  lowered IQ, cardiovascular disease, as well as tooth and skeletal  fluorosis.  Fluoride poisons hundreds of enzymes in the body.  
Studying  the history of water fluoridation should lead any rational, thinking  person to conclude that fluoridation of the water supply doesnt make  either scientific sense or common sense.  

What  can you do? If your city supplies fluoridated water, it is best to  filter it out.  I suggest contacting Tom Lee who put a water filtration  system that removes fluoride in my house and one in my office.  Tom has  been in the water business for over 40 years.  You can contact Tom at:   248.318.1554.  

 More information about fluoride can be found in my book, _Iodine:  Why You Need It, Why You Cant Live Without It, 5th Edition._

Note: I have no financial dealings with Tom Lee.  

(1) http://fluoridealert.org/news/israel-will-end-fluoridation-in-2014-citing-health-concerns/.  Accessed 2.10.14

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Wheat is NOT Wheat. 

*
It is a genetically mutated monstrosity created in 1960s-70s, 

and is THE reason for the epidemic of obesity and diabetes 

sweeping across the nation.*
 
This 1960 Video from the U.S. Department of Agriculture admits that wheat flour has been altered by adding gluten to it.
Starts at 2:40 mark.
 



But it is not just gluten. It is more than that. 


One doctor has also noted  that  the wheat we are eating today is actually a genetically modified   creation of the 60s/70s, and it contains another protein called   gliadin that he refers to as the perfect chronic poison. Why? It binds   to the brains opiate receptors and stimulates our appetites, causing   us to eat more of it.

 See how those two proteins together could form a very dangerous combination? (source)


So the question arises: Is going wheat-free merely the latest in a series of dietary trends? The most recent quick fix?

 Not at all, according to Dr. William Davis, renowned cardiologist and author of the bestselling book Wheat Belly. The synopsis of his book states:
Every day, over 200 million Americans consume food  products made of wheat. As a result, over 100 million of them experience  some form of adverse health effect, ranging from minor rashes and high  blood sugar to the unattractive stomach bulges that preventive  cardiologist William Davis calls wheat bellies. According to Davis,  that excess fat has nothing to do with gluttony, sloth, or too much  butter: Its due to the whole grain wraps we eat for lunch.

 After witnessing over 2,000 patients regain their health after giving  up wheat, Davis reached the disturbing conclusion that wheat is the  single largest contributor to the nationwide obesity epidemicand its  elimination is key to dramatic weight loss and optimal health. In _Wheat Belly_,  Davis exposes the harmful effects of what is actually a product of  genetic tinkering and agribusiness being sold to the American public as  wheat.
 The issue, according to Davis, is that what is sold as wheat today  is far different than the grains consumed by our ancestors. It has been  changed until it bears little resemblance to wheat grown a century ago.  The closest wheat available to the heritage wheat is called Einkorn  wheat.

 Why is todays wheat causing such problems? Its probably no surprise  that we can thank Big Biotech for this harmful genetic modification,  even though theyd like for you to believe they are nothing but benevolent. Melissa Melton of Truthstream Media recently wrote about the epidemic of gut inflammation: 
One in 133.org figures  suggest upwards of three million Americans suffer from Celiac and  another 18 million from non-Celiac gluten sensitivity. (Its also worth  noting thatautism rates have skyrocketed in that same time as well.)

 The number could quite possibly be much higher, considering symptoms  do not present as glaringly in some people as they do in others, and due  to the wide range of possible indications that can lead to  misdiagnosis. While some have posited this increase is just an increase  in people being tested for it, recent research suggests this is not the  case.

 A measly decade is not long enough for wide-scale genetic changes to  take place, leaving the problems cause likely environmental. _So whats been going on in our environment?_

 Here are a few things to ponder:

 In 2002, Monsanto provided its own safety evaluation to the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) that its genetically modified (GM) glyphosate-tolerant wheat is safe and as nutritious as conventional wheat. The FDA,  in turn, accepted this conclusion, using the apparently logic that  billion-dollar companies out to make big bucks on their own science  experiments that claim their products are safe because they said so is  somehow a perfectly legitimate way to determine true product safety. The  United States and Columbia are the only two countries that allow  Monsantos transgenic wheat.

 Aside from that, its worth mentioning that in just the period  between 1997 to 2002 (the years GM food was really beginning to crowd  our grocery store shelves), food allergies began to skyrocket. The  number of people hospitalized due to allergic food reactions rose 265 percent in that time. And food allergy figures continue to rise.

One doctor has also noted that  the wheat we are eating today is actually a genetically modified  creation of the 60s/70s, and it contains another protein called  gliadin that he refers to as the perfect chronic poison. Why? It binds  to the brains opiate receptors and stimulates our appetites, causing  us to eat more of it.

 See how those two proteins together could form a very dangerous combination? (source)
The new and improved wheat is so genetically different that it is  causing health problems.  Many people who go gluten-free initially feel  very ill, causing them to believe that the absence of wheat means they  are missing a vital nutrient. Dr Davis says that is the opposite of the  truth. He writes about the chemical issues that cause the withdrawal  symptoms:
Forcing the conversion from a constant flow of carbs from  healthy whole grains and sugars to increasing the enzymatic capacity  to oxidize fats does indeed cause several weeks of low energybut how do  we explain the depression, nausea, headaches, lightheadedness,  dehydration, emotional outbursts, intensive wheat cravings, bloating,  constipation, even intensification of joint pain, effects that are not  likely attributable to hypoglycemia or poor mobilization of energy?  Delayed ramp-up of fatty acid oxidation is indeed _part_ of the reason for the phenomena of wheat withdrawal, but does not explain all of it.

 Most of these phenomena are caused by *withdrawal from the gliadin-derived opiates* in  wheat, the 4- to 5-amino acid long polypeptides that increase appetite  and cause addictive eating behaviors. You can actually trigger the  syndrome abruptly in someone who is not wheat-free by giving them  naloxone or naltrexone, opiate-blocking drugs. Because it is a form of  opiate withdrawal, it cannot be entirely avoided with known strategies.  In other words, an alcoholic (not an opiate, of course, but the  situation is very similar) who wishes to rid her life of alcohol can  only do so by stopping the flow of alcohol and suffering the withdrawal  consequencestheres no way around it. (source)
 So basically, not only do people who consume wheat have to be  concerned about the effects on their digestive systems, but the opioid  effects of wheat consumption cause actual chemical addiction, adding to  the list of reasons that many consider this to be a harmful ingredient  that everyone should eliminate from their diets.

 Gluten sensitivity can cause terrible issues in sufferers.  One report links gluten to  a reduction of blood flow to the brain, causing issues with mental  clarity and the executive functions of the brain. Melton writes of other  issues from undiagnosed gluten intolerance:
Eating wheat can manifest in myriad painful ways, so most  people are misdiagnosed for years with other disorders and given  medications that only help them mask symptoms without ever solving the  real problem.

 According to Gluten Free Network, these negative symptoms include:


Weight loss or gainNutritional deficiencies due to malabsorption (e.g. low iron levels)Gastrointestinal problems (bloating, pain, gas, constipation, diarrhea)Fat in stools (due to poor digestion)Aching jointsDepressionEczemaHeadachesExhaustionIrritability and behavioural changesInfertility, irregular menstrual cycle and miscarriageCramps, tingling and numbnessSlow infant and child growthDental health decline 

 Its also easy to see how people with gluten issues get misdiagnosed  with everything from depression and anxiety to irritable bowel syndrome  and are likely just prescribed medicines that mask part of the symptoms,  and all the while their eating habits are contributing to the slow  destruction of their intestinal lining and their inability to absorb  nutrients properly, thus ultimately making them sicker and sicker over  time. (source)

Learn more about some surprising symptoms HERE .

http://www.theorganicprepper.ca/glut...toxin-02202014

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

* What you need to know about Canola oil, which is commonly  used in processed and prepared foods.*  [Although Canola Oil is billed as a  healthy oil, it is linked to serious health problems, such as increase  in lung cancer, degenerative diseases, shortened lifespans, and more.] _NaturalNews_ 2014 Feb 17 (Cached)

http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Don’t Suffer From a Sinus Infection*

                                                                                Or from antibiotics. Here are 4 natural remedies. Article by Mike Barrett.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty



----------


## Eagles' Wings

> * What you need to know about Canola oil, which is commonly  used in processed and prepared foods.*  [Although Canola Oil is billed as a  healthy oil, it is linked to serious health problems, such as increase  in lung cancer, degenerative diseases, shortened lifespans, and more.] _NaturalNews_ 2014 Feb 17 (Cached)
> 
> http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html


Agree.  We've not bought anything but Olive Oil, and Coconut Oil for a number of years now.  And, soy oil is in just about everything.  Was checking labels on organic, sprouted grains and second ingredient is soy oil.   No, thank you.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Benefits of Medical Cannabis*

http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/03/j...get-a-bad-rap/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Napping can Dramatically Increase Learning, Memory, Awareness, and More*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Garlic As A Natural Remedy For What Ails Modern Civilization*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Free Kevin Trudeau!*
                                                                                                           By John Seiler
                                                                                    March 20, 2014


If a man is put in prison for publishing a health book, you know it is good.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/03/j...kevin-trudeau/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Study Shows That Coconut Oil Can Help Reduce Belly Fat And Make You Slimmer*




 
While  the “superfood” label is often overused in natural health circles, most  researchers will admit that coconut oil deserves it. This edible oil,  which is produced from the flesh of coconuts, has been shown to possess  amazing antiviral, antifungal and antibacterial properties, improve  blood cholesterol levels, boost energy and much more. However, a  peer-reviewed Brazilian study  has also found that consuming just 30 milliliters (1 ounce) of coconut  oil a day can help treat abdominal obesity – providing yet more evidence  that healthy saturated fats are essential for long-term weight loss.

For the study, which was published in the medical journal _Lipids_,  the researchers assembled 40 female volunteers between the ages of 20  and 40 who suffered from abdominal obesity. Over a 12-week period, the  women were given 30 milliliters of either soybean oil or coconut oil on a  daily basis. During this time, the volunteers were instructed to follow  their regular diet and walk for 50 minutes per day. At the end of the  12-week period, the researchers found that the women who were given the  coconut oil experienced a significant reduction in both BMI and waist  circumference, as well as an increase in “good” HDL cholesterol. These  results were not found in the group that was given soybean oil.

“It  appears that dietetic supplementation with coconut oil does not cause  dyslipidemia and seems to promote a reduction in abdominal obesity,” the  researchers concluded.

Coconut Oil Contains Fats That Aid Weight Loss

Though  coconut oil was demonized for decades due to its considerable saturated  fat content, scientists now understand that there is a big difference  between the long-chain triglycerides (LCTs) found in foods like cheese  and meat and the medium-chain triglycerides (MCTs) found in foods like  coconut oil. Unlike the former, which must be broken down in the  intestines and transported to the blood before they can be used for  energy, the latter are metabolized very quickly and actually bypass the  fat cells in which they might otherwise be stored. For this reason,  dieters who choose to receive their fats from MCT-rich foods like  coconut oil will experience the greatest long-term results.

Note:  The best kind of coconut oil to purchase is organic, raw coconut oil.  Refined coconut oil, which has been bleached and deodorized, has a  compromised nutritional profile and, depending on the manner in which it  was processed, might even contain harmful trans fats. Therefore, make  sure that you always choose raw coconut oil that was extracted from  fresh coconut meat. This kind of oil will possess the unmistakable scent  of coconut, signifying minimal processing.

*Read more:* http://spiritfoods.net/coconut-oil-reduces-belly-fat/

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> *Napping can Dramatically Increase Learning, Memory, Awareness, and More*


Thanks, FOL.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Thyme Essential Oil Kills 98% of Breast Cancer Cells in Vitro: The essential oil of the common herb thyme was discovered to kill 98% of human breast cancer cells (MCF-7) in vitro after 72 hours of treatment. This was at a concentration of just 0.05% (at 0.01%, thyme essential oil still killed >40% of the cells). Thyme was shown to be the most powerful at killing cancer cells of all the 10 herb and spice essential oils tested in this study, and was also shown to potently kill lung cancer and prostate cancer cells. The next most potent essential oils for killing breast cancer cells in this study were from cinnamon, rose, chamomile and jasmine. In other studies, thyme has also shown activity against oral and ovarian cancer. Thyme is native to the Mediterranean and was heavily used by the ancient Greeks for food and various ceremonies. In fact, it was the Greeks who gave this herb the name thyme. Thyme is used prolifically in Mediterranean cooking, which may help to explain the low cancer rates there. (Greek women have less than half the incidence of breast cancer compared to American women). Thyme, or its essential oil, has also been used in Ayurvedic and traditional medicine owing to its strong antioxidant, anti-bacterial, and anti-fungal (potently killing yeast such as Candida) properties. It makes a great addition to a healthy diet focused on organic fruits, vegetables and whole foods and can be used as a flavorful herb in cooking or simply prepared as a tea.
#Thyme #BreastCancer #EssentialOil #Herb
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20657472

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Top 10 Destructive Nutrition Lies Ever Told*
                                                          By Joseph Mercola
Mercola.com
                            April 23, 2014


*Lie #1: Breakfast Is the Healthiest Meal of the Day, and You Should Eat Many Small Meals a Day*
*Lie #2: Saturated Fat Causes Heart Disease*
*Lie #3: High Omega-6 Seed and Vegetable Oils Are Good for You*
*Lie #4: Artificial Sweeteners Are Safe Sugar Replacements for Diabetics, and Help Promote Weight Loss*
*Lie #5: Soy Is a Health Food*
*Lie #6: Whole Grains Are Good for Everyone*
*Lie #7: Genetically Engineered Foods Are Safe and Comparable to Conventional Foods*
*Lie #8: Eggs Are Bad for Your Heart*
*Lie #9: Low-Fat Foods Prevent Obesity and Heart Disease*
*Lie #10: Carbs Should Be Your Biggest Source of Calories*

*Read details here*: http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/04/j...trition-myths/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Turmeric Shown to Save Your Brain from Toxic Fluoride Poisoning*

_by_ Christina Sarich
_April 25th, 2014_


 

Though many areas of the country  are attempting to remove fluoride from municipal water supplies, the  American Dental Association (ADA), along with powerful government  figures continue to poison masses of people without their consent. *Fortunately, a study published in Pharmacognosy Magazine titled, “Curcumin attenuates  neurotoxicity induced by fluoride: An in vivo evidence,” proves that  the spice turmeric can prevent and even reverse damage from exposure to  toxic fluoride.*Sayer Ji, of GreenMedInfo has done an incredible job amalgamating scientific research links  on the effects of fluoride on the brain and cognitive health. If you  ever want to be truly convinced of just how toxic fluoride is, you  should peruse just a few of the studies on his list.

Even if small doses of fluoride were acceptable, which they aren’t, considering the fact that Colgate once admitted in 1984 that a single tube of toothpaste with fluoride in it was toxic enough to _kill_ a small child, how can one argue *for* water fluoridation?

Fluoride  in our water cannot be regulated for dosage, and has no medical  oversight, even though the FDA has scheduled it as a ‘drug.’ So, while  toxic water keeps us distracted and sick, we have to take matters into  our own hands. One of the easiest ways, aside from never drinking  municipal water that hasn’t been filtered really well, is to increase  the intake of turmeric.

The recent study concludes:_
“Our  study thus demonstrate that daily single dose of 120 ppm F result in  highly significant increases in the LPO as well as neurodegenerative  changes in neuron cell bodies of selected hippocampal regions.  Supplementation with curcumin significantly reduce the toxic effect of F  to near normal level by augmenting the antioxidant defense through its  scavenging property and provide an evidence of having therapeutic role  against oxidative stress mediated neurodegeneration.”_
Curcumin does not _just_ exist in turmeric, but it is within the root-like rhizomes that large quantities linger. Aside from the fact that turmeric  has been proven to kill cancer cells, shrink cancerous tumors, and even  inhibit inflammation in the body, it can also protect the  neurodegenerative effects of fluoride intake. Curcuma longa is a primary  ingredient in turmeric and curry powders which are used as spices in  the Middle East, Asia and India. Pure turmeric powder has the highest  curcumin concentration, averaging 3.14% by weight.

You  can find turmeric in all kinds of delicious Indian dishes like lentil  soup, Chicken Tikka, Baigan Ka Bharta, various curries, and mango  chutney. An Indoensian favorite that is full of curcumins from turmeric  is Ayam Goreng Kuning. You can also simply take a turmeric supplement or  shave off the roots into your own fresh powder, grating or grinding it  with a fine shaver or cheese grater.

In addition to utilizing  turmeric for protection against fluoride, research has shown that the  tulsi plant (holy basil) is actually capable of removing fluoride from water while supporting the pineal gland. What’s more, tamarind can also help detox fluoride from the brain. Lastly, try utilizing these 5 tips for detox fluoride treatment.

*Other Popular Stories:*

Let the Poisoning Begin – Early: AMA Recommends Fluoride for Kids Under 2Turmeric, Curcumin Shown to Prevent Numerous Cancers in Many StudiesStudy Finds Teas to Contain High Levels of Fluoride – Could Lead to Fluoride Labels on FoodTurmeric, Curcumin Naturally Block Cancer GrowthPortland Surrenders to Adding Toxic Fluoride in Drinking WaterTurmeric Shown to Cut Heart Disease, Diabetes Risk

----------


## libertyjam

Dallas Puts End To 50 Years of Water Fluoridation!

After five decades, Dallas has put end to this practice that was initially implemented to counter tooth decay, finally this has been proven to be ineffective and seems to cause more harm than good.

Finally last Wednesday, advocates for the anti-fluoridation cause recieved this great news,after months of regular visits to City Council all these meetings had another result than usual. After five decades, Dallas will be stopping this practice that had been implemented to counter tooth decay, a practice that proven to be inefficient and to cause more harm than good. Economic factors, rather than public health concerns may, or may not have played the primary role. Fluoridation opposers claimed that Dallas could save an estimate $1 million a year that is spent on the industrial chemical. Dallas City Council Member Sheffie Kadane said:
“We just don’t need it and we could save a million dollars that could be used for something else. … We’re looking forward at what we can do immediately so we can get those funds up front now.”
Anti-fluoridation activist Regina Imburgia said:
“This is a huge achievemnt. I knew we would prevail. It only makes sense. We were spending so much money on a useless program”.

She is way more concerned about the possible health impact of drinking fluoridated water, and that plain toothpaste with fluoride way better to fight tooth decay. City officials, on the other side, dealt with potential savings rather than health issues. Numerous studies have documented that fluoride reduces tooth decay if it`s used topically,for example in fluoridated tooth paste. Studies show that one does not achieve optimal results by metabolizing fluoride in the digestive system after ingesting it. Also latest research prove that fluoride is directly related to a number of neurological risk factors.

An article published in The Lancet, MD´s Philippe Grandjean and Philip Landrigan, state that industrial chemicals that injure the developing brain are known causes for the rise in prevalence. The study links the industrial chemical with neurodevelopmental disorders including ADHD, dyslexis and autism. Grandjean and Landrigan had previously identified five industrial chemicals, lead, methylmercury, polychlorinated biphenyls, arsenic, and toluene, as environmental neurotoxicants. However, epidemiological studies have documented additional developmental neurotoxicants: manganese, fluoride, dichlorodiphenyltrichloroethane, tetrachloroethylene, and polybromated diphenyl ethers. These Doctors theorize that there much more neurotoxicants which are still undiscovered, and propose a global prevention strategy to control what they describe as the pandemic of developmental neurotoxicity.

Sources:
http://www.naturalcuresnotmedicine.c...lion-year.html

http://www.thelancet.com/journals/la...article_upsell

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Nice!!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Diabetic Drugs Can Kill You *

David Brownstein, MD, on more dangerous meds from the drug cartel.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

**   * Dr. Peter Glidden, BS, ND, discusses a 12-year study that  showed chemotherapy has a 97% failure rate.*  [He explains that doctors' only  motive in prescribing chemotherapy is to make money. He also says that  daily selenium supplements could decrease breast cancer cases by 82% but there is  no money in that for the cancer industry.] _iHealthTube_ Posted 2014 May 5

From: www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Cholesterol Is Good for You*

                                                                               The real culprit for heart disease is artificial trans-fat, genetically mutated wheat (Google Wheat Belly), and GMO sugar.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*HIV Is Harmless*

                                                                               But government treatment can kill you. Article by Donald W. Miller, Jr., MD.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Rhubarb Potently Kills Breast Cancer

Rhubarb Potently Kills Breast Cancer Cells in Vitro: Rhubarb is a rich  source of the anticancer compounds emodin and aloe-emodin, and these  were shown to kill up to 86% of human breast cancer cells (MCF-7) in  vitro after four days, and to kill  virtually 100% of these cells after six days. These compounds have also  been shown to kill prostate cancer, lung cancer, gallbladder cancer,  colon cancer, and leukemia cells in other lab studies. Another rhubarb  compound, rhein, is truly fascinating because it literally starves  cancer cells of the sugar they need to live, thereby killing them.  Rhubarb itself is a very healthy fruit, low in sugar (just 20 calories  per serving!) but rich in calcium, potassium, cancer-fighting vitamin K,  and also lutein—which helps prevent macular degeneration. It’s been  used in traditional Chinese medicine due to its numerous other health  benefits (antibacterial, anti-inflammatory, antioxidant) and has also  been used in several clinical trials (but not yet for cancer). And women  with osteoporosis take note: a very recent study showed that emodin  actually increased bone density in mice by increasing the number of  osteoblasts, which are bone-building cells. Rhubarb is now in season  until September, so why not try a few new rhubarb recipes? Just be  sparing with the sugar in your rhubarb pie and strawberry rhubarb  crisp! 
#Rhubarb #BreastCancer #Emodin

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23864887

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

* The Natural News Forensic Food Lab tested a sample of   flu vaccine made by GlaxoSmithKline (GSK) and found that it contained mercury at  a concentration of 51 parts per million.*  [That is 25,000 times  higher than the EPA allows for drinking water. Injected vaccines are more  dangerous than those that are orally ingested. GSK's warning insert admits that their  vaccine has never been subjected to clinical trials and that it should not be  administered if the person has ever had a prior flu vaccine.] _NaturalNews_ 2014  Jun 3 (Cached) 

http://www.realityzone.com/currentperiod.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Silver Medicine*

                                                                               Why the feds attempted to eradicate all knowledge of its power.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Bob Beck Protocol Helps Boy Recover from Leukemia

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Toxic Levels of Mercury Confirmed in Flu Vaccines*
                                                                               Keep saying NO to them, says Dr. David Brownstein.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Cereal Killers—The Movie*
by Donal O’Neill









*By Dr. Mercola*

 The persistent myth that dietary fat causes obesity and promotes  heart disease has undoubtedly ruined the health of millions of people.  It’s difficult to know just how many people have succumbed to chronic  poor health from following conventional low-fat, high-carb  recommendations, but I’m sure the number is significant.

 In the featured documentary, _Cereal Killers_, 41-year-old Donal O’Neill turns the American food pyramid upside-down—eliminating  sugars and grains, and dramatically boosting his fat intake. In so  doing, he improves his health to the point of reducing his hereditary  risk factors for heart disease to _nil_.

 Watching people’s reactions to his diet brings home just how  brainwashed we’ve all become when it comes to dietary fat. Most fear it.  Yet they will consume _sugar_in amounts that virtually guarantee  they’ll suffer all the devastating health consequences they’re trying  to prevent by avoiding fat, and then some!

*Fat versus Carbs—What Really Makes You Pack on the Pounds?*

 The fact is, you’ve been thoroughly misled when it comes to  conventional dietary advice. Most dietary guidelines have been massively  distorted, manipulated, and influenced by the very industries  responsible for the obesity epidemic in the first place—the sugar and processed food industries.

 Shunning the evidence, many doctors, nutritionists, and government  health officials will still tell you to keep your saturated fat below 10  percent, while keeping the bulk of your diet, about 60 percent, as  carbs.1 This is madness, as it’s the converse of a diet that will lead to optimal health.

 A recent _Time Magazine_2 article  highlighted a report by the Environmental Working Group (EWG), which  showed that many breakfast cereals contain more than 50 percent sugar by  weight! Cereals marketed specifically to children are among the worst  offenders. Kellogg’s Honey Smacks and Mom’s Best Cereals Honey-Ful Wheat  topped the list with 56 percent sugar by weight.

 Even diabetes organizations promote carbohydrates as a major  component of a healthy diet—even though grains break down to sugar in  your body, and sugar promotes insulin resistance, which is the root  cause of type 2 diabetes in the first place.

 As noted in the film: _“If we could get all diabetics to eat a  high-fat, high-protein, low-carbohydrate diet, we would cut the insulin  requirement so dramatically that it’s been estimated that six  pharmaceutical companies would go out of business tomorrow.”_ Contrary to popular belief, you do not get fat from eating fat. You get fat from eating too much sugar and grains.

 Refined carbohydrates promote chronic inflammation in your body,  elevate low-density LDL cholesterol, and ultimately lead to insulin and  leptin resistance. Insulin and leptin resistance, in turn, is at the  heart of obesity and most chronic disease, including diabetes, heart  disease, cancer, and Alzheimer’s—all the top killers in the US.

*Don’t Fear the Fat*

 In the film, O’Neill switches over to a diet where 70 percent of his  calories come from healthy fat—most of it in the form of macadamia nuts  (my personal favorite)—and the remaining 30 percent of his caloric  intake is divvied up between protein and fibrous fruits and vegetables.  Over the course of 28 days, O’Neill:


Loses weight and body fatIncreases his lean muscle massFeels more energetic and improves his athletic performanceIncreases his resting metabolic rateImproves his blood pressure, cholesterol, and other measurements to the point that he no longer has _any_ risk factors for heart disease, which he’s genetically predisposed for 



*Read more:* http://www.lewrockwell.com/2014/07/j...ease%E2%80%A8/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Whats in Vaccines?*

30 things to make you sick.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Does It Really Cost More To Eat Well?*
                                                                               Maybe, but it costs even more not to, says Jonny Bowden.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Can You Retrain Your Eyes?*

                                                                               Yes, you can see more clearly without surgery or corrective lenses.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*12 Natural Ways To Fight a Cold*
                                                                               How to improve your immunity starting now. Article by Edward Group.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Relationship Between Body pH and Disease* 
(and other facts you are not supposed to know)

*The Scam of Heartburn and Indigestion*


 
Almost everything you have been told about heartburn, indigestion,  and common stomach ailments is a lie. Indigestion is not caused by  excess acid in the stomach, nor is acid reflux. In fact, the worst  treatment for either is taking an antacid, whether prescribed or not.  Being acidic is the natural, healthy state of the stomach, so there is  no such thing as an excess of acid or acid build-up in regards to the  stomach. It is like claiming that the lungs suffer from excess oxygen. Attempting to neutralize stomach acid to treat an uneasy stomach is  as wise as treating an excess of blood cells with blood letting, but  they both mirror the methodology of standard allopathic medicine. Both  cases would be demonstrations of using poor medicine to treat only the  symptoms of relatively non-existent health conditions, of which the  establishment either cannot accurately diagnose, or finds it too  unprofitable to do so.

A healthy human stomach contains one of the most powerful acids in  existence: hydrochloric acid. This highly destructive acid is the core  fuel of the stomach; and in its most concentrated form, it will tear  through titanium like a hot knife cutting through butter. The truth  about most stomach disorders is one of not having enough acid, so the  industry has made fools out of most of us. The true reason behind acid  reflux and indigestion is that whenever the stomach acid is weak, it  must churn violently to make better use of its limited acid, which  in-turn induces pressure and causes back flows of the existing acid.  Antacids seem to work because they render the acid being spewed by the  churning stomach into the esophagus as less potent, and therefore less  painful.

In the rare cases when acid is being over-produced by the stomach, it  is usually the body attempting to over-compensate for antacids having  been routinely administered. The effects of taking antacids snowballs,  preventing proper digestion, and eventually causing the very excess acid  problem for which the treatments had originally been meant to stop. In  order to recreate stomach acid which has been neutralized, the body must  carry out a set of chemical reactions which cause the rest of the body  to become more acidic.

*The next time that you experience indigestion problems, try the  experiment of giving your stomach the acid that it needs. Take one  tablespoon of apple cider vinegar, and optionally follow it with a glass  of water. Your stomach churning and pain will subside within minutes,  unless the problem is ulcers. The result is likely to amaze you*,  especially if you have been suckered for years by antacid advertisers  and doctors. Of course, no pharmaceutical company will make billions  from this, and none of them will ever be able to become the gate keeper  of this remedy by getting a patent to monopolize apple cider vinegar.  Likewise, regulatory agencies will not be able to get funding from this  either, so do not expect to read about this in the medical journals, or  hear it reported in the regular media. You will see whatever is good for  maintaining the current business model: antacids.

...

*The Link Between Body pH and Diseases*
...
The relationship between an acidic body and illness has long been  established, and the medical term for this condition is "acidosis".  Acidosis ironically leads to an acid deficiency in the only organ  requiring acid: the stomach. *There is an inverse relationship between  the pH of the stomach and the rest of the body, so whenever a stomach is  not as acidic as it ought to be, then the rest of the body becomes  acidic.* 

...

The opposite of being acidic is being alkaline. Chemicals (and blood)  which are alkaline readily absorb oxygen. Most pathogens and cancers  cannot survive in an oxygen-rich, alkaline environment. For instance,  oxygenated water (hydrogen peroxide) is an effective infection killer,  because harmful microorganisms consistently die in the presence of  anything highly oxygenated.


Our typically acidic bodies cannot retain enough oxygen to function  properly or fight infections. When a body reaches a pH level of 7.4  (alkaline instead of acidic), cancers become dormant, and at 7.6, all  cancers die rapidly, along with every type of invader.

...

Thus, the dismal lifetime failure rate of standard cancer medicine is a  jaw-dropping 96%. They call it medicine and claim that it is  scientifically validated, but it only works 4% of the time. Doing  nothing is a more effective treatment for cancers than standard  therapies. To manipulate the statistics, any patient who does not die  within 5 years is reported to have had a successful treatment. The  treatments stimulate the acidic conditions that originally caused the  cancers, because they damage the same immune system that is needed to  fight cancer cells, and the treatments randomly damage the organs  throughout a body. Therefore, cancers tend to spread rapidly following  standard treatments.
...
Every person who takes breath on this Earth has cancer. Cancer cells are  a normal part of existence. A healthy body with a healthy immune system  will eliminate these cancer cells at roughly the same rate that they  are spawned. The human body eliminates thousands, and perhaps millions  of cancer cells every day, to ensure that it is clean of these mutated  cells. It is how things are supposed to work. As tissues and cells die,  such as those of killed cancer cells, the decaying tissues ferment to  make the body somewhat more acidic and toxic. With the very active  participation of the liver and kidneys, the body's regulatory and immune  systems simultaneously trigger the chemical reactions to shift the  blood from being slightly acidic back to alkaline by harnessing key  minerals. This is how a healthy body cures itself of cancer every day,  and all of this is a testament to the wonder of God's creation.
...

If a body is made too acidic by diet, toxins, or a suppressed immune  system, then things no longer work as they are supposed to. Excessive  acidity impairs the immune system which is the core of life itself. When  the immune system is compromised, the body loses its ability to  alkalize itself, and then the body loses its ability to absorb oxygen  effectively.
...

Acidosis is a byproduct of an over-taxed immune system, for it is  known that in sickness, the human body is always acidic. The orthodox  establishment considers acidosis to be a symptom of whatever disease  happens to be present, instead of considering that acidosis could be the  root cause of multiple disease states. The utter lack of success in  curing cancers may be due in part to a fundamental misunderstanding of  these relationships.


Cancer is one of the many symptoms of acidosis: albeit one of the  worst. Therefore, tumors are not really a symptom of cancers, but of  acidosis. Cancer cells are normal in even healthy bodies, after all. ... Given  that acidosis is known to appear at the onset of most serious diseases,  including cancers, and all general infections, it is apparent that  acidosis is not merely a coincidental symptom of hundreds of unrelated  diseases. It is a core cause of disease.


Cancers have been cured countless times with alternative therapies  designed to adjust patients' pH (and thereby oxygen intake). People have  been literally saved with food-grade hydrogen peroxide. Of course,  there are much better methods available, and virtually all alternative  therapies are more reliable, safer, quicker, and cheaper than standard  treatments. Remember that orthodox cancer doctors can only boast of a 4%  lifetime cure rate for their *best* treatments, and  "survival" has been redefined to mean just 5 years of life after  diagnosis -- to cook their own statistics. We would do very little  bragging if 96% of our patients died from our treatments. The orthodox  cancer industry is nothing short of a system of genocide.

*Read more:* https://healthwyze.org/index.php/com...d-to-know.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*10 Amazing Health Benefits Of Cinnamon*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*How the Bates Method Can Help You Retrain Your Eyes to See More Clearly Again*


also http://seeing.org/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Naturally Eliminating Joint and Arthritis Pain*
 
 Written by                          C. Thomas Corriher                
 

 




                                                       Chronic joint pain is a plague for 47 million Americans, with a  large portion of them having become totally dependent upon expensive  pain medications. Despite mountains of misinformation, joint pain does  not necessarily need to occur with aging, and it can usually be  eliminated naturally, with much safer alternatives. The human body was  designed to heal itself when given the appropriate nutrients.
    Arthritis is sometimes caused by a virus. This fact is somewhat  ignored in the health industry, because the mainstream establishment is  unable to kill the virus with antibiotics. Admitting the impotency of  their pharmaceutical arsenal would be admitting failure, so they simply  lie about it. Their lack of success in stopping the arthritis virus is  heralded as unquestionable scientific proof that no virus exists. The  logic is very circular. The evidence of the medical cover-up begins with  the fact that there are some viral conditions that are known to  directly cause arthritis, such as hepatitis and Lyme disease.  Furthermore, arthritis should only occur in regions which have been  historically aggravated or injured. If arthritis begins spreading  throughout a body like they admit that arthritis does, then it is  obviously not the result of an injury or of regionalized inflammation.  Injuries cannot move about with a will of their own, even if our modern  medical science claims that they do. Finally, there are alternative  therapies that actually kill the (supposedly non-existent) virus, such  as colloidal silver; to effect a permanent cure. Be warned about  Internet scoundrels who recommend using toxic borax to kill the virus,  because borax is very dangerous, and it is likely to yield long-term  organ damage.
*Natural Treatment Options*

Glucosamine  is a compound that is found naturally in healthy cartilage, but is  typically deficient in those with serious joint issues. The positive  results of glucosamine sulfate have become undeniable, even for the medical establishment. Glucosamine sulfate has repeatedly been shown to be effective in people suffering from arthritis, particularly of the knees. One study  found that the supplementation of glucosamine sulfate resulted in a  carry over effect, which means that some of the benefits continued after  the supplement was discontinued. We recommend that readers seek  vegetarian glucosamine sulfate capsules, else their supplements will be  produced from the skeletons of crustaceans.Apple cider vinegar is a natural anti-inflammatory agent. Many  people have reported remarkable relief, simply through the consumption  of 1-2 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar each morning. Unfortunately,  no official studies have been done on the effect of apple cider vinegar  regarding joint health. However, it is very cheap and worth trying.  Never buy vinegar in plastic containers, as the vinegar's high acidity  will cause the plastic to leach chemicals.Curcumin is an extract of turmeric. This supplement is a powerful anti-inflammatory. Do not confuse it with the spice, cumin.A 2003 study  by The Department of Forensic Medicine in Germany, showed that devil's  claw extract was more effective for treating lower back pain than the  potent pharmaceutical, Vioxx. Devil's claw is known for its pain  relieving and anti-inflammatory properties. It is used by natural  medicine practitioners for the treatment of carpal tunnel, as well as arthritis.Cherry supplementation significantly decreases arthritis pain. Cherries  are natural COX-2 inhibitors, which means that they reduce the enzyme  that causes inflammation within a body. Unlike pharmaceutical COX-2  inhibitors, such as Vioxx and Celebrex, cherries do not cause heart  attacks or bankruptcies, and concentrated cherry supplements tend to be  more effective. Concentrated cherry extract pills may be purchased from  most health food stores and various online sellers. Eating cherries  will, of course, be beneficial too, but eating cherries does not provide  the same degree of benefit that cherry concentrate does.MSM is a sulfur compound that is naturally found in many foods. In dietary supplements, it is sometimes mixed with glucosamine. Studies  on the effects of methylsulfonylmethane (MSM) for joint pain,  particularly arthritis, repeatedly show massive improvements in pain  relief and decreases of inflammation.Vitamin C is required for the production of collagen. It is needed  to repair and maintain the soft tissues around the joints. Practically  everyone is lacking adequate vitamin C, according to the research of the  Linus Pauling Institute.Muscadine grapes are a natural source of resveratrol. Resveratrol  has received a lot of notoriety in recent times for its effect upon joint  and heart health. It is present in red wines and dark grape juice. We  recommend resveratrol from dietary sources, because only a tiny amount  of it is needed for effectiveness, and because resveratrol supplements  are shamelessly over-priced. The excessive concentration of resveratrol  in supplements also risks chelating too much iron from a body.The Budwig protocol  was first used for people with arthritis with great success. The  anti-cancer Budwig protocol is extremely anti-inflammatory, which is  likely why it is so effective in treating arthritis, reversing heart  disease, and curing cancers.Colloidal gold (internally) and colloidal copper (topically) are  both helpful. Copper is dangerous for internal supplementation, because  only a small amount of copper can cause an overdose that is toxic to the  liver. A copper overdose can quickly become a health emergency. Chlorophyll supplementation  is the only safe method for oral copper supplementation. Colloidal  copper and copper hydroxide may be purchased from disreputable sellers  as a supplement product, but such products are always dangerous.Colloidal silver can cure the condition if it is caused by a virus.  The percentage of cases that are caused by a virus is unknown, since the  medical establishment refuses to even acknowledge that a virus could be  involved. When the condition begins spreading throughout the body, then  it is certainly viral. It is rare to find colloidal silver that is  acceptably safe and effective, so we encourage readers to reference the colloidal silver article, in order to make their own. To have it done right, one needs to make it himself. 
 The supplemental treatments work by correcting deficiencies. People  with exceptional diets and lifestyles do not suffer chronic diseases  like arthritis. Our soils are now so minerally deficient that even well-balanced diets are not always enough. Always choose organic produce whenever it is available, and read the PLU numbers  on produce to avoid genetically engineered produce. Eating wholesome,  home-made foods is a primary step in the elimination of health  conditions. Society's reliance upon processed foods has left it  chronically malnourished and physiologically inflamed.
 Pay close attention to the effects of lotions. Most lotions damage  the liver to eventually produce cascading health problems. They are one  of the many hidden chemical industry gotchas that are found in  retailers. For these reasons, we formulated our own copper-based lotion.  We could not find anything commercially that we believed was fit for  human usage, so we created a copper lotion containing natural  ingredients, and it is our flagship product.
*When Arthritis is Not Really Arthritis*
    An entirely different therapy and a parasite cleanse are necessary  for an unknown percentage of arthritis cases, because the "arthritis" is  sometimes Lyme disease that has been misdiagnosed, or another parasitic  condition. Nevertheless, some of the symptom treatments herein may be  of use for pain. Reference the report about Lyme disease, if you need a detailed Lyme disease treatment protocol.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Revelation Of High-Level Cover-Up Will Blow Lid Off Of Vaccine Fraud*
                                                                                                           By Bill Sardi

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Toxic Vaccines Cause Autism*
                                                                               David Brownstein, MD, on the CDC coverup.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Benefits of Beet Juice for Superhealthy Blood*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Dr Robert Bob Beck Lecture - 
Suppressed Medical Discovery To Treat All Disease*

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> *The Benefits of Beet Juice for Superhealthy Blood*


What a beautiful color!   Have you ever tried fermented beets?   They are fermented with salt and whey, a process that removes all sugar.  They are great for digestion and healthy blood.   Thank you for your contribution to health.

----------


## opal

so.. Louise.. re fermented beets.. how much whey and salt?  I got myself a source for raw milk - can I use the whey from REAL buttermilk?  the milk that's left over after making butter (minus the cream on top)?  and how long do I leave it to ferment?

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> so.. Louise.. re fermented beets.. how much whey and salt?  I got myself a source for raw milk - can I use the whey from REAL buttermilk?  the milk that's left over after making butter (minus the cream on top)?  and how long do I leave it to ferment?


Hi Opal,

I've not done my own for a long time because my friend sells hers to me - I'm thankfully spoiled.   Try Nourishing Traditions or other fermenting cites.   I usually used a glass jar, but others claim crocks are best.  You only need a few tablespoons of the whey.   Hope you are successful.

Louise

----------


## opal

thanks.. off to that site now

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

I would also add freshly squeezed lemon juice 5 min before each meal. It works wonders!

*Top 5 Medicinal Foods for Super Immunity*

 
_by_ Elizabeth Renter
_October 7th, 2014_
Updated 10/08/2014 at 12:27 pm 
comment

Tweet
Pin It



Healing occurs from the inside out. Another way of saying that is _you are what you eat_. There are countless healthful foods available to the average modern consumer.*  Many of these foods—grown locally, eaten in-season, and loaded with  nutrients—can help you prevent illness and maintain a healthy body  weight, immune system, and more. Some can simply be life-saving  medicinal foods.*
So which foods pack the most medicinal  punch? Which are tops when it comes to healing disease and illness? You  have likely heard of them before if you are an avid reader of  NaturalSociety. *Here are my top choices of medicinal foods:*
*
1. Ginger*

Used  throughout the ages for its healing properties (like many foods on this  list), ginger been linked to: cancer prevention, anti-inflammatory  benefits, sore throat and upset stomach relief, and more. Perhaps the  simplest and quickest way ginger can provide healing benefits  is in the treatment of stomach distress including nausea, heartburn,  and bloating. The root is easy to incorporate into your cooking, too.
*
2. Garlic*

Garlic is an immune-boosting powerhouse that  is widely used in kitchens around the world. Like ginger, studies have  linked the root to anti-cancer benefits. Garlic’s anti-cancer powers are  so widely accepted that even the National Cancer Institute (generally only aligning with “conventional” cancer treatments) said, _“preliminary  studies suggest that garlic consumption may reduce the risk of  developing several types of cancer, especially cancers of  the gastrointestinal tract.”_
Garlic is also a powerful antiviral, antibacterial, and antifungal agent.
*
3. Green Tea*

Like garlic and ginger, green tea also has anti-cancer benefits. Additionally, green tea could speed up weight loss, boost heart health, and prevent diabetes as well.
*
4. Manuka Honey*

Honey  derived from bees who feast on the nectar and pollen of manuka flowers  has been found to have prolific antibacterial benefits—even working  against antibacterial-resistant infections like MRSA. This magical elixir is also able to heal wounds and potentially fight heart disease.
*
5. Turmeric*

Gaining  popularity in the West due in part to its medicinal benefits, turmeric  is most often seen in middle-eastern cuisines and folk medicine. It’s  tied to blood sugar management, cancer prevention,  oral health, and  even treating depression.
*These five foods pack some of the most healing benefits of any foods in the world, and they are all widely available.*  You can find several of them at your local grocery store, health food  store, or online. Some of them you may even feel like growing yourself.  But no matter how you get them, it’s important you research the benefits  of these foods and make them a part of your life.
Additional Sources:
IowaNow

----------


## donnay

^^^^Good stuff^^^^^

----------


## opal

I wish I could stomach tea.. of any kind.  I just can't stand the stuff.
When we were kids, that's what we got when we were sick.. tea and dry toast.  
So.. now tea just reminds me of sick.. ick

----------


## pessimist

This thread reminded me of this

----------


## Ender

I would add cayenne.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

> This thread reminded me of this


Your post reminds me of this:





Part 3:


 
and this:

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*What Can You Do to Prevent/Treat Ebola and Other Viral Infections*

also this:

*Dr Robert Bob Beck Lecture - Suppressed Medical Discovery*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Turmeric Compound Boosts Regeneration of Brain Stem Cells, Heals Cancer and More*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Doctor Reveals a Mass Cure for Ebola DOES Exist*




 Oil of Oregano

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*A Possible $10 Answer to Ebola*
Dr. Joe Mercola on a therapy that BigPhrma fears.
 





Also see this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9becqRcHH0

and this:




you will sleep like a baby!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Chocolate component reverses memory loss 
in older people, claims study*

                              Columbia University research indicates high-flavanol cocoa rejuvenates specific brain activity through increased blood flow



Get organic cocoa.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Anti - Flu Arsenal  Build Yours Now!*

                                                                                                           By Margaret Durst
Natural Health Blog
                            November 4, 2014

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

6 Natural Remedies for Warts

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Poisoned Wheat Harvest*

                                                                               Daisy Luther on another reason why wheat makes us sick.


Of course the wheat has been genetically mutated in 1970's into a chronic poison with twice the chromosome count that the wheat of the Bible had.
http://www.wheatbellyblog.com/
http://www.wheatbellyblog.com/media/


But even the ancient, pristine wheat is not optimal food source if better options are available:
http://www.wheatbellyblog.com/2014/0...you-eat-kamut/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Got Pain?*

*6 natural, effective alternatives to ibuprofen and aspirin.*

Curcumin has also been found to be as effective as Prozac in treating depression, but comes with no nasty side effects.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*22 Powerful Uses of Frankincense Essential Oil*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Miracle of Lavender Oil: 25 Amazing Uses*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*I Will Never Vaccinate My Child *
Bill Sardi explains the plain and awful facts.

----------


## donnay

> *I Will Never Vaccinate My Child *
> Bill Sardi explains the plain and awful facts.


Great article!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Why is Australia's Vaccine Mafia Desperately Trying to Silence This Brilliant Scientific Researcher?*

                                                                                                          By Mike Adams 
Natural News
                            January 14, 2015
 
...
It’s also why more and more people are waking up and realizing *the vaccine industry is a dangerous medical racket* founded in pseudoscience quackery, depopulation agendas and the systematic *chemical abuse of children*. *Big Pharma today reflects the scientific dictatorship of Big Tobacco from yesteryear*

Much like the con artistry of Big Tobacco which once ruled medical  journals and funded all “scientific” research into the claimed safety of  cigarette smoking, the vaccine industry currently dominates messages  that appear in medical journals and the mainstream media. But this brand  of corporate-quacked pseudoscience is no more legitimate than the Big  Tobacco “science” which produced full-page ads for Camels cigarettes  appearing in the Journal of the American Medical Association along with  claims like, “More doctors smoke Camels than any other cigarette.



In both cases, *the corporate science was utterly contrived*,  and anyone who opposed the for-profit corporate machines that poisoned  people for profit with their toxic products was silenced, fired,  intimidated or otherwise threatened.

 Just as Big Tobacco’s top executives swore under oath to the U.S.  Congress in 1994 that “Nicotine is not addictive,” today’s vaccine  pushers swear, “Vaccines do not cause autism.” And yet even the CDC’s own top scientist whistleblower openly admitted in 2014 to a massive CDC cover-up that sought to bury the data linking autism and vaccines.


Read more: http://www.lewrockwell.com/2015/01/n...ccine-mafia-2/

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Take a Cold Shower*

                                                                               5 reasons why it’s wonderful for your mind and body. Article by Joe Martino.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

This Changes Lives. 
Listen up!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*How Turmeric can Regenerate a Damaged Brain, Boost Brains Stem Cells*

*AND Protect Against Fluoride*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Measles Hysteria*
                                                                               But the real danger is vaccines, says David Brownstein, MD.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*We Already Know How To Cure Cancer*

                                                                                                           By Bill Sardi

                                                                                    February 3, 2015
   
 

_Delivered at the Sixtieth Annual Awards Dinner National Health Federation Woodland Hills, California January 31, 2015_

 Public speaking coaches suggest you size up your audience before you  deliver a speech.  I’m told there are three ways to segment an audience;  those who already embrace what I have to say; those who stand in the  middle and need further convincing and those who oppose or disagree with  what I have to say.  I’m told those who oppose or disagree will not  move all the way to embracing my thoughts, that the best I can expect is  for them to move towards the middle and those in the middle move  towards what I am going to suggest here tonight.

 Now I have a problem because my assessment of this audience is either  that they embrace alternative medicine and some of its obvious  misdirection, or they embrace conventional medicine and all of its  deadly trappings, or that they embrace parts of both which is  practically where most people stand.  The problem is, what if both are  on the wrong track?  Just how am I going to address such an audience?

 In the next few minutes I am going to tell you that cancer has been  cured and how you can do that without any hand holding, both with and  without the use of conventional medicines.  That should surely be the  way to win over a bipolar audience such as this.  But sadly, it won’t.

 I am going to tell you that we have met the outer limits of what can  be accomplished to prevent and cure cancer because in satisfying your  proclivity towards conventional or alternative medicine I am still  butting up against the greatest tool modern medicine uses in its deadly  quest to control your mind and your healthcare decisions — FEAR.

 Gripped with the fear of the fresh diagnosis of cancer what will you  elect to do?  I can tell you right now but I will save it for the end.

 I just may demolish your closely held beliefs in alternative therapies – namely that alkaline diets cure cancer.

 Here are the lines of evidence that alkalinity does not prevent or cure cancer.


There is a 600% increase in the risk for esophageal and gastric cancer with the use of non-prescription antacids.[1]Gastric infection with H. pylori, a bacterium that shuts off acid  production in the gastric tract, increases the risk for cancer.[2]The acid/alkaline balance of the blood is automatically controlled to remain within neutral pH (~7.4)[3]  and if alkaline or acid diets could significantly alter blood pH we  would continually be in the emergency room being treated for alkalosis  or acidosis. 

 Furthermore, I ask those who believe alkaline diets prevent cancer if  they believe probiotic “friendly bacteria” such as acidophilus should  be supplemented in the diet? Most respond positively.  Yet acidophilus  (its first four letters spelled out are A-C-I-D) is acid-forming  bacteria.

 Now, are you ready to hiss and throw me out of this conclave before I  go any farther?  It’s outrageous to believe I know what the cure for  cancer is, after all, where is my Mayo Clinic diploma?  I really have a  lot of convincing to do get you to believe that in the next few minutes.

 In the 1930s it was Otto Warburg who won two Nobel Prizes for his  discovery that cancer cells convert from using oxygen to sugar for  energy.[4]   There is always some “sugar burning” going on, but cancer cells  generate up to 60% of their energy from sugar rather than ~5% in healthy  cells.

 By the way, because cancer cells utilize sugar for energy they expel  lactic acid, and that is how the alkaline theory of cancer got started  in the wrong direction.  The acid is expelled outside of the cancer  cell.

 Indeed, the very way cancer is detected in this modern era is to  image tumors using PET scan technology where radioactive sugar is  instilled and the sugar is immediately attracted to feed the  fast-growing ball of cancer cells wherever they may be, and then  visualized on the PET scan.[5]   The cancer industry certainly knows sugar feeds cancer.

 With recognition that changes in cell metabolism define the  difference between healthy and malignant cells it is shameful that  greater interest in cancer cell metabolism hasn’t been forthcoming  sooner.[6]   An article in the Journal of the National Cancer Institute said the  Warburg Effect is experiencing a renaissance.  And that report was  published a decade ago.[7]

 All of the accumulated knowledge to date involving cancer cell  metabolism strongly suggests limitation of refined sugars to control  tumor cell growth.[8]

 The particular type of sugar consumed may influence cancer risk.  A  recent study is instructive.  Six of ten mice fed a diet rich in high  fructose corn syrup developed liver tumors over a 12-month period of  time versus zero tumors in mice fed a normal diet.[9]

 But for inexplicable reasons, limitation of dietary sugar is not in the average oncologist’s armamentarium.

 From an experiment conducted in 1909 that demonstrated the growth of  implanted tumors was inhibited by underfeeding mice, to reduction in the  recurrence of tumors from 82% in fully-fed mice to only 28% in underfed  mice in an experiment conducted in 1926, it has been widely known that  diet can control cancer.

 Another experiment showed that a limited calorie diet combined with high-fat intake reduced tumor incidence from 73% to just 7%.

 We’ve known for over 100 years that diets can control cancer yet there is no recommended diet for cancer patients.[10]

 A report in the journal The Oncologist suggests that dietary  restriction or intermittent fasting “may be a potent supportive  intervention for patients undergoing standard cancer treatment.”[11]  But is there a cancer patient that ever hears of this?

 Inexplicably, the dietary recommendation for cancer patients  receiving chemotherapy, as described by the American Cancer Society, is  to increase calorie and protein intake.[12]

 Ketone bodies inhibit malignant cell growth.[13]

 The original ketogenic diet was designed by Dr. Russell Wilder in  1924 to treat epilepsy.  It is a diet high in fat, adequate in protein  and low in carbohydrates.

 There already is a ketogenic medical food called KETO-CAL[14],  a nutritional food that is 1.6% carbohydrate and 90% fat used to treat  childhood epilepsy that has been shown to reduce brain tumors in animals  by 35-65%. Good God, we already have a nutritional-based cure for  cancer.

 All three dietary approaches, calorie restriction (fasting) or a low  carbohydrate diet or a ketogenic diet, reduce blood glucose levels that  tumor cells depend upon for survival.

 The use of a low-carbohydrate (no bread, no rice, no pasta), or  calorie-restricted and/or ketogenic diet (low calories, high fat)  decreases the growth of cancer by 15-30% in animals.  The remaining  growth depends on glucose formed by the liver.

 Diabetes is common among patients with cancer.[15]

 An interesting study of 119 breast cancer patients found 65.5% had  diabetes or pre-diabetes with 80% of these cases of diabetes being  previously undiagnosed.[16]

 In older women there is a strong connection between breast cancer mortality and sugar consumption.[17]

 It is instructive to learn that in the animal lab 50% of mice fed a  carbohydrate-rich western diet exhibit tumors by age 1 whereas no tumors  are detected in mice fed a low carbohydrate diet.

 Now it should come as no surprise to learn that the anti-diabetic drug metformin is being re-purposed as an anti-cancer drug.[18]

 The anti-diabetic drug metformin works to reduce blood sugar levels  by reducing glucose production in the liver.  This suggests limited  sugar-carbohydrate diets combined with inhibition of glucose synthesis  from the liver would be the most appropriate anti-cancer therapy.[19]

 Does metformin do more than shrink tumors?  Does it reduce mortality  and save lives?  For comparison, chemotherapy drugs gain approval from  the FDA if they shrink tumors by 50% even though they don’t prolong  survival.  The most recent study indicates metformin does indeed reduce  mortality from cancer and from all-causes by about 25%.[20]

 Metformin first gained approval by the FDA in 1957 for the treatment  of adult-onset diabetes.  In 1971 the idea that metformin may be a  promising anti-cancer drug was first proposed and subsequent animal  experiments in that same decade confirmed that notion. A report  published in Science magazine in 2012 states that metformin may have  saved more people from cancer death than any drug in history as some 120  million prescriptions are written for it annually.[21]

 So let’s go to our doctor and demand we get an Rx for metformin.  But  wait.  We know modern medicine has dragged its feet for over a century  on the connection between diet and cancer and for over 80 years since  the discovery by Otto Warburg in Germany that cancer cells thrive on  sugar; and since 1971 when it was first realized metformin reduces  cancer growth and mortality. Why are we going back and asking our  doctors for metformin when they have lost all level of trust?

 But what if we, for many reasons, don’t want a synthetic drug to treat our cancer?  There is a natural molecule for you.

 Metformin genetically produces its anti-cancer effects primarily by exerting its influence over a key enzyme, AMPK.[22]

 And it turns out that resveratrol, known as a red wine molecule, has  been found to increase AMPK 200 times better than metformin.

 A remarkable comparison was performed in the animal lab between  metformin, the anti-diabetic drug, and resveratrol, the red wine  molecule.  At a 30 times lower dose, resveratrol outperformed metformin,  demonstrably reduced blood sugar levels, improved the ability of  insulin to enter cells and produce energy and activated more internal  antioxidant enzymes as well as restored vitamin C levels to normal  better than metformin.[23]

 Modern medicine is ignoring resveratrol, but you don’t have to.

 Resveratrol also turns off the cancer switch.

 The switch that causes healthy cells to convert to using sugar for  energy is called hypoxia inducing factor-1 or HIF-1 for short.  There is  compelling evidence that hypoxia inducing factor-1 (HIF-1) is that very  switch that signals cells to utilize sugar for energy.[24],[25],[26],[27],[28],[29]

 But what would happen if we blocked that cell signal?  What if we  shut off the HIF-1 protein from being produced?  Cells might actually be  oxygen deprived, but if the HIF-1 signal is not sent, cells would not  convert to utilization of sugar for energy.



 Also HIF-1 inhibition blocks the development of new blood vessels  that facilitate the delivery of sugars and other nutrients to the tumor  site.

 The most profound HIF-1 inhibitor, pharmaceutical or nutriceutical,  is a matrix of natural molecules called polyphenols available as a  propriety dietary supplement, a proprietary formula I confess I have a  financial interest in.  In research conducted by National Institutes of  Health researchers report this nutraceutical was found to down-regulate  genes that control HIF-1 by -1366-fold in rodent heart tissues.  This  was compared to plain resveratrol -189 fold.[30]   The cancer switch can be demonstrably turned off by an off-the-shelf  molecule – resveratrol and more so when combined with other similar  molecules.

 The scientific literature points to combination therapy, low sugar  and low carbohydrate diets combined with drugs and/or nutraceuticals to  successfully subdue cancer.

*Will anything ever change in cancer therapy?*

 Oncologists only mention in passing that there are no cures for  cancer and in fact, cancer cells are only temporarily killed off with  chemotherapy or radiation.  Since treatment is spaced out to allow for  recovery, during these intervals cancer cells repopulate.[31]

 Seventy-percent of cancers are solid tumors which radiation or chemotherapy cannot penetrate.[32]   Chemotherapy inevitably results in cancer treatment resistance and  destroys the immune system.  Modern cancer treatment is largely an  exercise in futility.

 Infusion of chemotherapy agents in the oncologist’s office, which by one report only contribute to ~2% of the cancer cures[33], generates 80% of an oncologist’s income.[34]  Any therapy that would interrupt that income stream would likely be ignored or rejected outright.

 Nothing may ever be allowed to change in the cancer treatment arena.   But that doesn’t mean you need to be a victim of cancer and/or be duped  by the cancer treatment industry.

 Will anything that I said tonight change the way you practically  address your diet or alter your health decisions?  That is not likely.

 A long-term study in Canada showed that patients who elected to  undergo cancer treatment achieved a median survival of only 9-months  over patients who refused to undergo radiation, surgery or chemotherapy.[35]

 Do you think that you would stand a good chance of living more than 9  months longer by adhering to what you have learned here tonight?  Do  you think that a low sugar/carbohydrate diet combined with a drug like  metformin or a molecule like resveratrol would prolong life by 9 months  without all the pain, suffering, anguish and financial ruin that results  from modern cancer treatment?

 It was John Ely PhD who had shown in the animal lab that only 1 in 20  mice (5%) fed a low-sugar died expired from implanted breast tumors  whereas 16 of 24 mice (66%) fed a high-sugar and carbohydrate diet  failed to survive[36],  ventured to place two end-stage terminal breast cancer patients on a  low-sugar/ low carbohydrate diet combined with oral vitamin C.  Each  subject shed 50 pounds and lived 11 and 13 years respectively.[37]

 So what are you going to tell others about what you heard tonight?    You may tell others you heard some homeopathic lecturer talk about sugar  and cancer at a dinner party and you decided to forgo dessert.  You are  stymied.   You don’t know what to do with the information that has just been  delivered to you.  You, you want to check with your doctor first.  You  need to hear this from others before you believe it.  Why doesn’t my  doctor tell me this, you ask?  Yes, why doesn’t he?

 You see, you have never made an independent health decision in your  lifetime and now you are being asked to do that in regard to a mortal  disease.  You are paralyzed by the thought of making the wrong decision.

 If your mother has cancer and you attempt to share this information  with her to forgo chemotherapy, your relatives will secret her away for a  second opinion with an oncologist and you won’t be able to stand up to  them.  They have the doctors and all that medical technology on their  side and all you have is a few herbs and a diet in their place.

*So where does this information leave you?*

 In summary, if you prefer conventional medicine and you or a loved  one are diagnosed with cancer or desire to prevent recurrence of cancer  you might consult with a licensed physician about a prescription for the  anti-diabetic medicine metformin.

 If you adamantly have camped yourself away from using any  conventional cancer treatment and are looking for a natural remedy, you  might start with resveratrol in modest doses (no more than 350  milligrams/day).  If you already take metformin, you can take  resveratrol with it to potentiate its action.

 If you absolutely don’t want anything to do with pills, you can start with a low-sugar/ low-carbohydrate diet.

 So where did I just leave my audience – perplexed, paralyzed,  frightened, pulled in two directions, pitted against family members and  doctors, feeling they face the rest of life without ever having a  chocolate chip cookie again, feeling exploited by the cancer treatment  industry, and needing validation from other sources?  Shall we muscle  test the ideas presented here?  You will have to sort it out from here  on your own.

 I often ask myself why I beat myself up attempting to reach out to  people who have no ears to hear?  My message of hope is trumped by white  coated-doctors with Mayo Clinic diplomas.  But how can they say it is  unproven, especially when chemotherapy and radiation treatment have been  disproven?[38] And with that said, why don’t we take care of all the tension I have just created and have an extra dessert?

*References*

[1] Duan L, et al, Antacid drug use and risk of esophageal and gastric adenocarcinoma in Los Angeles County.  Cancer Epidemiology Biomarkers 18: 526-33, Feb 2009.

[2]  Yeh YC, et al, H pylori CagL-Y58/E59 prime higher integrin A 5B1 in  adverse pH condition to enhance hypochlorhydria vicious cycle for  gastric carcinogenesis.  PLoS One 8: e72735, Aug 29, 2013.

[3] Overview of acid-base balance.  The Merck Manual (April 2013).

[4] Chen X, et al, The Warburg Effect: evolving interpretations of an established concept.  Free Radical Biology Medicine Sept 29, 2014.

[5] National Cancer Institute: Nuclear Imaging (PET)

[6] Razungles J, et al, The Warburg effect: from theory to therapeutic applications in cancer.  Medicine Sciences 29: 1026-33, Nov 2013.

[7] Garber K, Energy boost: the Warburg effect returns in a new theory of cancer.  Journal National Cancer Institute 96: 1805-06, 2004.

[8] Madrimas, Excess sugar linked to cancer.  Science Daily Feb 1, 2013.

[9]  Dowman JK, Development of hepatocellular carcinoma in a murine model of  non-alcoholic steatohepatitis induced by use of a high-fat/fructose  diet and sedentary lifestyle.  American Journal Pathology 184; 1550-61, May 2014.

[10] Kritchevsky D, Caloric Restriction and Experimental Carcinogenesis.  Toxicological Sciences 52: 13-16, 1999.

[11] Champ CE, et al, Nutrient restriction and radiation therapy for cancer treatment: when less is more.  The Oncologist 18: 97-103, 2013.

[12]  Lee C, Longo VD, Fasting vs dietary restriction in cellular protection  and cancer treatment: form model organisms to patients.  Oncogene 30: 3305-16, July 2011.

[13] Magee BA, et al, The inhibition of malignant cell growth by ketone bodies.  Australian Journal Experimental Medical Science 57: 529-38, Oct 1979.

[14] Nutricia, North America.  Keto-Cal.

[15]Jacob P, Chowdbury TA, Management of diabetes in patients with cancer.  Quarterly Journal Medicine Oct 31, 2014.

[16] Gy J, et al, Incidences of diabetes and prediabetes among female adult breast cancer patients after systemic treatment. Medical Oncology 30: 687, 2013.

[17] Seely S, Horrobin DF, Diet and breast cancer: the possible connection with sugar consumption.  Medical Hypotheses 11:319-27, July 1983.

[18] Quinn BJ, et al, Repositioning metformin for cancer prevention and treatment. Trends Endocrinology Metabolism 24: 469-80, Sept 2013.

[19]  Oleksyszyn J, The complete control of glucose level utilizing the  composition of ketogenic diet with the gluconeogenesis inhibition, the  anti-diabetic drug metformin, as a potential anti-cancer therapy.  Medical Hypotheses 77: 171-73, 2011.

[20] Lega IC, et al, The effect of metformin on mortality following cancer among patients with diabetes. Cancer Epidemiology Biomarkers Prevention 23: 1974-84, Oct 2014.

[21] Anisimov VN, Do metformin a real anticarcinogen?  A critical reappraisal of experimental data. Annals Translational Medicine 2: 60, June 2014.

[22] Chen S, et al, Combined cancer therapy with non-conventional drugs: all roads lead to AMPK. Mini Review Medicinal Chemistry 14: 642-54, 2014.

[23]  Begul PK, et al, Attenuation of insulin resistance, metabolic syndrome  and hepatic oxidative stress by resveratrol in fructose-fed rats.  Pharmacological Research 66: 260-68, Sept 2012.

[24]  Zwaans BM, Lombard DB, Interplay between sirtuins, MYC and  hypoxia-inducible factor in cancer-associated metabolic reprogramming.  Disease Models & Mechanisms 7: 1023-32, 2014.

[25]  Purkayastha BP, Roy JK, Cancer cell metabolism and developmental  homeodomain/POU domain transcription factors: a connecting link.  Cancer Letters June 5, 2014.

[26] Yang F, et al, Reciprocal regulation of HIF-1a and lincRNA-p21 modulates the Warburg effect.  Molecular Cell 53: 88-100, Jan 2014.

[27]  Prigione A, et al, HIF1a modulates cell fate reprogramming through  early glycolytic shift and upregulation of PDK1-3 and PKM2.  Stem Cells 32: 364-76, Feb 2014.

[28] Palsson-McDermott EM, O’Neill LA, The Warburg effect then and now: from cancer to inflammatory diseases.  Bioessays 35: 965-73, Nov 2013.

[29] Semenza GL, HIF-1 mediates metabolic responses to intratumoral hypoxia and oncogenic mutations.  Journal Clinical Investigation 123: 3664-71, Sept 2013.

[30] Mukhopadhyay P, et al, Restoration of altered microRNA expression in the ischemic heart with resveratrol.  PLoS One 5: e15705, Dec 23, 2010.

[31] Kim JJ, Tannock IF, Repopulation of cancer cells during therapy: an important cause of treatment failure. Nature Reviews Cancer 5: 516-25, July 20005.

[32] Tannock IF, et al, Limited penetration of anticancer drugs through tumor tissue.  Clinical Cancer Research 8: 878, March 2002.

[33] Morgan G, et al, The contribution of cytotoxic chemotherapy to 5-year survival in adult malignancies.  Clinical Oncology 16: 549-60, Dec 2004.

[34] Medical Oncology Compensation Survey Report 2013.  Integrated Health Strategies, 2013.

[35] Huchcroft SA, Snodgrass T, Cancer patients who refuse treatment.  Cancer Causes & Control  4: 179-85, May 1993.

[36] Santisteban GA, et al, Glycemic modulation of tumor tolerance in a mouse model of breast cancer.  Biochemical & Biophysical Research Communications 132: 3: 1174-79.

[37] Ely J, Glycemic modulation of tumor tolerance.  Journal Orthomolecular Medicine 11: 1996

[38] Morgan G, et al, The contribution of cytotoxic chemotherapy to 5-year survival in adult malignancies.  Clinical Oncology (Royal College Radiology) 16: 549-60, Dec 2004.

The Best of Bill Sardi

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Eat Fat to be Slim!
 
(It's carbs, especially "wheat" that make you hungry and fat.)


 
"The reason the diet works is the impact fat has on a hormone called insulin.Released  when you eat, insulin's job is to shuttle glucose, the sugar our body  normally uses for energy, into cells where it can be used as fuel.
How much insulin you produce depends on which foods you consume.
Sugar and carbohydrates (which your body converts quickly into glucose) produce the highest level.

Protein, which takes a bit more effort to turn into glucose, creates a smaller rise.


Dietary fat,  however, takes a few complicated steps to convert to glucose and  therefore doesn't trigger any direct rise in insulin at all.
Swap  to a diet that consists of a lot of high-fat foods and very few  carbohydrates and you create a situation where insulin is low and you  remove your body's normal source of fuel.
At  this point it has to do something to get the energy it needs, and that  something is to switch to using fat instead (a state scientists call  ketosis).
Every time a little bit of fat leaves the cells to be used as energy the fat cells get smaller and lighter - and so do you.

HE FILL-UP FACTOR
Hunger is a common reason people find diets hard to stick to, but it's very hard to be hungry eating just fat and protein.
One reason is that ketones released as you start to burn fat suppress appetite.
The combination also avoids sudden peaks and troughs in blood sugar that cause food cravings.
Finally, fat digests slowly, keeping you fuller longer.
Can you imagine what difference that would make to eradicating 3pm sugar cravings?
Fat is also mentally satisfying. "


*THE BENEFITS OF EATING A LOW CARB, HIGH FAT DIET * 

                • You lose weight: On average 6-8 lb (2.7-3.6 kg) in two weeks.
• You lose inches: Usually 1-3 inches (2.5-7.5cm) off the tummy and waist and more elsewhere.
• Your skin looks amazing:  Fat plumps up skin and by the end of the plan you could find your skin  is glowing and fine lines and wrinkles have virtually disappeared.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/ar...ok-claims.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*15 Reasons You Should Be Drinking Lemon Water Every Day*





 By Amy Goodrich
                         Posted Thursday, July 3, 2014 at 06:37pm EST
 

                                   If you are looking for an easy trick to improve your life and overall  health, than look no further. Drinking lemon water first thing in the  morning is a pretty simple routine to get into and will have tremendous  effects on your overall health.
 Since I started this simple and surprisingly healthy habit a few  years ago, I definitely noticed the difference. Not only does the  refreshing taste wake me up in the morning, it helps to kick start  digestion and finalizes my body’s natural detoxification processes… And  lemons are packed with vitamin C, B, calcium, iron, magnesium,  potassium, enzymes, antioxidants, and fibers.
 According to the Ayurvedic philosophy, choices you make regarding  your daily routine either build up resistance to diseases or tear it  down.
 So what are you waiting for to jump start your day with this  incredible easy morning routine. Its benefits are endless and I listed  the 15 most important ones for you in this article.

*1.    Improves Digestion*

 Lemon juice has a similar structure to your stomach’s juices and  helps to loosen and flush out toxins from the digestive tract. Lemon  juice can help ease indigestion, heartburn, and bloating. It also helps  to move your bowels in the morning, hydrates your colon, stimulate bile  production, and infuses water in your stool.

*2.    Boost Immune System.*

 Lemon juice is rich in vitamin C, which helps strengthen the immunes  system and fights cold and flu. But not only vitamin C is important for a  good working immune system, iron is another important nutrient, and  lemons improve the ability to absorb more iron from the food you eat.

*3.    Hydrates Your Body*

 It is important to stay hydrated. Especially during the summer  months. Plain water is best, but many people find this boring and are  not drinking enough of it. That’s where lemon comes into play to make  things more interesting. So feel free to not only start your day with  lemon water, but drink as many glasses as you wish during the day to  stay hydrated.

*4.    Boost Energy*

 Lemon water gives you an instant boost of energy and improves your mood right at the start of your day.

*5.    Promote Healthy And Rejuvenated Skin*

 Lemons are a rich sources of antioxidants that prevent free radical  damage. These free radicals are responsible for pre-mature aging of your  skin. Vitamin C helps to maintain your skin’s elasticity to prevent the  formation of wrinkles and decrease blemishes.

*6.    Reduce Inflammation*

 Lemons have the ability to remove uric acid from your joints. Uric acid built-ups are one of the major causes of inflammation.

*7.    Weight Loss Aid*

 Although lemon water on its own is no weight loss miracle, it can  definitely help you to achieve faster and long term results. Lemons  assist in fighting hunger cravings, boost metabolism, and give you a  stuffed feeling, making it less likely to snack in between meals.

*8.    Alkalize Your Body*

 Although lemons have a sour taste, they are one of the most  alkalizing food sources on Earth. Too much acids can cause inflammation,  obesity, and major diseases like cancer, diabetes and Alzheimer’s. Click here to learn more about the importance of alkalizing your body.

*9.    Cleansing Properties*

 Lemons help your entire body to flush out more toxins to prevent  built-ups and damage to your cells, tissues, and organs. It stimulates  your liver to produce more enzymes and work more efficiently. Lemon  juice works as a diuretic to keep your urinary tract toxin-free and can  also change the pH levels which discourage bacterial growth. This is  very helpful for people who often suffer from UTI (urinary tract  infection). And like mentioned before, lemons loosen and flush out waste  from your digestive tract and cleanse your colon.

*10.Antibacterial and Antiviral Properties*

 Lemons have antibacterial and antiviral properties. They help fight  the flu, cold, and soothe a sore throat. Although people who drink their  daily lemon water every day are less likely to get these in the first  place.

*...*
*12.Freshen Breath*

 Lemons freshen your breath and fight mouth bacteria. Although lemons  are great for your overall oral health, avoid drinking or using it  undiluted. The citric acid can erode tooth enamel, so don’t brush your  teeth with it, but have a glass of lemon water instead.

*13.Boost Brain Power*

 The high levels of potassium and magnesium show beneficial effects on  our brain and nerve health. Lemon water can give you the boost you need  to fight depression and stress. It creates mental clarity and more  focus, making it a great drink for students or people with busy and  stressful jobs.

*14.Anti-cancer*

 Lemon’s antioxidants not only protect your skin from ageing, but also  reduce the risk of several types of cancer. They are great in  neutralizing acids as well. Cancer loves to grow in an acidic  environment. Alkalizing your body may stop cancer cells to grow and may  reduce the risk of getting cancer in the first place.

*15.Get Of Caffeine*

 Many people are able to get off caffeine by replacing their morning  coffee by lukewarm lemon water. It gives a similar energy boost to wake  your body and boost energy as one cup of coffee would.

*How To Make Lemon Water*

 Making lemon water is super simple. It takes less than 5 minutes of  your precious morning time. Just squeeze half a lemon in lukewarm water.  If you weigh more than 150 pounds, use a whole lemon.
 Why use lukewarm (or room temperature) instead of cold or hot water  to make this healing morning drink? Well, hot or cold water takes more  energy to process, so your first glass in the morning should be lukewarm  or at room temperature to slowly wake your body and kick start  digestion.
 If you love the taste feel free to add more lemon water to your diet  during the rest of the day, cold or hot. It adds up to your daily water  need, is less boring than plain water, and adds tons of benefits for  body and mind.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Bring Back Childhood Measles Parties*

*Dr. Donald W. Miller, Jr. talks to Lew Rockwell about disease, vaccines, and real dangers.*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Quick Tip: Hydrogen Peroxide For Stunningly White Teeth*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Study: Junk Food more Deadly than War, Famine, Genocide* *combined.*
The junk food habit is killing 40% more people than wars, famine, dictators, murderers, and politicians put-together.



because of this 

*Officials Declare Eating Healthy a Mental Disorder* 



You can't make this up:
truth is stranger than fiction!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Eight Most Damaging Ingredients to Watch for on Food Labels

                                                                                                           By Joseph Mercola
Mercola.com
                            March 23, 2015
 


Read here.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*10 Things to Throw Away for Better Health*

                                                                                                           By Joseph Mercola
Mercola.com
                            April 7, 2015

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*How To Quickly Remedy Food Poisoning*

Written by                          C. Thomas Corriher 
 

              Pepto-Bismol is a popular option  for symptom relief in the Americas; but ironically, it is itself one of  the most toxic remedies available. Along with being radioactive, the  inactive ingredients range from saccharin to benzoic acid (a benzene  derivative), to aluminum compounds. 
Therefore, Pepto-Bismol will  actually contribute to long-term health problems.

 There are natural options that greatly reduce the recovery time, and they come with no dangerous side-effects.

*Ginger:* Even some pharmacists will recommend this  herbal option for nausea and vomiting. For faster absorption, it can be  held in the mouth and allowed to sink through the tissues into the blood  stream. Ginger pills can be purchased cheaply from health food stores.  The media and medical establishment expressed shock when ginger was  successfully used to eliminate nausea from chemotherapy poisoning. It is  very effective.*Activated Charcoal:* Having astounding properties,  activated charcoal is able to neutralize the overwhelming majority of  toxins, from Prozac to arsenic. It is the world's best general-purpose  filtering agent. It is all natural (made from burnt coconut shells). It  has been a staple of poison control centers since their inception. A  consequence of using it is that it will stop an individual from  absorbing his food nutrients and medications. It will usually stop a  case of food poisoning from progressing, and do so rapidly. See the  article about activated carbon  for more information about its unique qualities. Never use charcoal  briquettes, like those that are used for outdoor cooking. Activated  charcoal is an essential first aid item, so every family should keep  some that has been pre-emptively ground into powder and stored inside an  air tight container, for poison emergencies.*Colloidal Silver:* When food poisoning is caused by bacteria (it usually is), then colloidal silver will kill it. Some people who can their own foods use colloidal silver as a natural and non-toxic preservative. 

Read more here.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The American Cancer Society Admitted That Untreated Cancers Often Go Away Naturally*


Written by Sarah C. Corriher





Are you still walking for the cure?   That money you're raising is the reason why they'll never find it.




 While researching the use of alternative therapies that were utilized  by Suzanne Somers, we came across doctors and media outlets who  desperately tried to malign her reputation. Their responses were so  hasty that they accidentally revealed statistics that are not normally  shared with the public.
_"We're finding that about 25 to 30  percent of some cancers stop growing at some point, that can make some  treatments look good that aren't doing anything. Until doctors figure  out how to identify which patients have cancers that won't progress, the  only option is to treat everyone."_
-- Dr. Otis Brawley, American Cancer Society's Chief Medical Officer    While some people might consider 25 to 30 percent to be a relatively  low percentage, this is actually much higher than the success rate for  chemotherapy. The true life-long cure rate bounces between 2 and 4  percent for orthodox treatments. When compared, 30% suddenly becomes a  very impressive figure with a gain of 10 times. Of course, this number  speaks only for those who supposedly get no treatments at all.  Alternative therapies get better life-long cure rates than 30%, but  these numbers are not discussed publicly by medical officials, and  rarely in private. Why aren't these figures ever given to patients who  are diagnosed with cancer? Why are they instead told the lie that they  will certainly die if they refuse chemotherapy and radiation when almost  the opposite is true?
 We have searched tirelessly for the success rates of those who  decided to walk away from all treatments for several years, but we only  found it when the American Cancer Society stumbled in its attempts to  defend its bruised reputation from meekly Susan Somers. Why didn't they  publicly release those numbers before? The recovery of Suzanne Somers  was obviously quite embarrassing for them, because not only is she one  of many who has cured herself of cancer permanently (not just 5 years of  survival) but she also went public about her experiences with  alternative treatments. Had she religiously followed the orthodox  therapies, she would have had a 96% chance of not being alive, and her  protracted death would have been truly horrific.

 The quotation cited earlier makes another interesting point. Doctors  really have no clue which cancers will progress, and which ones will  not. Therefore, we must ask if early testing is _really_ a good  idea. With early testing, not only do the tests actually stimulate  cancers through radiation, cutting, and poisoning, but doctors  frequently discover anomalies that would otherwise naturally disappear  if left alone. They always treat those abnormalities, and the patients  almost always die from the treatments. People nowadays die from the  treatments instead of the cancers, and this is shown in the  establishment's own statistics. Whenever a body is exposed to  chemotherapy, cancers will strike sooner or later regardless of whether  they existed initially. All chemotherapy drugs are carcinogenic, and  they weaken all healthy cells. This is admitted in the official  literature for adverse effects for all of the so-called anti-cancer  medications, and massive cellular destruction is officially a part of  standard treatments by design. They claim that their medicines attack  the weaker cancer cells, but they actually do that by attacking all of  the cells, and thereby the very immune system that is so critical for  recovery.
_"Call it the arrow of cancer. Like  the arrow of time, it was supposed to point in one direction. Cancers  grew and worsened. But as a paper in The Journal of the American Medical  Association noted last week, data from more than two decades of  screening for breast and prostate cancer call that view into question.  Besides finding tumors that would be lethal if left untreated, screening  appears to be finding many small tumors that would not be a problem if  they were left alone, undiscovered by screening. They were destined to  stop growing on their own or shrink, or even, at least in the case of  some breast cancers, disappear."_
-- Gina Kolata, the New York Times, October 26, 2009 The success rate of curing cancer is not going to rise much in  orthodox medicine, because it is unwilling to consider any less  profitable methodologies. A rise in orthodox cancer treatment success  rates would indicate that their methods of calculating cure rates have  changed, not the actual survival rates. It is how the _science_  of modern medicine is cooked. Barely surviving for 5 years is currently  counted as a successful cure, but patients usually die between the 5 and  10 year mark. It is called "cooking the books" in accounting circles.  Most people are shocked when they learn that those who die during drug  trials are censored from the records, because the departed did not  "complete the study". Getting killed in an experimental drug trial  actually helps a drug company's chance of getting that drug approved,  because those who get the sickest are not counted.
_"Success of most chemotherapies is  appalling... There is no scientific evidence for its ability to extend  in any appreciable way the lives of patients suffering from the most  common organic cancer... Chemotherapy for malignancies too advanced for  surgery, which accounts for 80% of all cancers, is a scientific  wasteland."_
-- Dr. Uhlrich Abel If the cancer industry were really concerned about scientific  progress, then it would not hide its own statistics. Truth does not fear  investigation. Instead, its numbers are repeatedly covered up, and the  scientific community eliminates from its ranks anyone who refuses to  accept the establishment's zealous dogma. It is not science. It is  politics, and a very deadly form of it.
_"Two to four percent of cancers respond to chemotherapy."_
-- Ralph Moss, Ph.D

----------


## donnay

Great info--as always!  Thanks!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Muscular Dystrophy Has Been Cured








*Muscular Dystrophy Association
Fires Jerry Lewis for becoming aware of a Cure* 

*Actor Jerry Lewis showed data to the Muscular Dystrophy Association's (M.D.A.) medical committee that was given to* *him by Dr. Joel Wallach, DVM,* *ND**, containing Dr. Wallach's findings for the elimination of Muscular Dystrophy.  The M.D.A. immediately fired Jerry Lewis, all who heard and saw the data, and those at the MDA who were loyal to Jerry. * *The Muscular Dystrophy Association is pocketing the donations and has no interest in eliminating the disease.**  Do not give them money, and tell others not to. * 

 
http://www.healthplanetnutrition.com...wis-fired.html

----------


## donnay

> Muscular Dystrophy Has Been Cured


*
Muscular dystrophy telethon, long run by Jerry Lewis, ends on ABC*

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

This money they are raising is precisely the reason they are hiding the cure for over 30 years.

----------


## donnay

> This money they are raising is precisely the reason they are hiding the cure for over 30 years.


Correct.

Same thing goes for other big organizations like this.  There is no money in cures!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

2 Minutes to Spare? Do this to Improve Your Health

                                                                                                          By Dr. Victor Marchione  
Bel Marra Health
                            May 19, 2015

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Every Mass Shooting Shares One Thing In Common & It’s NOT Weapons*

                                                                                                          By Dan Roberts 
AmmoLand.com
                            June 20, 2015

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*The Vicious Truth About Antidepressants and Violent Behavior*

                                                                                                           By Edward Group
Global Healing Center
                            June 18, 2015

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Monopoly Medicine - G Edward Griffin Interviews Mike Adams ( Full Interview )*



Great info.

Also check out:

 Dr. Alex Loyd - Healing Code system


THE way to get healthy! Learn it!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Urgent Public Health Warning Video

http://research.lfb.org/research/video/nhs_gmo_0315

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Putin: Human evolution under big threat from GMOs, vaccines
Read here.
...
"Describing the average government-controlled Westerner as an  'intensively vaccinated borderline autistic fat man slumped in front of a  screen battling a high-fructose corn syrup comedown,' the report states  that such tactics used by governments to subjugate their citizens are  not only 'dark/evil' but 'counter-productive in the medium to long  term.'" ...

"'Largest world supplier of healthy, ecologically clean and high-quality food'
Under Putin, who is a billionaire himself, the Russian government has been giving away land for free over the past few years to anyone who is willing to plant and farm organically and sustainably, with the goal of becoming the world's "leading exporter" of non-GMO foods that are based on "ecologically clean" production." ...

""We are not only able to feed ourselves taking into account our lands, water resources – Russia  is able to become the largest world supplier of healthy, ecologically  clean and high-quality food which the Western producers have long lost,  especially given the fact that demand for such products in the world  market is steadily growing," the Russian leader said in a speech to  Parliament."...


*My analysis:*
Nazi Germany had a huge push for healthy population before it attacked the world. The banksters wanted Germany strong and the world week. The same is happening in Russia. Banksters are building it up before it is to attack the west, while West is being poisoned to weaken it. 

Nevertheless the points the Russians are making about the food are absolutely valid, and should be adopted by any nation which wishes to remain strong and healthy.

----------


## donnay

> Putin: Human evolution under big threat from GMOs, vaccines
> Read here.
> ...
> "Describing the average government-controlled Westerner as an  'intensively vaccinated borderline autistic fat man slumped in front of a  screen battling a high-fructose corn syrup comedown,' the report states  that such tactics used by governments to subjugate their citizens are  not only 'dark/evil' but 'counter-productive in the medium to long  term.'" ...
> 
> "'Largest world supplier of healthy, ecologically clean and high-quality food'
> Under Putin, who is a billionaire himself, the Russian government has been giving away land for free over the past few years to anyone who is willing to plant and farm organically and sustainably, with the goal of becoming the world's "leading exporter" of non-GMO foods that are based on "ecologically clean" production." ...
> 
> ""We are not only able to feed ourselves taking into account our lands, water resources – Russia  is able to become the largest world supplier of healthy, ecologically  clean and high-quality food which the Western producers have long lost,  especially given the fact that demand for such products in the world  market is steadily growing," the Russian leader said in a speech to  Parliament."...
> ...



I sure hope people wake up before it is too late.  +rep

----------


## opal

Almost makes me want to move there... not a warm enough place in that country for me though

----------


## donnay

> Almost makes me want to move there... not a warm enough place in that country for me though


Snowden is in good company.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

The Fraud that is Psychiatry

Read full article here.

...
"In an April 19, 1994, New York Times piece, Scientist At Work, Daniel Goleman called Frances Perhaps the most powerful psychiatrist in America at the moment

Well, sure. If youre sculpting the entire canon of diagnosable mental disorders for your colleagues, for insurers, for the government, for Pharma (who will sell the drugs matched up to the 297 DSM-IV diagnoses), youre right up there in the pantheon.

Long after the DSM-IV had been put into print, Dr. Frances talked to Wireds Greenberg and said the following:

There is no definition of a mental disorder. Its bull$#@!. I mean, you just cant define it.

BANG.

Thats on the order of the designer of the Hindenburg, looking at the burned rubble on the ground, remarking, Well, I knew there would be a problem.

After a suitable pause, Dr. Frances remarked to Greenberg, These concepts [of distinct mental disorders] are virtually impossible to define precisely with bright lines at the borders.

Frances might have been obliquely referring to the fact that his baby, the DSM-IV, had rearranged earlier definitions of ADHD and Bipolar to permit many MORE diagnoses, leading to a vast acceleration of drug-dosing with highly powerful and toxic compounds.

If this is medical science, a duck is a rocket ship.

To repeat, Dr. Frances work on the DSM IV allowed for MORE toxic drugs to be prescribed, because the definitions of Bipolar and ADHD were expanded to include more people.

Adverse effects of Valproate (given for a Bipolar diagnosis) include:

* acute, life-threatening, and even fatal liver toxicity;
* life-threatening inflammation of the pancreas;
* brain damage.

Adverse effects of Lithium (also given for a Bipolar diagnosis) include:

* intercranial pressure leading to blindness;
* peripheral circulatory collapse;
* stupor and coma.

Adverse effects of Risperdal (given for Bipolar and irritability stemming from autism) include:

* serious impairment of cognitive function;
* fainting;
* restless muscles in neck or face, tremors (may be indicative of motor brain damage).

Dr. Frances self-admitted label-juggling act also permitted the definition of ADHD to expand, thereby opening the door for greater and greater use of Ritalin (and other similar compounds) as the treatment of choice.

Sowhat about Ritalin?

In 1986, The International Journal of the Addictions published an important literature review by Richard Scarnati. It was called An Outline of Hazardous Side Effects of Ritalin (Methylphenidate) [v.21(7), pp. 837-841].

Scarnati listed a large number of adverse effects of Ritalin and cited published journal articles which reported each of these symptoms.

For every one of the following (selected and quoted verbatim) Ritalin effects, there is at least one confirming source in the medical literature:

* Paranoid delusions
* Paranoid psychosis
* Hypomanic and manic symptoms, amphetamine-like psychosis
* Activation of psychotic symptoms
* Toxic psychosis
* Visual hallucinations
* Auditory hallucinations
* Can surpass LSD in producing bizarre experiences
* Effects pathological thought processes
* Extreme withdrawal
* Terrified affect
* Started screaming
* Aggressiveness
* Insomnia
* Since Ritalin is considered an amphetamine-type drug, expect amphetamine-like effects
* Psychic dependence
* High-abuse potential DEA Schedule II Drug
* Decreased REM sleep
* When used with antidepressants one may see dangerous reactions including hypertension, seizures and hypothermia
* Convulsions
* Brain damage may be seen with amphetamine abuse.

In the US alone, there are at least 300,000 cases of motor brain damage incurred by people who have been prescribed so-called anti-psychotic drugs (aka major tranquilizers). Risperdal (mentioned above as a drug given to people diagnosed with Bipolar) is one of those major tranquilizers. (source: Toxic Psychiatry, Dr. Peter Breggin, St. Martins Press, 1991)

This psychiatric drug plague is accelerating across the land.

Where are the mainstream reporters and editors and newspapers and TV anchors who should be breaking this story and mercilessly hammering on it week after week? They are in harness.

Thank you, Dr. Frances."

...

"
This one is big.

*The so-called chemical-imbalance theory of mental disorders is dead.* The notion that an underlying chemical imbalance in the brain causes mental disorders: dead.

Dr. Ronald Pies, the editor-in-chief emeritus of the Psychiatric Times, laid the theory to rest in the July 11, 2011, issue of the Times with this staggering admission:

In truth, the chemical imbalance notion was always a kind of urban legend  never a theory seriously propounded by well-informed psychiatrists.

Boom.

Howeverurban legend? No. For decades the whole basis of psychiatric drug research, drug prescription, and drug sales has been: were correcting a chemical imbalance in the brain.

The problem was, researchers had never established a normal baseline for chemical balance. So they were shooting in the dark. Worse, they were faking a theory. Pretending they knew something when they didnt.

In his 2011 piece in Psychiatric Times, Dr. Pies tries to protect his colleagues in the psychiatric profession with this fatuous remark:

In the past 30 years, I dont believe I have ever heard a knowledgeable, well-trained psychiatrist make such a preposterous claim [about chemical imbalance in the brain], except perhaps to mock itthe chemical imbalance image has been vigorously promoted by some pharmaceutical companies, often to the detriment of our patients understanding.

Absurd. First of all, many psychiatrists have explained and do explain to their patients that the drugs are there to correct a chemical imbalance.

And second, if all well-trained psychiatrists have known, all along, that the chemical-imbalance theory is a fraud

then why on earth have they been prescribing tons of drugs to their patients

since those drugs are developed on the false premise that they correct a chemical imbalance?

Heres whats happening. The honchos of psychiatry are seeing the handwriting on the wall. Their game has been exposed. Theyre taking heavy flack on many fronts.

The chemical-imbalance theory is a fake. There are no defining physical tests for any of the 300 so-called mental disorders. All diagnoses are based on arbitrary clusters or menus of human behavior. The drugs are harmful, dangerous, toxic. Some of them induce violence. Suicide, homicide. Some of the drugs cause brain damage.

So the shrinks need to move into another model, another con, another fraud. And theyre looking for one.

For example, genes plus psycho-social factors. A mish-mash of more unproven science."

...

"WARNING [from Dr. Breggin, published on his site, breggin.com]: Most psychiatric drugs can cause withdrawal reactions, sometimes including life-threatening emotional and physical withdrawal problems. In short, it is not only dangerous to start taking psychiatric drugs, it can also be dangerous to stop them.

Withdrawal from psychiatric drugs should be done carefully under experienced clinical supervision. Methods for safely withdrawing from psychiatric drugs are discussed in Dr. Breggins book, Psychiatric Drug Withdrawal: A Guide for Prescribers, Therapists, Patients and Their Families."

Read more.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Study: Vaccinated Children Have 700% Higher Chance Of Neurodevelopmental Disorders

A  new vaccine  study was censored on the internet six hours after it was  posted online because the data indicated that unvaccinated children were  healthier.  The study polled mothers who homeschool their children,  with 39% of them opting out of vaccines.  The data indicated that the  vaccinated children had a 700% increase in being diagnosed with a  neurodevelopmental disorder (NDD), including a 2-fold increase in autism  spectrum disorder diagnosis, a 2-fold increase in ADHD diagnosis and a  2-fold increase in learning disabilities. -GEG

On Valentine’s Day, a 34-page study that illustrated some of the harmful effects of vaccination  was made available for viewing online. Six hours later, the URL had  vanished, and the study was seemingly erased from the depths of the  internet — likely in the hopes that the “controversial” information it  contained would be forgotten.

_Vaccination and Health Outcomes: A Survey of 6- to 12-year-old Vaccinated and Unvaccinated Children based on Mothers’ Reports_,  by Anthony R. Mawson, et al. seemed like any other standard report on  vaccination at first glance, according to author James Grundvig. The  paper had been linked to Grundvig, and he recently published an article  about the study, how he authenticated it with the study’s author, and he  even described how the publishing journal went about censoring the  information.

Grundvig writes that after reading Mawson’s  conclusions in the study, it appears that perhaps the CDC has  purposefully avoided conducting such research themselves because “it  would have run counter to CDC’s messaging that all ‘vaccines are safe.’”

*Research: vaccines and neurodevelopmental disorders*

To  conduct their research, Mawson and his team engaged in a  cross-sectional survey of mothers of children who were educated at home.  Homeschooling organizations from Florida, Louisiana, Mississippi, and  Oregon were asked to forward an email to their members, requesting  mothers to fill out an anonymous online survey. The questionnaire  gathered information on vaccination status  and health outcomes of their biological children who were between the  ages of 6 and 12. In total, 415 mothers provided information about 666  children. Of those, just 261 (or 39 percent) had not been vaccinated.  Information on pregnancy experiences, birth histories, acute and chronic  conditions, and the usage of medication and health care services was  also included in the data collection.

Overall, the results of the  study showed that while vaccinated children were less likely to have had  chicken pox or pertussis, they were significantly more likely to  develop other types of infections, allergies, and were more likely to be diagnosed with a neurodevelopmental disorder  (referred to in the study as an NDD). NDDs were defined as autism  spectrum disorders, attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), a  learning disability, or any combination of the three. Could it be that unvaccinated children are in many ways healthier? It certainly seems that way.

*Data reveals shocking disparities*

The  specific details of these incidents are even more shocking. For  instance, the study found that vaccinated children had a 7-fold higher  chance of being diagnosed with any sort of NDD — or, in other words, a  700 percent increased risk. There was a 2-fold increase in autism  spectrum disorder diagnosis, a 2-fold increase in ADHD diagnosis and a  2-fold increase in learning disabilities.

Vaccinated children also  exhibited a 900-percent increase in other allergies besides allergenic  rhinitis (which boasted a 1-fold increase on its own). There was also a  9-fold increase in eczema and atopic dermatitis. There also appeared to  be a 400-percent increase in chronic illnesses among vaccinated kids.  There were no notable differences in  less common conditions such as  Tourette’s syndrome, cancer, Crohn’s disease, depression, diabetes (type  1 or type 2), juvenile rheumatoid arthritis, encephalopathy, and  others. However, the researchers note that a larger sample size would be  needed in order to detect differences in incident rates of these more  rare conditions.

In regard to acute conditions, while vaccinated  children were significantly less likely to have had chicken pox or  whooping cough, they were also more likely to develop middle ear  infections — with a 3.8-fold increase in occurrence. Vaccinated kids  also had a 5.9-fold increased chance of having pneumonia compared to  unvaccinated children.


Read Full Article Here…

----------


## DamianTV

Quick note: video on the first post of the thread is removed on YouTube.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Vaccine ingredient denialism at an all-time high in 2017*
 
Friday, March 10, 2017 by: S.D. Wells 
_Tags: allergies, cdc toxins, human blood, mercury, monkey kidney cells, neurotoxins, peanut oil, polio, toxic immunizations, vaccine toxins_


                                                                                                                                   (Natural News)  What if you found out that your childs deadly allergy to peanuts was  due to the fact that many vaccines are brewed in peanut oil, then  injected into muscle tissue from the day of birth? If _CNN_ and _The Washington Post_ lied and told you it wasnt true, but then you saw those very ingredients listed on the CDCs own website  for vaccine ingredients, what then? What if you found out that no  vaccine used in America has ever been proven safe or effective, and on  top of that, the small pox vaccine contained African green monkey kidney  cells? Would that freak you out?

 Most Americans with any kind of food allergies whatsoever will read  the ingredients list on everything they buy to eat, but those same  people have never, ever in their lives read the ingredients listed on  vaccine inserts because the doctor and nurse never offered, and they  simply didnt think to ask.

*Would you consider eating a food product with these ingredients? So, why on earth would you have them injected into your blood?*

If you picked up a package of deli meat or a can of chunky soup and  the label listed the following ingredients, would you still eat it, just  because the picture on the front looked tasty? Here are known vaccine  ingredients (excipients) the CDC lists on vaccine inserts:

Human-diploid fibroblast cell cultures (from aborted human fetuses)

 Fetal bovine serum

 Formaldehyde (embalming fluid)

 Anti-foaming agent (synthetic)

African green monkey kidney (vero) cells

 Calf serum

 Polysorbate 80 (synthetic surfactant used in cosmetics)

 Monosodium glutamate (concentrated genetically modified salt)

 MRC-5 (random human diploid cells)

 Sodium borate (think of borax)

 Squalene (aka MF59  toxic oil that causes devastating autoimmune  diseases, rheumatoid arthritis, multiple sclerosis, systemic lupus and  death)

 Canine kidney (MDCK) cell protein

 Thimerosal (50% mercury; highly toxic to all humans and animals)

 Aluminum salts (neurotoxic and causes dementia)

 Host cell DNA

 E. coli

 Recombinant human albumin (pooled blood)

 Hydrolyzed gelatin (made from the cartilage and hides of animals)

 Sorbitol (artificial sweetener and emulsifier)

 Urea (waste product expelled by animals after being excreted from the kidneys  yes, thats animal urine)

 Hydrolyzed porcine (pig) gelatine

 Guinea pig cell cultures

*Aluminum mixed with mercury magnifies vaccine toxicity*

 The common adjuvant  for human use in vaccines is an aluminum salt called alum which is  derived from aluminum hydroxide (or aluminum phosphate). Any honest  scientist can tell you that this type of aluminum has neurotoxic effects  on humans. This neurotoxicant is linked to Alzheimers disease and  neurological disorders, too. Before 1980, kidney patients undergoing  long term dialysis treatments of dialysate that contained aluminum  suffered from encephalopathy syndrome (acute intoxication from the  aluminum).

 For preterm infants, prolonged feeding using intravenous methods with solutions containing aluminum are directly linked to impaired neurological development  (please recognize this as autism spectrum disorder in fancy wording).  Top it all off with the fact that vaccines containing both mercury-based  preservatives and aluminum adjuvants greatly magnify neurotoxic  effects.

*People who believe todays vaccines are safe and effective have been completely brainwashed*

 Its not hard to believe that most MDs themselves could be suffering  from brain damage caused by the very vaccines they administer and  promote. Vaccine proponents, fanatics and sheeple from the herd theory  constantly berate anyone who questions these horrific vaccine  ingredients, claiming that vaccinated children are the ones spreading  disease and suffering from compromised immune systems.

 The majority of people who get the full schedule of vaccines as  recommended by the CDC would never eat any of the ingredients in most  vaccines, but they live in total denial that those ingredients are being  injected into their own bodies. The very diseases the sheeple are  paranoid about getting are actually being injected into them, including  diseases theyve never even heard of before.

 If you yourself are not suffering from vaccine ingredient denialism  you may be able to save your friends, children, neighbors, relatives and  coworkers by simply showing them the ingredients list from the vaccine  inserts they swear are helping them (if they can still read and  comprehend).

 Good luck to you all. Remember, knowledge is power, but only if you use it.

*Sources for this article include:*

NaturalNews.com

CDC.news

CDC.gov

Vaccines.news

VaccineChoiceCanada.com

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Truth about the Vaccine program.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

BOMBSHELL: Study Proves Unvaccinated Children Are Healthier




Autism numbers for vaccinated children are 4 times that unvaccinated. 

See the studies here.

Vaccines are intentionally tainted to poison the population to reduce it.

----------


## donnay

> BOMBSHELL: Study Proves Unvaccinated Children Are Healthier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autism numbers for vaccinated children are 4 times that unvaccinated. 
> 
> See the studies here.
> 
> Vaccines are intentionally tainted to poison the population to reduce it.



Well here is the evidence!  Thanks for posting!!

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

(29:28) Weaponized Food — Food as Weapon of Mass Destruction (WMD)




Get your minerals here http://www.eternalliberty.info/70-tr...e-your-health/

----------


## shakey1

The secret to long life, liberty & happiness is never get sick, lest you fall into the system. Corruption & greed are killing our country & our country is killing us.

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

*Sickening: Major food corporations use tissue from aborted babies to manufacture flavor additives in processed foods*

 Wednesday, April 15, 2015 by: Ethan A. Huff, staff writer
_Tags: aborted babies, flavor chemicals, food corporations_



(NaturalNews) Every time you purchase mass-produced processed "food"  from the likes of Kraft, PepsiCo, or Nestle, you're choosing, whether  you realize it or not, to feed your family not only genetically  engineered poisons and chemical additives, but also various flavoring  agents manufactured using the tissue of aborted human babies.

It's  true: A company based out of California, known as Senomyx, is in the  business of using aborted embryonic cells to test fake flavoring  chemicals, both savory and sweet, which are then added to things like  soft drinks, candy and cookies. And Senomyx has admittedly partnered  with a number of major food manufacturers to lace its cannibalistic  additives into all sorts of factory foods scarfed down by millions of  American consumers every single day.

Known as "HEK-293," the  aborted human fetal cell line used by Senomyx is manipulated to evaluate  how the human palate will react to synthetic flavors used in the  production of processed foods. Since most processed foods on the market  today are hardly food to begin with, and typically lack any real flavor  or appeal on their own, chemical companies like Senomyx are hired to  develop artificial ones (which are often deceptively labeled as "natural flavors") in order to make them taste like real food.

But  because these ingredients can be legally disguised with vague  descriptors like "artificial flavors" and even "natural flavors," most  consumers have no idea that these additives, in some cases, are actually  made using the cell tissue of unborn babies that were murdered through  abortion. It's sickening but true, and people must learn the truth in  order to avoid partaking in what EndAllDisease.com says amounts to a  satanic ritual.

"What they don't tell the public is that they are  using HEK 293 -- human embryonic kidney cells taken from an electively  aborted baby to produce those receptors," Debi Vinnedge of the pro-life  group Children of God for Life said about the ugly truth of the  flavoring chemical industry. "They could have easily chosen animal,  insect, or other morally obtained human cells expressing the G protein  for taste receptors."

*Vaccines, "beauty products" loaded with chemicals made from unborn babies murdered via legalized genocide*

  Processed food isn't the only hidden source of additives made using  aborted human fetal tissue -- many so-called "beauty products" and  vaccines are also loaded with aborted baby tissue-derived additives.  According to EndAllDisease.com, Neocutis "beauty" products and  anti-wrinkle creams are made from aborted male baby cells collected  after a 14-week gestation period.

Many vaccines, including Merck  & Co.'s MMR II vaccine for measles, mumps and rubella, as well as  ProQuad (Merck), Varivax (Merck), Pentacel (Sanofi Pasteur) and Havrix  (GlaxoSmithKline), also contain derivatives of aborted human babies.

The following list outlines processed "food" products, vaccines and "beauty products" known to contain ingredients derived from aborted human babies (and there are likely _many_ more; your best bet is to avoid _all_ processed foods in general):

PEPSI BEVERAGES:
 All Pepsi soft drinks
 Sierra Mist soft drinks
 Mountain Dew soft drinks
 Mug root beer and other soft drinks
 No Fear beverages
 Ocean Spray beverages
 Seattle's Best Coffee
 Tazo beverages
 AMP Energy beverages
 Aquafina water
 Aquafina flavored beverages
 DoubleShot energy beverages
 Frappuccino beverages
 Lipton tea and other beverages
 Propel beverages
 SoBe beverages
 Gatorade beverages
 Fiesta Miranda beverages
 Tropicana juices and beverages

NESTLE PRODUCTS:
 All coffee creamers
 Maggi Brand instant soups, bouillon cubes, ketchups, sauces, seasoning, instant noodles

KRAFT - CADBURY ADAMS PRODUCTS:
 Black Jack chewing gum
 Bubbaloo bubble gum
 Bubblicious bubble gum
 Chiclets
 Clorets
 Dentyne
 Freshen Up Gum
 Sour Cherry Gum (Limited)
 Sour Apple Gum (Limited)
 Stride
 Trident

CADBURY ADAMS CANDIES:
 Sour Cherry Blasters
 Fruit Mania
 Bassett's Liquorice All sorts
 Maynards Wine Gum
 Swedish Fish
 Swedish Berries
 Juicy Squirts
 Original Gummies
 Fuzzy Peach
 Sour Chillers
 Sour Patch Kids
 Mini Fruit Gums
 Certs breath mints
 Halls Cough Drops

NEOCUTIS "BEAUTY" PRODUCTS:

Neocutis  uses aborted male baby cells after a 14-week gestation period in their  anti-wrinkle creams. The following creams they sell contain aborted  fetal cells, but we need to boycott all their products.
 Bio-Gel Prevedem Journee
 Bio-Serum Lumiere
 Bio Restorative Skin Cream

VACCINES:
 MMR II (Merck)
 ProQuad (MMR + Chickenpox -- Merck)
 Varivax (Chickenpox -- Merck)
 Pentacel (Polio + DTaP + HiB -- Sanofi Pasteur)
 Vaqta (Hepatitis-A -- Merck)
 Havrix (Hepatitis-A -- Glaxo SmithKline)
 Twinrix (Hepatitis-A and B combo -- Glaxo)
 Zostavax (Shingles -- Merck)
 Imovax (Rabies -- Sanofi Pasteur)

OTHER MEDICINES:
 Pulmozyme (Cystic Fibrosis -- Genetech)
 Enbrel (Rheumatoid Arthritis -- Amgen) 


*Sources for this article include:*

http://www.endalldisease.com

http://www.ewg.org

http://www.naturalnews.com

Original: http://www.naturalnews.com/049367_ab...porations.html

----------


## Foundation_Of_Liberty

Tainted Vaccinations as a Ploy to Make 99% of People Stupid, Infertile, and to Die Faster

This article went viral and received over 300 million reads. 




> After examining the components of the H1N1 flu vaccine we can only conclude that it is not intended to treat the flu at all, quite differently, it is intended to:
> 
> 1. Reduce intelligence
> 2. Reduce life span
> 3. Reduce fertility
> 4. Cause numerous deaths
> 
> For if it was intended for any other purpose, Squalene and other adjuvants beyond the scope of this article would not be present. 
> ...
> ...

----------

